# Bunny Hop



## Sanke (17. November 2012)

Hallo, hab mal ne Frage zum Bunnyhop.
Bunnyhop kann ich eigentlich schon länger, allerdings komme ich nicht mehr höher, was sehr warscheinlich an meiner Technik liegt. 


Wäre über jeden Tip/Verbesserungsvorschlag dankbar!


----------



## Rollendesrad (17. November 2012)

Hi,
du verballerst deinen ganzen Impuls in Leere. Man sieht in dem Video recht schön, dass du schon fast voll komprimierst, obwohl das Vorderrad noch garnicht oben ist. Du pumpst auch unnötig in die Federgabel.

Erst abspringen wenn dein ganzen Gewicht aufm Hinterrad ist, bzw das Vorderrad seinen höchsten Punkt erreicht hast.

Also erstmal nur das Gewicht nach hinten wie beim Manual und dann vom Hinterrad "explodieren". 

Viel Süaß beim üben 

ps: Üb erstmal en Manual das machts Timing viel einfacher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lemmrot (17. November 2012)

Dämpfer und Gabel locken, dann geht nicht so viel Energie da rein.


----------



## Marc B (18. November 2012)

Deine Anfangsbewewgung ist nicht optimal: Anstatt für das Hochkommen des VRs nach hinten zu gehen, pumpst du nur in die Federung rein. Dadurch bekommst DU das VR nicht wirklich hoch - und der BH kann nur so hoch sein, wie hoch du das VR ziehst!

Im IBC-Fahrtechnikvideo #2  zeigt Hannes ab Min. 1:20 wie der Bunny Hop schön hoch geht, da er das VR sehr hoch bekommt.


Sehr gut sieht man die Bewegung nach hinten hier:






P.S.: Man kann den Rebound der Federgabel auch nutzen, um das VR hoch zu bekommen - das Timing muss dafür aber stimmen!


----------



## Sanke (19. November 2012)

Je höher ich mit dem VR hochkomme desto unmöglicher wird es für mich das Körpergewicht wieder nach vorne zu bringen und das HR zu heben, daher diese kurzen Bewegungen.
Scheinbar führt da aber kein Weg dran vorbei, also üben üben üben 

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## quatauta (20. November 2012)

Sanke schrieb:


> Je höher ich mit dem VR hochkomme desto unmöglicher wird es für mich das Körpergewicht wieder nach vorne zu bringen und das HR zu heben, daher diese kurzen Bewegungen.



Wenn Du das Vorderrad richtig oben hast, drück es mal nach vorne weg und damit das Rad unter Dir durch, ohne das Körpergewicht nach vorne bringen zu wollen.

Bei mir klappts wie folgt (in Kurzform): Flach machen; Aufrichten und Vorderrad hoch; Vorderrad/Bike nach vorne drücken

So bekomme ich auch das Hinterrad hoch, ohne es bewusst anzuheben. Mit anheben geht's dann natürlich noch höher.

In dem Video hier sieht man die Bewegungen auch gut:


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (20. November 2012)

@Sanke: Ich übe selber immer und immer wieder abends den BH mit meinem Freerider - ist verdammt schwer das Rad hoch zu bringen, aber Du solltest echt erstmal üben nur das Vorderrad höher zu bekommen. Dabei musst Du Dich auch entsprechend weiter zurücklehnen (muss ich auch noch viel üben) und beim springen weniger nach vorne und mehr nach oben wegspringen. Am Ende der Sprungbewegung schiebt man das Rad ja eher nach vorne als dass man da so extrem hin springt, jedenfalls im besten Fall. Aber beruhigend dass es anderen ähnlich geht wie mir - irgendwie denkt man ja immer dass das jeder andere besser hinbekommt.


----------



## Sanke (21. November 2012)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> irgendwie denkt man ja immer dass das jeder andere besser hinbekommt.



so siehts aus


----------



## Marc B (11. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Dirtrules012 (18. Dezember 2012)

:d


----------



## Dowhnhiller21 (18. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, 

also n paar Tipps von mir... versuch mal das Vorderrad höher zu ziehen wenn du am höchsten punkt bist zieh deine Beine ein und geh minimal mit dem Gewicht nach vorne. Sprich wenn du mit dem Hinterrad abheben willst drückst du den Dämpfer nochmal voll zusammen und "entspannst" ihn dann den Punkt wenn dich der Dämpfer dann rauskickt musst du erkennen und mit ihm arbeiten dann sollte es klappen ! Ich hab leider grad kein DHler da aber ich schau mal das ich vielleicht noch n video machen kann wenn dus brauchen kannst  

Gruß Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (1. Januar 2013)

Wie bekomm ich das Vorderrad richtig hoch. Ich kann da versuchen was ich will, ich bring es nicht wirklich hoch. 
hat wer nen Tipp für mich?


----------



## mz33 (1. Januar 2013)

Erstmal nettes Bike  Ich denke das es jeder anders macht. Ich für mich habe immer aus allen Tips etwas für mich genommen und dann meinen eigenen Stil raus gemacht.


Ps Dachte wäre der einzige in OB mit nem Northshore


----------



## Mo09 (1. Januar 2013)

so klappts bei mir (;
1. flach über das Fahrrad machen
2. Beine durchdrücken, Vorderrad hoch ziehen ( einfach Arme anziehen) und ein bisschen das Gewicht nach hinten verlagern
( danach sind normalerweise beide Räder in der Luft)
3. Lenker nach vorne drücken 

joho.. so mache ich das immer und komme damit auch schon 30 cm hoch. Ich habe das auch meinen Bruder gezeigt und er konnte dann den Bunnyhop nach wenigen versuchen.

vielleicht hilfts euch ja ein bisschen =)


----------



## firefix (2. Januar 2013)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Wie bekomm ich das Vorderrad richtig hoch. Ich kann da versuchen was ich will, ich bring es nicht wirklich hoch.
> hat wer nen Tipp für mich?


erwähnenswert wäre vielleicht (hab ich hier zumindest noch nicht gelesen) das man einen "Gegendruck" spüren sollte wenn man sein Gewicht nach hinten schiebt. Wenn du die Arme einfach nur so streckst bringt dich das nicht weiter. Ich rede über denn Punkt hier [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D77UOuagHjU"]bunny hop slow-mo '100101 - YouTube[/nomedia] bei 0:03. Ich meine einen leichten Druck nicht so wie wenn du Liegestütze machst.


----------



## Alpha86 (2. Januar 2013)

naja ich werd mich auch nochmal dran versuchen... hatte immer die ausrede , geht nicht weil mädel , aber muss ja gehen wa..


----------



## wastl86 (16. Januar 2013)

fand diese anleitung gar ned mal so schlecht 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKPkFD7EeTw"]Galileo Checkerwissen Bunny Hop - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bansheeee (16. Januar 2013)

Alos auch wenn es ein Grundtrick ist und er eigentlich nihct schwer ist, sauber und hoch ister das auf jeden Fall!!! Da gehört viel Gefühl und einiges an Übung dazu, aber dann kommst schon mal auch einen Meter hoch ...Finde das Video von guatauta super! Da zeigt der Fahrer sehr schön, das Du das Vorderrad echt hoch ziehen musst, weil dir diese Höhe Deine Gesamthöhe vorgibt -> is klar wenn du vorne nicht über ein Hindernis kommst dann wohl hinten auch nicht .....man kann auch gleich den Manual üben also das fahren auf dem Hinterrad, ist ein gute Dazuübung und nicht minder leicht aber das hochreißen und die Sicherheit in diese Position, auch wenn diese beim bunnyhop ja nur ganz kurz ist und anders als beim manual, übt man so auch sehr schön. ÜBEN ÜBEN ÜBEN!! ruhig auch mal mit Hindernis, macht vielleicht mehr Spaß mit Karton unsw...


----------



## cycophilipp (22. Januar 2013)

Alpha86 schrieb:


> geht nicht weil mädel , aber muss ja gehen wa..



jo!


----------



## assimiliert (26. Februar 2013)

Dieser ganze Post gibt mir, als absoluter Anfänger Hoffnung...


----------



## Marc B (26. Februar 2013)

Je früher du als Anfänger anfängst den Bunny Hop zu üben, desto weniger gewöhnst du dir den Standard-Hop an  Das ist besser so, weil der Umstieg von Standard- zu Bunny Hop ist langwierig, dank der Macht der Gewohnheit, hehe.

Viel Spaß und Erfolg für das Trainieren!
Marc


----------



## biker-wug (27. Februar 2013)

Sowie das Schneematschwetter vorbei ist, wird mal intensiv Bunny Hop geübt, zuerst mal nur Vorderrad so richtig hoch bringen!!

Es scheitert bei mir schon daran, ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## jammerlappen (12. März 2013)

Um das Vorderrad richtig hoch zu bekommen, muss Dein Schwerpunkt über dem Hinterrad sein => sprich der Popo deutlich hinter dem Sattel, ja sogar hinter der Nabe sein. Das ist verdammt weit hinten und macht erst mal ein ungutes Gefühl. 
Ich habs letztes Jahr geschafft das Vorderrad hochzubringen, in dem ich an ein echtes Hinderniß (fünf Treppenstufen) herangefahren bin. Durch das Hinderniß konnte ich mich aufs anheben konzentrieren und musste mich nicht so überwinden den Po nach hinten zu bringen. Aber daran scheitert es halt immer wieder, wenn es scheitert. 
Ich wollte mal mit nem Kumpel üben, den Schwerpunkt zu finden, in dem einer den anderen hält, aber es hat sich noch nicht ergeben.


----------



## jammerlappen (16. März 2013)

So, wieder mal ne Stunde geübt und das Frustrationslevel auf eine neue Ebene geschraubt. Ich bekomme das Vorderrad hoch (gefühlt sehr) aber dann ist Schluß mit der Bewegung. 






Ich bin oben dann an einem Totpunkt angelangt und kann gefühlt nie und nimmer "dynamisch" abheben. Wie leite ich das Abheben ein?


----------



## cycophilipp (16. März 2013)

assimiliert schrieb:


> Dieser ganze Post gibt mir, als absoluter Anfänger Hoffnung...


----------



## cycophilipp (16. März 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> So, wieder mal ne Stunde geübt und das Frustrationslevel auf eine neue Ebene geschraubt. Ich bekomme das Vorderrad hoch (gefühlt sehr) aber dann ist Schluß mit der Bewegung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit Kirks Kraftfeld-Kanone oder genau wie weiter oben im Fahrtechnik.TV-Video

Die Kraftfeld-Kanone ist übrigens standardmäßig in Nicolai Fullys eingebaut, darum sind die so teuer


----------



## Marc B (16. März 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> So, wieder mal ne Stunde geübt und das Frustrationslevel auf eine neue Ebene geschraubt. Ich bekomme das Vorderrad hoch (gefühlt sehr) aber dann ist Schluß mit der Bewegung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast das Vorderrad so hoch gerissen, dass Du Dich damit anscheinend nicht so komfortabel fühlst und nun die Arme beugst, damit keine Überschlagsängste nach hinten aufkommen.

Schau mal hier ab Sekunde Fünf wie der Fahrer die nahezu gestreckten Arme auch so lässt und die Hüfte dann dynamisch nach vorne wandert, ohne dass er die Arme beugt (das würde den Impuls verpuffen und das VR nach unten schellen lassen):






Viel Erfolg für das Üben!
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (17. März 2013)

"Wann" bewegt Ihr denn die Hüfte wieder nach vorne? Muss das quasi in der Situation erfolgen, in der ich "nach hinten umkippe"?
Weil ich sehe, dass manche Fahrer im Manual auf etwas zurollen und dann nur mit dem Hinterrad gehüpft wird.

Und sollte ich eine Mindestgeschwindigkeit haben, damit es einfacher wird? Bisher rolle ich imer nur in Minimalgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## GrillMeister (18. März 2013)

Die Arme müssen gestreckt sein, wenn du den oberen Punkt erreichst. Hüfte nach vorn, Beine anziehen - Dann hast's geschafft.

Bei mir hat es geklappt, in dem ich am Anfang der Hochziehbewegung durch Druck auf die Pedale nach vorn das Hinterrad quasi unter dem Vorderrad durchzuschieben... 

Mindestgeschwindigkeit - Das geht im Grunde schon im stehen. Für den Anfang etwas über Schritttempo, damit man keinen Stress mit der Balance hat und noch sicher hinten Absteigen kann, falls man droht hinten überzukippen.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (19. März 2013)

Macht euch doch mal von dieser Geschichte mit dem Hüftimpuls frei!


----------



## Kenny897 (19. März 2013)

hy

was mir immer sehr geholfen hat, einfach von jemanden filmen lassen, oder noch besser eine sequenz fotografieren lassen. entstandene aufnahmen kann man immer gut mit den verschieden ''how to videos'' abgleichen und so ggf seine eigenen schwachpunkte herausarbeiten und gezielt üben! 

hat mir auch vor jahren zb beim ollie aufn board geholfen (die reine bewegung des sportgerätes ist ja ähnlich)


----------



## Nill (19. März 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> "Wann" bewegt Ihr denn die Hüfte wieder nach vorne? Muss das quasi in der Situation erfolgen, in der ich "nach hinten umkippe"?
> Weil ich sehe, dass manche Fahrer im Manual auf etwas zurollen und dann nur mit dem Hinterrad gehüpft wird.
> 
> Und sollte ich eine Mindestgeschwindigkeit haben, damit es einfacher wird? Bisher rolle ich imer nur in Minimalgeschwindigkeit.



Hi,

Würde dir empfehlen mit deiner "Wohlfühlgeschwindigkeit" zu üben. Der Bunnyhop wird nicht höher durch mehr Geschwindigkeit. (siehe Trailfahrer).

Aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung, finde ich folgendes beim Erlernen wichtig: 
1)Einen Manual mit durchgestreckten Armen für 1 Sek. halten zu können.
-> Das verhindert die von dir gezeigte position und Blockade auf dem Rad (angezogene Arme). Beachte IMMER ein Finger an der Bremse !! 
2) Nicht ZU SCHNELL !! Da wird die Bewegung unsauber und die Konzentration wird vernachlässigt 
3)realistische Ziele ! Lass dich nicht unterkriegen wenn es nach 3 Wochen noch nicht funktioniert. 
4) üben, üben, üben !

Bin gespannt auf deine Erfolge !!

Bei mir sieht der o.g. Punkt übrigens so aus:


----------



## jammerlappen (20. März 2013)

Super! Eure vielen Hilfestellungen motivieren mich mal so richtig.

Ich hab bis jetzt den "Erfolg", dass ich einigermaßen stressfrei mit langen Armen das Vorderrad hochbekomme, in dem ich mich gefühlt regelrecht nach hinten fallen lasse. 

Das ist im Moment aber eher so die Richtung "flacher Manual". Ich werd einfach weiter üben.  Noch nicht wirklich weiter bin ich in der Sache, den Impuls nach vorne einleiten zu können, ohne die Bewegung, die in die Höhe führt, zu zerstören. Aber es sind ja noch 19 Tage


----------



## biker-wug (30. März 2013)

So, wieder mal ein bisserl geübt letztens, ich bring das verfluchte Vorderrad nicht hoch, mich langweilt das!!

Auch wenn ich es im Wheeli probiere und versuche so anzuziehen, dass ich nach hinten übersteige, null chance!!

Was mach ich nur falsch. Leider konnte ich noch kein Video drehen um es euch zu zeigen, was ich versuche.


----------



## jammerlappen (30. März 2013)

Dein Gewicht wird nicht weit genug hinten sein. Versuch mal ganz bewußt Dich, nach Gabel einfedern und anschließendem hochreißen, mit dem Po über die Hinterradnabe zu schieben.

Erlangt man eigentlich irgendwann mal einen Zustand, in dem das Rad hochgeht ohne dass man am Lenker reissen muss wie ein Blöder?


----------



## Nill (30. März 2013)

ABER VERGISS NICHT !!! -> FINGER an die BREMSE !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kolados (30. März 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> So, wieder mal ne Stunde geübt und das Frustrationslevel auf eine neue Ebene geschraubt. Ich bekomme das Vorderrad hoch (gefühlt sehr) aber dann ist Schluß mit der Bewegung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




versuch auch nen finger an der hr bremse zu haben dann biste bremsbereit und kannst dich vorm nach hinten überkippen retten ... stell den bremmsgriff so ein das du dich wohlfühlst dann übste erstmal n bisschen die ersten bewegungen bis du sicherer bist und irgendwann leuft das dann


----------



## jammerlappen (1. April 2013)

Das mit dem Bremsfinger hab ich drin, auch weil ich schon einmal auf dem Rücken lag. Allerdings stelle ich immer wieder fest, dass ich mir mit dem Bremseinsatz die Aufwärtsbewegung kaputtmache. Scheinbar muss ich einfach (noch) mehr üben...

Meine Frage will ich aber auch nochmal aufgreifen: 





> Erlangt man eigentlich irgendwann mal einen Zustand, in dem das Rad hochgeht ohne dass man am Lenker reissen muss wie ein Blöder?



Ich meine, dass die Bewegung einfach spielerisch von statten geht.


----------



## Nill (1. April 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> ...(...)
> 
> Ich meine, dass die Bewegung einfach spielerisch von statten geht.



Na klar , das wird wie Kaffe kochen am Morgen  
Doch um so höher du willst, desto mehr muss man "reissen". 

Klasse, das du am Ball bleibst


----------



## HasselB (13. April 2013)

Auch sehr schoen und zu empfehlen alle Teile hier von 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rm1ANkGUQI8"][MT"][MTB] Fundamentals 1/6 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## OhneLimit (15. April 2013)

@jammerlappen
aber deine beschreibung wie man es angeht bzw wie man es machen sollte gefällt mir schonmal
warum fährst du dann eig nciht ein paar weitere hindernisse oder treppen runter... bekomsmt dann vllt ein anderes gefühl dafür


----------



## jammerlappen (15. April 2013)

Ich nochmal mit ner kleinen Zusammenfassung bisher:

- wichtig scheint mir immer wieder zurück zu den Wurzeln der Bewegung zu gehen: aus der tiefen Position mit leichten Händen und dem kompletten Gewicht auf den Pedalen die Federung laden und dann (aus den Beinen) nach oben hinten (in der Reihenfolge) "explodieren" 
- Arme gestreckt lassen und versuchen mit definierten Hebellängen zu arbeiten
- ich hab mindestens 10 x den Punkt erreicht (das "A B S O L U T E    M A X I M U M"), von dem aus man sofort nach hinten umfällt und bisher 9 x diesen Punkt weiter nach hinten verlegt (übrigens auch beim Wheelie)
- ich versuche den "Begrenzer&Umfallverhinderer" Hinterradbremse durch Gewichtsverlagerungen zu ersetzen (nicht beim Wheelie)

Mein Vorderrad ist immernoch einen Meter in der Luft (immer häufiger und stabiler und "leichter") aber etwas wie einen BunnyHop hab ich noch nich von mir gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (16. April 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> - ich versuche den "Begrenzer&Umfallverhinderer" Hinterradbremse durch Gewichtsverlagerungen zu ersetzen (nicht beim Wheelie)



Eine Bremse hat weder bei einem Bunnyhop noch einem Wheely oder Manual (egal ob normal oder 'Nose') was zu suchen - ausser, du willst tatsaechlich stehenbleiben. Du verhaust dir damit nur dein Gefuehl fuer die Balance, es wird nur scheinbar einfacher (ein Bunnyhop wird nicht mal einfacher). Wenn du nicht nach hinten absteigen kannst wenn du umzufallen drohst, musst du das als allererstes ueben (oder du bist viel zu schnell unterwegs, was aber eher unwahrscheinlich ist), solange du dich nicht sicher fuehlst, wird das eher nichts.


----------



## jammerlappen (16. April 2013)

Wie übt man beim Manual das Absteigen nach hinten?


----------



## R.C. (16. April 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Wie übt man beim Manual das Absteigen nach hinten?



So weit nach hinten lehnen, dass man nach hinten faellt. Und dann eben nicht fallen, sondern 'absteigen', am besten mit beiden Fuessen gleichzeitig nach hinten wegspringen. Sollte nach einigen Malen von selbst gehen.

Kann man zuerst auch im stehen, etwa an eine Wand gelehnt, machen.

So wie hier bei etwa 1:30 (Rad werfen ist optional


----------



## jammerlappen (16. April 2013)

Hmmm mal wieder absolut keine Idee, wie das (idealerweise einigermassen unfallfrei) ablaufen könnte...wie lange in drei Gottes Namen habt ihr diesen Kack eigentlich probiert, bis es lief?


----------



## Nill (16. April 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> [...](idealerweise einigermassen unfallfrei) ablaufen könnte...



versuch daran gar nicht erst zu denken . Das blockiert nur und dann verletzt du dich.
Ich weis, ist schwer. BLEIB DRAN !


----------



## R.C. (16. April 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Hmmm mal wieder absolut keine Idee, wie das (idealerweise einigermassen unfallfrei) ablaufen könnte...wie lange in drei Gottes Namen habt ihr diesen Kack eigentlich probiert, bis es lief?



Am unfallfreisten wird das im stehen gehen. Also Vorderrad gegen Wand (oder aehnliches) und dann - dafuer ruhig die hintere Bremse ziehen, sonst rollst du ohne Spannung in der Kette nach hinten - nach hinten mit dem Hintern. Kannst das Vorderrad auch auf eine Stufe stellen und gegen die naechste Stufe abstuetzen - so hab' ich die Backwheelhops damals gelernt.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (16. April 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Eine Bremse hat weder bei einem Bunnyhop noch einem Wheely oder Manual (egal ob normal oder 'Nose') was zu suchen


selten son Quatsch gelesen...


----------



## R.C. (16. April 2013)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> selten son Quatsch gelesen...



Wie du meinst. 
Wobei ich bei einem Wheely durchaus kompromissbereit bin  Aber bei einem Bunnyhop?!


----------



## Deleted 244202 (16. April 2013)

Ein richtiger Wheely geht nur konstant bergauf ohne Bremse.

Einem Anfänger zu sagen, dass er nicht die HR-Bremse nutzen darf, halte ich für grob fahrlässig.
Er sollte sich lieber angewöhnen, dass er immer! einen Finger am Hebel der HR-Bremse hat.


----------



## R.C. (16. April 2013)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Ein richtiger Wheely geht nur konstant bergauf ohne Bremse.



Falsch.
Btw. was unterscheidet denn einen richtigen von einem falschen Wheely?



Alpe7 schrieb:


> Einem Anfänger zu sagen, dass er nicht die HR-Bremse nutzen darf, halte ich für grob fahrlässig.



Ich nicht. Wie soll jemand denn jemals lernen, das Gleichgewicht zu finden bzw. zu halten, wenn er immer mit der Bremse schummelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (16. April 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Falsch.


Wieso falsch? Dass Du einen Wheely über 100m in der Ebene oder leicht bergab bei konstantem Tempo ohne Bremse fährst würd ich ja zu gern mal sehen...



R.C. schrieb:


> Ich nicht. Wie soll jemand denn jemals lernen, das Gleichgewicht zu finden bzw. zu halten, wenn er immer mit der Bremse schummelt?


Ab über 20km/h nach hinten abspringen, da brauchst aber ziemlich flinke Beine.
Es mag bei dem ein oder anderen so sein, dass er beim Manual später Probleme hat, das "Bremsen wollen" wieder abzustellen. Aber didaktisch gesehen ist es auf jeden Fall sinnvoller, wenn man erst mal lernt mit der Bremse dosiert im richtigen Moment zu arbeiten. Das ist auch weit von "schummeln" entfernt.


Wenn man eh vorhat ein HarcoreFlatlandMTBer zu werden kann man wegen mir direkt brakeless trainieren...


----------



## R.C. (16. April 2013)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Wieso falsch? Dass Du einen Wheely über 100m in der Ebene oder leicht bergab bei konstantem Tempo ohne Bremse fährst würd ich ja zu gern mal sehen...



Aus deinem Satz habe ich eine Betonung auf 'richtig' herausgelesen, also so, als ob es mit einem 'richtigen Wheelie' nicht ginge, mit einem 'falschen Wheelie' aber schon.
Probier's einfach selbst, dann merkst du, dass es geht.
Stehend ist's einfacher, ab 0:25 (und nein, das bin nicht ich :







Alpe7 schrieb:


> Ab über 20km/h nach hinten abspringen, da brauchst aber ziemlich flinke Beine.



Wer das alles mit ueber 20 km/h uebt, dem ist aber wirklich nicht zu helfen!
Man faehrt gerade so schnell, dass man die 10-15m rollen kann ohne seitlich wegzukippen. Dabei lernt man dann eben auch - ob man will oder nicht - das Absteigen nach hinten, sodass man das dann auch bei hoeheren Geschwindigkeiten schafft.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (16. April 2013)

Ok, ich geb's auf.
Hier im Forum sind scheinbar die wahren Experten unterwegs...


----------



## R.C. (16. April 2013)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Ok, ich geb's auf.
> Hier im Forum sind scheinbar die wahren Experten unterwegs...



Sehr gut! Einsicht, erster Schritt und so ... 

Ernsthaft: _ich_ kann Wheelie und Manual mit und ohne Bremse und erlaube mir daher allerdings eine Einschaetzung dazu abzugeben, was sinnvoller zu lernen ist. 
Ist natuerlich alles ziemlich schwer zu vermitteln, wenn man sich nicht gegenseitig fahren sieht.


----------



## Marc B (16. April 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Mein Vorderrad ist immernoch einen Meter in der Luft (immer häufiger und stabiler und "leichter") aber etwas wie einen BunnyHop hab ich noch nich von mir gesehen



Vielleicht wäre es ein Ansatz, wenn Du den richtigen Absprungimpuls des Bunny Hops erstmal so übst, dass dein Vorderrad nicht direkt so megahoch kommt  Also dass Du Dich quasi erstmal auf die Bewegung an sich konzentrierst und nicht auf die große Höhe. Es könnte sein, dass Du Dir die Bewegung auf diese Weise besser einprogrammieren kannst, als wenn Du es direkt mit so einer großen Höhe versuchst.

Good luck!
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (16. April 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es ein Ansatz, wenn Du den richtigen Absprungimpuls des Bunny Hops erstmal so übst(...)


Wie geht denn der richtige Absprungimpuls?
Eher aus den Beinen oder mehr aus der Hüfte?...


----------



## Marc B (17. April 2013)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Wie geht denn der richtige Absprungimpuls?
> Eher aus den Beinen oder mehr aus der Hüfte?...



Wieso "oder"?  Der ganze Körper kommt zum Einsatz. Man bewegt den Körperschwerpunkt aus der nach hinten verlagerten Position (Vorderrad ist schon oben) dynamisch nach vorne, und schon folgt das Hinterrad dem Vorderrad. Das sieht man in den Slow-Motion Videos in diesem Thread auch sehr gut. Ein Bild dazu:







Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (17. April 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> (...)Man bewegt den Körperschwerpunkt aus der nach hinten verlagerten Position (Vorderrad ist schon oben) dynamisch nach vorne, und schon folgt das Hinterrad dem Vorderrad(...)


Wenn ich jetzt nur meinen Schwerpunkt nach vorne bewege bleibt mein Hinterrad am Boden...

Könntest Du das mit dem "dynamisch" nach vorne etwas genauer erklären?
Das Bild vom Herrmann hilft mir in dem Zusammenhang leider auch nicht.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (17. April 2013)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt nur meinen Schwerpunkt nach vorne bewege bleibt mein Hinterrad am Boden...


Das trifft nicht zu. Nimm einen Stab als Ersatz für das Bike, stelle ihn senkrecht auf den Boden und schlage kräftig gegen das obere Ende. Das andere Stabende denkt nicht daran, auf dem Boden zu bleiben. Der Stab dreht sich um den Massenmittelpunkt und erhält zusätzlich einen Impuls nach vorn. 
Woher man die Kraft für den Stoß gegenüber dem oberen Ende des Bikes nimmt, ist eine andere Frage. Deine folgende wäre damit aber erklärt:



> Könntest Du das mit dem "dynamisch" nach vorne etwas genauer erklären?


Dynamisch heißt (zumindest in Physik und Technik) immer, dass es um das Wirken von Kräften geht.



> Das Bild vom Herrmann hilft mir in dem Zusammenhang leider auch nicht.


Ach, das ist schon prima. Im Prinzip kann die Kraft aus den Beinen kommen, solange das Hinterrad noch auf dem Boden ist. In der Luft kann man sicher auch den Lenker nach vorn drücken. Die Beine wären dann anzuziehen, damit das Hinterrad auch ungehindert hochkommen kann. Bei dieser Ausführung landen die Leutchen immer relativ weit über dem Hinterrad.
Wenn man Videos anschaut, sieht man unterschiedliche Mischformen zwischen diesen Möglichkeiten, die sich mir in der Praxis leider immer noch entziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (17. April 2013)

Okay, dann muss ich wohl weiter an der richtigen "Dynamik" arbeiten.
Aber ganz verstanden hab ich noch nicht, wie dieser Schlag nach vorne praktisch abläuft.
Vielleicht ergibt sich das beim Üben...


----------



## Das_Playmobil (22. April 2013)

Du bekommst dein Vorderrad ja schon schön hoch. Das ist gut und eine Bedingung für hohe Bunnyhops. Allerdings ist es für einen Anfänger ZU hoch, da dein Körper nun denkt, dass er nach hinten umkippt und versucht das Rad schnell wieder auf den Boden zu bekommen.

Versuche das Vorderrad etwas weniger hochzuziehen und das Hinterrad mit den Füßen nachzuziehen. 
Sobald das klappt kann man sich hocharbeiten: Vorderrad höher, Körper stärker und kraftvoller strecken, usw. usf.


----------



## jammerlappen (22. April 2013)

Alles klar, nachher ist wieder üben angesagt - da werd ich das mal angehen.

Danke Euch nebenbei mal wieder für das nimmermüde Tippgeben!


----------



## Jana_Tuerlich (12. Mai 2013)

Hallo 

Nachdem ich endlich den richtigen Ansatz ich Fahrtechnikkurs gelernt habe - vielen Dank an Marc an dieser Stelle  - kann ich euch auch endlich ein BunnyHop Video zeigen 

Also erstmal ein Anfang, der Rest kommt mit der Zeit! Einfach machen


----------



## Deleted 244202 (13. Mai 2013)

Hey Jana,

herzlichen Glückwunsch, dein Hopp sieht genauso aus wie beim Marc!
Wenn ich nach nem Kurs bei dem auch so n tollen Bunny bekomme muss ich mich _unbedingt _auch vom Experten coachen lassen 
 @_marc_: Reicht deine Bahncard auch bis nach Bayern? Hättst' he a potentielle Kundschaft 

Grüße
Alpe


----------



## Eisbein (13. Mai 2013)

Jana als kleiner tipp wie es vll. noch besser geht. nach dem du vor dem absprung ja mit dem oberkörper zum lenker gehst kannst du noch ein weiter nach hinten gehen also wenn du das VR anheben willst. Damit hast du etwas mehr zeit und auch mehr weg um die hüfte dann in der luft nach vorn zu bringen und du landest nicht zwangsweise auf dem VR.

So wie ich das auf dem video erkenne, ziehst du nämlich das VR nur unter den körper und das ist... naja sagen wir mal suboptimal nach meinem empfinden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (13. Mai 2013)

@Eisbein
Ich kann deine Kritik nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Wenn man sich die Dynamik in Janas Video anschaut sieht das haargenau so aus wie in dem Video, wie Marc es hier vormacht:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvjsR7U1Lcc"]MTB Fahrtechnik #7: Bunny Hop - YouTube[/nomedia]
Der geht da auch nicht übertrieben weit nach hinten!
Zumal ich es beachtlich finde, dass bei ihr _bereits nach einem Kurs_ der Hopp genauso sitzt wie vom Marc vorgemacht 
Klar könnte Sie noch etwas an der Höhe arbeiten, aber das kommt mit der Zeit!


----------



## Eisbein (13. Mai 2013)

ist ja schön das es aussieht wie bei marc, das stimmt sogar!

Aber ist es hier das Ziel es so zu machen wie Marc, oder so wie es wirklich gut aussieht und funktioniert?

Entschuldigt mir meine direktheit, aber das video von marc ist nun wirklich nicht das musterbeispiel für eine saubere und elegante technik.

Da sind wir wieder an der Diskussion die ich ja schon des öftere auslöste. Will man sich mit "okay" zufrieden geben oder darf es gern auch in die perfektionistische richtung gehen?


@ Jana: nicht falsch verstehen, dass ist keine kritik gegen dich. Finde es sogar sehr bewundernswert wie schnell du das gelernt hast!


----------



## frankish (13. Mai 2013)

Tolles Video Jana 

Vllt. noch n kleiner Tip, wenn er nich schon genannt wurde: Drück das Bike vorm Absprung so sehr du nur kannst mit aller Kraft nach unten auf den Boden. So als würdest du den Lenker und Pedale abbrechen wollen. Am tieftsen Punkt ziehst das Bike wie dus im Video so schön vormachst nach oben...

Bei deiner Technik ists etwas schwieriger, weil erst das VR gefolgt vom HR abhebt. Ich mach da wie so eine Wippbewegung. Erst Druck aufs VR, und ungefähr im gleichen Moment wie man das VR hochreist nochmal richtig Druck aufs HR und dieses hinterherziehen.

Die Energie, die du nach unten abgibst, addiert sich zu der, die nach oben zieht. Dein Bunny Hop wird doppelt so hoch.


----------



## Marc B (14. Mai 2013)

@ alpe7 & Eisbein: In meinen Kursen erkläre ich natürlich die erste Bewegung zum Hochbringen des Vorderrads mit dem Weg nach hinten ausführlich. Garantieren, dass es direkt nach dem Kurs auch hundertprozentig klappt, kann ich dabei nicht, das muss jeder selber step by step umsetzen.

Hier ein Foto, bei dem in der Beschreibung auf meiner Seite auch die Bewegung nach hinten betone:






Schönes Video Jana  Wie schon geschrieben wurde, kannst Du beim weiteren Üben noch mehr auf die dynamische Gewichtsverlagerung des Körpers von hinten nach vorne achten, dann wirst Du auch automatisch weniger aus den Beinen das Hinterrad hochziehen 

Je höher das Hindernis ist, desto stärker muss das Vorderrad hochkommen und der Weg des Körpers von hinten nach vorne sein. Ich bin kein Trial-Crack, doch bei Baumstämmen auf dem Trail komme ich super zurecht. 

Viel Spaß weiterhin beim Üben


----------



## jammerlappen (14. Mai 2013)

Ist man mit der Bewegung von Jana auf dem richtigen Weg? Das fühlt sich bei mir nich so an, wie die Bewegung auf den Slomo-Videos aussieht...(eher so nach pimmelhop )


----------



## Eisbein (14. Mai 2013)

ja!


----------



## Deleted 244202 (14. Mai 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> erkläre ich natürlich die erste Bewegung zum Hochbringen des Vorderrads mit dem Weg nach hinten ausführlich.
> 
> beim weiteren Üben noch mehr auf die dynamische Gewichtsverlagerung des Körpers von hinten nach vorne achten, dann wirst Du auch automatisch weniger aus den Beinen das Hinterrad hochziehen
> 
> Je höher das Hindernis ist, desto stärker muss das Vorderrad hochkommen und der Weg des Körpers von hinten nach vorne sein


Ich bin verwirrt 
Der erste Teil mit dem "Vorderrad hoch" war doch gar nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion!

Aber diese "Dynamik von hinten nach vorne" zeigst du doch überhaupt nicht so in deinen Videos. Das sieht bei Dir doch eben genauso aus, wie Jana es hier nachmacht?
Ich hatte ja schon vorher wegen dieser "Dynamik" nachgefragt, aber keine richtige Antwort erhalten. Dann habe  ich mir dein Video genauer angeschaut und gesehen,  dass es keine starke Dynamik braucht und auch du das Rad mehr aus den Beinen als aus der Dynamik nach oben ziehst!
So habe ich es jetzt geübt und ich behaupte mal, es sieht bei mir jetzt auch so aus wie bei Jana.
Was ist denn jetzt richtig hier?


----------



## Marc B (14. Mai 2013)

Man sieht die dynamische Bewegung des Körpers nach vorne bei mir schon, werde dazu gerne noch ein Video in Slow-Motion machen  Auf den Fotos auf meiner Webseite kann man den Weg von hinten nach vorne gut erkennen.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (14. Mai 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> werde dazu gerne noch ein Video in Slow-Motion machen


Ja bitte


----------



## radjey (14. Mai 2013)

durch ne Slow-Motion wird Marcs BH-Technik auch nicht besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (15. Mai 2013)

Man sieht auf diesem Foto (aus Gesichtsausdrucksgründen weniger gut zum vorzeigen ) gut, wie ich meinen Körperschwerpunkt dynamisch von hinten nach vorne bringe - dadurch folgt beim Absprung das Hinterrad und nicht durch das ziehen aus den Beinen.







Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Eisbein (15. Mai 2013)

lalala, müll... 

... stand da mal!


----------



## Marc B (15. Mai 2013)

Hehe, schon witzig was so in anonymen Foren so abgeht  

P.S.: Statt Slow-Mo könnte es auch eine neue ausführlichere Sequenz werden, da ich nicht das passende Equipment habe. Stay tuned...


----------



## Eisbein (15. Mai 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Hehe, schon witzig was so in anonymen Foren so abgeht
> 
> P.S.: Statt Slow-Mo könnte es auch eine neue ausführlichere Sequenz werden, da ich nicht das passende Equipment habe. Stay tuned...



Marc sei dir sicher, ich bin im reallife genau so wie im anonymen forum 

Und ja ich habe freunde


----------



## Marc B (15. Mai 2013)

Thema ist der Bunny Hop, deshalb will ich hier nicht zu OFFTOPIC werden und poste einfach soon eine neue Bildersequenz 

P.S.:  @Eisbein: Dann sag doch mal genauer was über die "Ausbilder" (wen du damit meinst?) und konkretisiere deine Kritik an deren Vorgehensweise etc.  Oder streust Du im real life auch eher gerne nur so ein paar Gerüchte, "ich habe mir sagen lassen etc."


----------



## KaskiaRacing (15. Mai 2013)

Marc, geh einfach nicht darauf ein, sowohl im Real Life, als auch hier im Forum gibts dann nur eins: Ignore Liste! Führt eh zu nix! Spar dir die Zeit und überlies es einfach


----------



## Deleted 244202 (16. Mai 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Man sieht auf diesem Foto gut, wie ich meinen Körperschwerpunkt dynamisch von hinten nach vorne bringe


Bei einem einzelnen Foto ist es recht schwer eine Dynamik zu erkennen 
Daher bin ich mal auf deine Sequenz gespannt


----------



## jammerlappen (16. Mai 2013)

Das Rumgeätze macht doch schon deutlich, warum hier einer Ausbilder ist und andere nicht!

Würde mich freuen, wenn wir hier in der Sache sachlich diskutieren und wenn hier jemand falsche Techniken zeigt, die Fehler dann aufgezeigt werden...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. Mai 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Das Rumgeätze macht doch schon deutlich, warum hier einer Ausbilder ist und andere nicht!
> 
> Würde mich freuen, wenn wir hier in der Sache sachlich diskutieren und wenn hier jemand falsche Techniken zeigt, die Fehler dann aufgezeigt werden...


Und dann brauchen wir noch eine neutrale Instanz, die entscheidet, was richtig und was falsch ist. So eine Art Beckmesser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (16. Mai 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Und dann brauchen wir noch eine neutrale Instanz, die entscheidet, was richtig und was falsch ist. So eine Art Beckmesser.



Nöh - über die Technik kann man einfach diskutieren und jeder kann sich seine Meinung bilden. Über eine Begriff und dessen Fassung wie Ausbilder hier zu diskutieren ist dagegen müßig.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. Mai 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> Über eine Begriff und dessen Fassung wie Ausbilder hier zu diskutieren ist dagegen müßig.


???


----------



## hulster (16. Mai 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> ???



"P.S.:  @_Eisbein_:  Dann sag doch mal genauer was über die "Ausbilder" (wen du damit  meinst?) und konkretisiere deine Kritik an deren Vorgehensweise etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oder streust Du im real life auch eher gerne nur so ein paar Gerüchte, "ich habe mir sagen lassen etc." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

und vor allem der ursprüngliche Beitrag von Eisbein, der jetzt offensichtlich gelöscht ist.

Sprich: Wieso hier diskutieren, was ist ein Ausbilder, was qualifiziert in als solchen, was disqulifiert ihn etc.


----------



## Marc B (16. Mai 2013)

Stimmt, also back to topic 

Die neue Sequenz zum Bunny Hop fotografiere ich next week, muss nur eine gute Kamera organisieren!

Bis denne dann


----------



## BenutzerAndi (19. Mai 2013)

Hi zusammen. Ich weiß nicht ob es jemandem hilft. Ich bin selbst noch in der Lernphase, hab aber gestern mal einige Versuche gefilmt. Falls einer was damit anfangen kann freu ich mich. Auch wenn man lernt wie es vielleicht nicht geht... Ist ja auch was wert.


----------



## hulster (19. Mai 2013)

Also ich wär schon froh - egal wie es jetzt einer der Ahnung hat bewertet!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachtfalke89 (19. Mai 2013)

Also ich wäre auch froh wenn ichs schaffen würde über so nen Prügel mit nem Bunnyhop drüberzukommen


----------



## Deleted 244202 (19. Mai 2013)

Nachtfalke89 schrieb:


> Also ich wäre auch froh wenn ichs schaffen würde über so nen Prügel mit nem Bunnyhop drüberzukommen


Eben, finde ich auch!
Vielleicht könnte Marc ja bei der neuen Fotoreihe auch mal drauf eingehen und zeigen, wie man über hohe Hindernisse kommt (wie der Baumstamm im Video).
Bunny Up für Fortgeschrittene, quasi


----------



## BenutzerAndi (19. Mai 2013)

Ich bin kein Guru oder Trialer aber wenn einer von euch aus Köln kommt kann man auch mal zusammen ne Runde drehen und gemeinsam üben. Das ist kein Hexenwerk. Würde mich sogar freuen.


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (19. Mai 2013)

Ne, bin net aus Köln.

Werd mich aber jetzt auch mal dranmachen den Bunnyhop zu üben, mit dem Wheelie klappts ja jetzt solangsam ganz gut


----------



## mpirklbauer (26. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte heute so was wie einen Durchbruch.
Meine ersten Bunnyhobs über 40 cm.

Wie ich dazu gekommen bin, ich habe mir Zeit gelassen bei der Bewegung.
Ich habe angefangen mich auf den ersten Teil der Bewegung zu konzentrieren, also immer wieder nur das Vorderrad nach oben zu ziehen, bis es ohne nachdenken ging.

Hat man das verinnerlicht, nicht hektisch das Hinterrad nach oben ziehen, sondern schön gemütlich den Lenker nach unten drücken und die Beine hoch ziehen.

War eigentlich recht lustig heute, weil ich von gestern noch etwas Restalk hatte.
Vielleicht ging es deswegen so gut *gg*

Leider habe ich keine Kamera um mich dabei zu Filmen.

Obwohl es heute viel geregnet hat war es mir egal, ich wollte einfach nur fahren


Edit: Wer Probleme hat das Vorderrad in die Höhe zu bekommen, Hanteln raus holen und Arme+ Rücken trainieren.
Merke heute deutlich wo bei mir die Defizite sind, da tun stellen weh, die ich noch gar nicht kannte.
Aber das war es mir Wert *gg*


----------



## j4m3s (28. Mai 2013)

Darf man fragen was mit gabel und dämpfer "locken" gemeint ist?


----------



## SofusCorn (28. Mai 2013)

Bei meiner Gabel gibts einen "Lockout" Hebel, wenn ich den benutze federt die Gabel nichts mehr. Ist quasi starr. Vermutlich ist das gemeint.


----------



## jammerlappen (28. Mai 2013)

Ist es normal, dass bei steigender Geschwindigkeit deutlich mehr Kraft aufgewandt werden muss, um das Vorderrad zu liften?


----------



## firefix (28. Mai 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ist es normal, dass bei steigender Geschwindigkeit deutlich mehr Kraft aufgewandt werden muss, um das Vorderrad zu liften?



Theoretisch ja. Praktisch aber kein Unterschied. Wahrscheinlich führst du die Aktion wenns schneller wird nur zu hektisch durch. Wenns langsam funktioniert dann mach das ein paar mal und dann das selbe noch mal mit hoher Geschwindigkeit. Erst mal ohne Hinderniss. Im richtigen Moment denn bunnyhop einzuleiten zu lernen ist einfacher wenn der Rest schon sitzt.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. Mai 2013)

Zitat von *jammerlappen* 

 
_Ist es normal, dass bei steigender Geschwindigkeit deutlich mehr Kraft aufgewandt werden muss, um das Vorderrad zu liften?_



firefix schrieb:


> Theoretisch ja.


???
Kannst du mir den Zusammenhang erklären?
Geschwindigkeitsabhängige Schwerkraft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (28. Mai 2013)

Ich tippe auf Kreiselkräfte durch die Rotation des Vorderrads.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. Mai 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf Kreiselkräfte durch die Rotation des Vorderrads.


Die Kreiselkraft - der _deus ex machina_!


----------



## Deleted 244202 (28. Mai 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Die Kreiselkraft - der *deus ex machina*!


Eine durch unmotiviert eintretende Ereignisse oder außenstehende Mächte bewirkte Lösung des Bunnyhop-Konflikts 

Ernsthaft, die Kreiselkräfte wirken senkrecht zur Bewegungsrichtung und haben damit mir einer "Erschwerung" des Bunnyhops nichts zu tun.
Theoretisch ist die Kraft zum Anheben des Vorderrades unabhängig von der Geschwindigkeit (Luftwiderstand außen vor).
Denke eher, dass das ein psychologischer Effekt ist.


----------



## mpirklbauer (28. Mai 2013)

Es ändert sich nicht die Kraft die man braucht sondern einfach nur die Zeit in der man da Rad hoch ziehen muss, um über das selbe Hindernis zu kommen.

Je schneller du fährst, umso früher und schneller musst das Vorderrad in die Höhe, weil man einfach in kürzerer Zeit die selbe Strecke durchfährt.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (28. Mai 2013)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Ernsthaft, die Kreiselkräfte wirken senkrecht zur Bewegungsrichtung und haben damit mir einer "Erschwerung" des Bunnyhops nichts zu tun.
> Theoretisch ist die Kraft zum Anheben des Vorderrades unabhängig von der Geschwindigkeit (Luftwiderstand außen vor).
> Denke eher, dass das ein psychologischer Effekt ist.



es gibt nur dann ein moment (aber keine kraft), wenn sich das vr dreht und dann eingeschlagen wird. sonst passiert da nix.

physikalisch sehe ich für den eindruck keine erklärung.


----------



## jammerlappen (28. Mai 2013)

Hmm, ich werds nachher beobachten, denn ich kriegs in Schrittgeschwindigkeit ganz gut geschissen. Sobald ich schneller werde, krieg ich das Rad kaum hoch. Ich habs erstmal drauf geschoben, dass das Rad träger wird, je schneller es dreht. Demnach muss ich nur noch glauben, was ich weiss, damit ich auch beim schnelleren Fahren das Rad hochkrieg 

 ...oder warten dass der Deus ex Machina das Rad anhebt


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (28. Mai 2013)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass gemäß dem Fall man zöge etwas ungleich am Lenker schon etwas mehr Kraft aufgebracht werden muss je schneller das Rad rotiert, da man ja dann auch den oben genannten Kräften entgegenwirken muss die das Rad wieder stabilisieren wollen. 

Timing und Psyche spielen aber mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit eine bedeutend größere Rolle.


----------



## mudskipper (30. Mai 2013)

Tolle Thread hier! Hilft mal bitte einen alten Inselaffe, Bunnyhops kriege ich zwar hin, lande aber immer entweder Vorderrad zuerst oder mit beiden Räder gleichzeitig. Seit ein paar Tage versuche ich mit mein körpergewicht weiter nach hinten zu gehen aber dann ist das Vorderrad einfach zu "Sketchy" und schlittert hin und her bis ich es wieder belaste und ich lande immer noch mit beideRäder gleichzeitig. ich freue mich auf alle und jede Tipp, bin am verzweifeln!


----------



## derAndre (31. Mai 2013)

Es ist aus meiner Sicht kein Fehler auf beiden Rädern gleichzeitig zu landen. Zumindest nicht auf dem Trail. Auf dem Hinterrad zuerst landen ist nur bei sehr hohen Bunnyhops ( > 80cm ) nötig. Wenn Du den Bunnyhop so hoch ziehst, dann hast Du auch Zeit das Hinterrad zuerst fallen zulassen bzw. aktiv zu landen. Eine weiche Landung kannst Du auch erreichen wenn Du den körpereigenen Federweg optimal nutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (31. Mai 2013)

Eduard_Haarig schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass gemäß dem Fall man zöge etwas ungleich am Lenker schon etwas mehr Kraft aufgebracht werden muss je schneller das Rad rotiert, da man ja dann auch den oben genannten Kräften entgegenwirken muss die das Rad wieder stabilisieren wollen.


Die Kreiselkräfte werden hierbei völlig überschätzt. Jeder der bei einem stylischen Sprung das Vorderrad verdreht, müsste hier wesentlich stärkere Drehmomente bemerken. Hierbei sind die Geschwindigkeiten höher und die Drehung der Gabel (Voraussetzung für ein Reaktionsmoment) schneller. Das sind beste Bedingungen, die Kreiselkräfte spürbar werden zu lassen.



> Timing und Psyche spielen aber mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit eine bedeutend größere Rolle.


Da bin ich sicher, sehe das a an mir.


----------



## Wayn3 (31. Mai 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Kannst du mir den Zusammenhang erklären?
> Geschwindigkeitsabhängige Schwerkraft?



Gravitation und daraus resultierende Schwerkräfte sind natürlich tatsächlich geschwindigkeitsabhängig (Das hat mit dieser relativitätstheorie zu tun). Wahrnehmen können wird man das aber nicht.



Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Die Kreiselkräfte werden hierbei völlig überschätzt...



Es gibt diese ominösen kreiselkräfte nur leider garnicht.

Das räder relativ gemütlich rollen, statt umzukippen, liegt an kreiselEFFEKTEN. Ein Effekt ist in der regel für physiker nicht interessant. Die trifft man lediglich regelmäßig bei Galileo Mystery an.

Drehimpulse/-momente sind einfach vektoren. Dass die in irgendeine richtung zeigen, heißt nicht, dass eine kraft in diese richtung wirkt.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (31. Mai 2013)

Wayn3 schrieb:


> Gravitation und daraus resultierende Schwerkräfte sind natürlich tatsächlich geschwindigkeitsabhängig (Das hat mit dieser relativitätstheorie zu tun). Wahrnehmen können wird man das aber nicht.


Kannst ja mal versuchen dich mit'm Bike mit annähernd Lichtgeschwindigkeit zu bewegen 




Wayn3 schrieb:


> Es gibt diese ominösen kreiselkräfte nur leider garnicht.
> 
> Das räder relativ gemütlich rollen, statt umzukippen, liegt an kreiselEFFEKTEN. Ein Effekt ist in der regel für physiker nicht interessant. Die trifft man lediglich regelmäßig bei Galileo Mystery an.
> 
> Drehimpulse/-momente sind einfach vektoren. Dass die in irgendeine richtung zeigen, heißt nicht, dass eine kraft in diese richtung wirkt.


Gyroskopischer Effekt, jaja...
Du hast dir schon selbst die Antwort geliefert: Der Drehmomentvektor als gerichtete Größe zeigt senkrecht (rechte-Hand-Regel) zur Rotations- und Translationsrichtung.
Hier geht es aber nicht darum, wie das Rad sich selbst stabilisiert, sondern ob ein Bunnhop bei höherer Geschwindigkeit (v<<c) "schwerer" ist. Dann wurde halt darauf geschlossen, dass Kreisel_kräfte_ (allgemeiner Sprachgebrauch) zu vernachlässigen sind.
Hierbei hat das subjektive Empfinden halt einen großen Einfluss.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (31. Mai 2013)

Wayn3 schrieb:


> Gravitation und daraus resultierende Schwerkräfte sind natürlich tatsächlich geschwindigkeitsabhängig (Das hat mit dieser relativitätstheorie zu tun). Wahrnehmen können wird man das aber nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pseudo-hochwissenschaftliches geblubber. nicht mal ein sinnvoller satz drin. "Ein Effekt ist in der regel für physiker nicht interessant." ich lach mich tot, herr doktor.


----------



## zichl (31. Mai 2013)

Also mit fällt der bunny hop bei steigender Geschwindigkeit stetig leichter. Vielleicht einfach schiss wenns schneller wird?


----------



## mpirklbauer (31. Mai 2013)

zichl schrieb:


> Also mit fällt der bunny hop bei steigender Geschwindigkeit stetig leichter. Vielleicht einfach schiss wenns schneller wird?



Das ist die einzig richtige Erklärung dazu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das_Playmobil (31. Mai 2013)

Um einmal aufzuklären: Die Rotation des Vorderrads hat KEINEN Einfluss auf den Bunnyhop, weil bei einem Bunnyhop nicht die Rotationsachse der Rades gekippt wird.

Es ist also alles Psychologie


----------



## luxaltera (1. Juni 2013)

alex m. schrieb:


> pseudo-hochwissenschaftliches geblubber. nicht mal ein sinnvoller satz drin. "Ein Effekt ist in der regel für physiker nicht interessant." ich lach mich tot, herr doktor.


----------



## BenutzerAndi (2. Juni 2013)

Bei aller Physik und Psychologie hilft im Endeffekt doch nur ausprobieren...


----------



## SofusCorn (3. Juni 2013)

Rad hinstellen. Hinterrad hochheben. Dann mal ordentlich an den Pedalen kurbeln und gucken wie leicht sich das drehende Hinterrad hoch und runter bewegen lässt.


----------



## pnebling (3. Juni 2013)

Morgens auf dem Weg zur Arbeit über jeden Gullideckel nen Hasenhüpfer machen ist die beste Übung. Bordsteinkanten aktiv runter und rauf hüpfen (Flickzeug nicht vergessen).


----------



## Ritchi (3. Juni 2013)

So mal als tipp für alle die sich Fragen ob sie alles richtig machen: man merkt schon sehr deutlich wenns plötzlich klappt  hatte gestern meinen persönlichen Durchbruch


----------



## BenutzerAndi (3. Juni 2013)

Glückwunsch!  Erzähl mal dvon bitte...


----------



## Ritchi (3. Juni 2013)

Ok ich hatte vorher immer das Problem mich nicht überwinden zu können und mein gewicht weit genug nach hinten zu bringen. Aber ich hab für mich die Lösung gefunden die beine weiter einzubeugen und deshalb nicht 'so hoch hinaus' zu müssen was auch gleichzeitig den Vorteil hat mehr Reserven fürs hochdrücken übrig zu haben


----------



## BenutzerAndi (3. Juni 2013)

Toll. Das macht zum Abspringen auch absolut Sinn. Mit gestreckten Beinen kann man nicht hoch springen. Oder ich weiß nur nicht wie. Weiter so.


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (4. Juni 2013)

Hab auch einen Erfolg zu verbuchen, komme jetzt auf über Hindernisse mit 20cm ganz gut drüber , haben hier so ne Mauer die schräg verläuft also immer höher wird da kann man super üben.

Abundzu bleib ich noch mir dem Hinterrad "hängen" aber das wird noch beseitigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenutzerAndi (5. Juni 2013)

Das wird schon. 
Hab mal rumgespielt und rausgefunden, dass mein Video Programm ja auch Zeitlupe kann.
Ich finde sowas langsam zu sehen hilft mir immer mehr als schnell. Hier mal ein Hüpfer von mir in Slowmo.


----------



## h2okopf (5. Juni 2013)

> *jammerlappen*
> Ist es normal, dass bei steigender Geschwindigkeit deutlich mehr Kraft aufgewandt werden muss, um das Vorderrad zu liften?





> *firefix*
> Theoretisch ja.





> *Oldie-Paul*???
> Kannst du mir den Zusammenhang erklären?
> Geschwindigkeitsabhängige Schwerkraft?



Ihr müsst hier zwischen der statischen (bzw quasi-statischen) und der dynamischen Bewegung unterscheiden. Die Schwerkraft ist in allen Fällen gleich, spielt hier aber keine Rolle. Entscheidend ist, dass die zu hebende Masse bei allen Geschwindigkeiten gleich ist. Damit ist auch die Arbeit, die verrichtet werden muss, um das Rad in eine gewisse, bei allen Geschwindigkeiten gleiche Höhe zu heben, ebenfalls gleich.

Der Unterschied bei verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten besteht darin, dass die Zeit, in der Rad angehoben wird, variiert. Je schneller man fährt, desto kürzer ist die Zeit, die man zum Hochheben i.A. hat. Bedeutet in der Folge, dass, je schneller man fährt, die Leistung größer wird, die zum Anheben des Rades gebraucht wird. (Leistung ist Arbeit durch Zeit) Und höhere Leistung bedeutet im allgemeinen mehr "Kraft".

Mehr Kraft ansich ist aber auch korrekt, rein physikalisch gesehen. Denn Kraft ist Masse mal Beschleunigung. Die Masse ist wie festgestellt immer gleich. Die Beschleunigung aber bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten größer, wenn man davon ausgeht, den gleichen Weg (Anheben des Rades) in kürzerer Zeit erledigen zu wollen.

Daher bitte nicht den Fehler machen, die körperlich einzusetzende "Kraft" oder Leistung mit der physikalischen gleich zu setzen. Schönes Beispiel ist ja der Kasten Bier, den man am ausgestreckten Arm hält. Physikalisch ist das weder Arbeit noch Leistung, die man umsetzt, aber die Muskeln sprechen da eine andere Sprache. 

Also Schlussfolgerung: Immer geich viel Zeit nehmen, das Rad anzuheben, dann braucht's auch nicht mehr Kraft. Bedeutet aber, die Bewegung unterschiedlichen weit vor dem Hindernis einleiten.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. Juni 2013)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Also Schlussfolgerung: Immer geich viel Zeit nehmen, das Rad anzuheben, dann braucht's auch nicht mehr Kraft. Bedeutet aber, die Bewegung unterschiedlichen weit vor dem Hindernis einleiten.


Das ist der Punkt, um den es geht. Je schneller, desto eher.


----------



## Scotchbonnet (9. Juni 2013)

Ich versuch mich in letzter Zeit auch hin und wieder am Bunnyhop. Ist der Bewegungsablauf so nun korrekt? Was muss ich machen um höher zu kommen? Aktuell kann ich vielleicht ein Streichholz überspringen.


----------



## BenutzerAndi (10. Juni 2013)

Ist doch schon gut. Du machst Dich nur sobald das Hinterrad hoch kommt schon wieder klein und unterdrückst den Impuls noch weiter zu steigen. Sonst finde ichs echt gut....


----------



## Marc B (10. Juni 2013)

Ja, sieht gut aus  Probier doch mal an einem Schuhkarton die Höhe zu steigern, je nach Typ klappt es, dass man mit Hindernis automatisch höher springt!

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. Juni 2013)

Ja, sieht schon gut aus. Den Anfangsimpuls könntest du noch etwas gedehnter, weniger hektisch ausführen.
 @Marc B: Wo bleibt deine angekündigte Sequenz/SlowMotion? Da könnte man dann z.B. Scotchbonnet's Video gut mit vergleichen.


----------



## Marc B (10. Juni 2013)

@Alpe7: Nach Willingen schaffe ich es vielleicht, muss halt den Termin mit dem Fotografen koordinieren. Eilt ja nicht - das Equipment muss passen für die Sequenztechnik


----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. Juni 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> @_Alpe7_: Nach Willingen schaffe ich es vielleicht


Wann oder was ist Willingen?
Nimm dir ruhig Zeit, die Bilder sollen ja gut werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (10. Juni 2013)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Wann oder was ist Willingen?



bike festival. Würd ich eig auch gern hin, hätt ich mehr Zeit.
http://willingen.bike-festival.de/de/news.html


----------



## Nill (10. Juni 2013)

Scotchbonnet schrieb:


> Ich versuch mich in letzter Zeit auch hin und wieder am Bunnyhop. Ist der Bewegungsablauf so nun korrekt? Was muss ich machen um höher zu kommen? Aktuell kann ich vielleicht ein Streichholz überspringen.




 SUPER!! Die Bewegung sieht doch gut aus.  Jetzt nur noch beim Aufkommen einwenig abfedern, dann kracht es später auf den Trail nicht so. 

und........ja ich weis.......Top' ofn' Kop' = Helm  auch wenn du auf Gras fällst und so weiter....   Weiter machen! :


----------



## jojo2 (11. Juni 2013)

Scotchbonnet schrieb:


> Aktuell kann ich vielleicht ein Streichholz überspringen.



ich kenn diese kurzen, mit denen ich unseren gasherd anzünde und
ich kenne diese 4mal längeren, mit denen manche ihren kamin anzünden.
du meinst wahrscheinlich diese xxl, mit denen osterfeuer angezündet werden

wenn du das jetzt immer und immer wieder unterwegs machst, bis deine mitfahrer genervt sind, oder
es dir nachzumachen versuchen, dann brauchst du bald diese streichhölzer, die man


----------



## Marc B (11. Juni 2013)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> bike festival. Würd ich eig auch gern hin, hätt ich mehr Zeit.
> http://willingen.bike-festival.de/de/news.html



Ja, lohnt sich  Profis zuschauen, bei Races & Events mitfahren, Touren genießen etc.


----------



## hulster (11. Juni 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ja, lohnt sich  Profis zuschauen, bei Races & Events mitfahren, Touren genießen etc.



Leider macht ihr ja Freitags nur Mädels, sonst hätt ich mir überlegt mitzumachen.


----------



## Scotchbonnet (11. Juni 2013)

Vielen Dank für das Feedback! Das klingt doch scho gar ned schlecht.
@_Nill_: Helm? Dafür hatte ich keine Zeit mehr. Es waren massig Regenwolken am Himmel.  
@_jojo_: ich mein schon die Zündholzer, mit denen du deinen Gasherd anzündest. Mir fehlts einfach noch an Weite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pnebling (11. Juni 2013)

Scotchbonnet schrieb:


> Mir fehlts einfach noch an Weite.



Weite kommt mit der Geschwindigkeit. Nicht das ich jetzt großartig Hasenhüpfer könnte, aber durch die Geschwindigkeit schaffs ich im Tiefflug über ne kleinere Verkehrsinsel.


----------



## Ritchi (16. Juni 2013)

so wasserstandsmeldung: 
48cm ^^ - wenn auch noch nicht technisch ausgereift

video folgt bald wenn ich wen zum filmen hab


----------



## Marc B (29. Juni 2013)

Mal ein neueres Video von Trial-Ass Max Schrom:


----------



## dr_big (29. Juni 2013)

Der Typ auf dem Video zieht das Vorderrad hoch während er die Beine noch abgewinkelt hat. Erst wenn das Vorderrad ganz oben ist drückt er die Beine durch und springt mit dem Hinterrad richtig ab und kriegt damit auch richtig Höhe. Das ist mir bei den anderen Videos noch nie so aufgefallen.

Grüße,


----------



## Wurzelb3rt (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich klink mich nach einigem mitlesen mal mit meinem ersten Beitrag ein... 

Ich hab vor ca. 1 Jahr mit dem Mtb fahren angefangen. Erst auf einem Hardtail und seid drei Monaten hab ich ein Fully.
Seid ich mit dem Sport angefangen hab bin ich fleißig am Üben von allen möglichen Dingen.

Nach unzäligen Versuchen einen Bunny Hop hinzubekommen hat es vor ein par Tagen klick gemacht und der Bewegungsablauf sitzt.
Mitlerweile komm ich über ca. 40cm drüber. Am Timing und ab und an am Bewegungsablauf habert es noch en bissl...

Ist vieleicht ne kleine Motivation für alle die auch noch nicht so lange Mtb fahren.

Hier ein Video dazu:



Gruß

Michael


----------



## schwarzwaldrad (3. Juli 2013)

Respekt,

ich erzähl lieber nicht wie lange ich schon fahre und wie grausam sich das hopsen bei mir gestaltet, klick hats jedenfalls bei mir noch nicht gemacht 

Viel Spaß weiterhin

schwarzwaldrad


----------



## derAndre (3. Juli 2013)

@Wurzelb3rt, super! Wenn Du das Hinterrad noch aktiver an den Hintern ziehen würdest, sollte die nahezu die dopplete Höhe für Dich drin sein. Der erste Teil ist sauber und sehr gut ausgeführt. Weiterer Vorteil des Heranziehens des Hinterrads an den Hintern ist, dass Du die Landung aktiv kontrollieren kannst indem du das Hinterrad selbst absenkst anstatt der Schwerkraft den Job zu überlassen. So bestimmst Du wann, wo und wie das Hinterrad den Bodenkontakt wieder aufnimmt. 

In dem Tutorialvideo zieht er das Hinterrad auch fast gar nicht heran bzw. der Teil bei dem das Bike in der Luft in Waagerechte gebracht fehlt bzw. wird nur gezeigt als er auf den Stein drauf springt aber gar nicht beschrieben. Ihm reicht das völlig aus und er ist gewohnt auf dem Hinterrad zu laden. Für viele dürfte das zu einem Problem werden, weil sie A die Höhe nicht erreichen und B wackelig landen.


----------



## mpirklbauer (3. Juli 2013)

Schöner Bunnyhob aber derAndre hat recht, versuch das Hinterrad noch mehr nach oben zu ziehen.

Dann ist deutlich noch mehr Höhe drinnen.
Vielleicht filmst du dich mal von der Seite.


----------



## Wurzelb3rt (4. Juli 2013)

Hey,

danke für das Feedback!

Habe gerade mal kurz angetestet das Hinterrad aktiv mit anzuheben. Aber irgendwie bringt mich das dann ins stottern weil ich dann zusehr dran denke das Rad anzuheben...

werde morgen mal ein Video von der Seitegefilmt hochladen.

 @schwarzwaldrad, das Klick machen kam auch eher unerwartet. 
Bin ohne Sattel rumgerollt (war vom Transport noch ab), hab ein par Sachen versucht und Zack da war der erste kleine Hopser.
Ab da war ich dann fast jeden Tag gut 2 Std. im Hof aufem Rad gestanden und hab geübt...


Gruß
Michael


----------



## Wurzelb3rt (5. Juli 2013)

Hey,

hab heute morgen mal Aufnahmen von der Seite gemacht.
Hab versucht darauf zu achten das Hinterrad mit hoch zu ziehen. Aber irgendwie klappt das nicht so richtig... 

Kann es sein das ich mim Hintern wieder mehr richtung Hinterrad muss?



Wünsche euch noch einen schönen Tag!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. Juli 2013)

Hi Michael



Wurzelb3rt schrieb:


> Hab versucht darauf zu achten das Hinterrad mit hoch zu ziehen. Aber irgendwie klappt das nicht so richtig...
> 
> Kann es sein das ich mim Hintern wieder mehr richtung Hinterrad muss?


Reine Bewegungsanalyse:
Du ziehst das HR an, wenn du schon auf dem fallenden Ast bist. Der Sattel begrenzt die maximale Höhe für das Hinterrad. Deine ist bei 0:19 erreicht. Hier müsste also der Sattel schon am Po sein. Du könntest einmal versuchen, die Beine sofort nach der vollen Streckung anzuziehen und dabei die Arme bewusst weit nach vorn unten zu strecken. Es sind nur Nuancen für dein Bewegungsempfinden.
Ich finde deinen Bunny-Hopp schon sehr gut.
Die Hälfte davon und ich wäre glücklich.


----------



## mtbnuub (6. Juli 2013)




----------



## mpirklbauer (7. Juli 2013)

Du ziehst nur aus dem Armen.
Schau dir das Video von Oldie-Paul an, er geht schön mit dem ganzen Körper nach hinten und so geht das Vorderrad schön hoch.

Versuch erst mal das Vorderrad ordentlich nach oben zu bekommen und vergiss das Hochziehen der Beine.

Wenn du den ersten Teil der Bewegung drauf hast, geht das Hinterrad fast von alleine mit hoch.#


----------



## derAndre (7. Juli 2013)

Wurzelb3rt schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> hab heute morgen mal Aufnahmen von der Seite gemacht.
> Hab versucht darauf zu achten das Hinterrad mit hoch zu ziehen. Aber irgendwie klappt das nicht so richtig...
> ...



Für mich sieht das nahezu perfekt aus. Jetzt fleißig üben und automatisieren, dann hält dich auf Trail kein Baumstamm mehr auf! Immer schön am Timing arbeiten - vor allem bei verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten.
Wenn der Sattel in den Hintern wemst hast Du es richtig gemacht 

Gogogo!


----------



## Wurzelb3rt (10. Juli 2013)

hey,

manchmal wemst der Sattel schon gut in den Hintern... 
aber das richtige Timing zu finden ist schon verdammt schwer und auf dem Trail die Bewegung sauber auszuführen ebenso...

 @Oldie-Paul: Habe es die Tage mal versucht es so zu machen wie du beschrieben hast. Aber da scheitert es eindeutig noch an der Koordination...

 @mtbnuub: Versuch mal dein Gewicht bewusst nach hinten zu Verlagern so das der Po in einer Linie mit der Nabe ist. 
Evtl. auch mal mit ganz geringer Geschwindigkeit den Bewegungsablauf üben. Hat mir zumindest geholfen mit auf die Bewegung zu konzentrieren.


Gruß
Michael


----------



## mtbnuub (10. Juli 2013)




----------



## mpirklbauer (11. Juli 2013)

nein, ich meinte dich mtbnuub.
Wie oben schon erwähnt musst du mit den Körperschwerpunkt nach hinten.
So brauchst du nicht so viel Kraft in den Armen und oberen Rücken.

Versuche erst wirklich nur mal das Vorderrad ordentlich hoch zu bekommen.
Ich habe fast 2 h täglich nur das versucht, und versuche es weiter, wenn das hin haut geht das Hinterrad dann automatisch schon mal etwas in die Höhe.

Wo ich noch scheitere ist die Konstanz, bei mir wird nur jeder 2.- 3. wirklich schön und am Timing, wenn ich wo drüber springen will.

Da steht mir noch viel Arbeit bevor.

Wie hoch kommt ihr ca. aus dem Stand?
Hab das jetzt auch etwas angefangen zum Üben.


----------



## derAndre (11. Juli 2013)

Mit dem großen Bike ist das bei mir auch noch sehr unbeständig. Mit dem BMX waren 60-80 cm früher kein Problem. Ich mach es gerne nach der "Do or Die"-Methode: Wenn was quer liegt auf dem Trail und halbwegs machbar erscheint reduziere ich die Geschwindigkeit einfach nicht. Wenn ich dann nicht drüber hopse warten Schmerzen. Das motiviert ungemein 

Ansonsten hilft jetzt nur noch üben üben üben. Ideal ist ein höhenverstellbares Hinterniss, das im Fehlerfall keinen Sturz bedingt. Und dann schön die Geschwindigkeit variieren. Das bringt Salz in die Suppe! Was auch gut ist anzufangen irgendwo drauf zu hüpfen. Parkbänke, etc. Schräg von der Seite und dann gerade von vorne.


----------



## Wurzelb3rt (12. Juli 2013)

Als Hinderniss hab ich Steine für die Höhe und ne Dachlatte... 
Für die "Do or Die" Methode sind noch zu viel Blockaden im Kopf. Muss mal mehr aufem Trail üben als auf dem "trockenen".

An Konstanz habert es auch noch. Aber es wird von Tag zu Tag besser.

Wegen der Angst nach hinten zu kippen, pack dir nen Rucksack voll mit Kissen und fürn Anfang auf einer Wiese üben. Dann tuts net ganz so weh.
Wobei man meistens schon merkt wenns zu weit nach hinten geht so das man noch abspringen kann.

Gruß
Michl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberlappen (14. Juli 2013)

einfach machen!


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Juli 2013)

Kann man den Bunny Hop eigentlich aus dem Wheelie machen? D.h. ne Weile auf dem HR fahren und dann irgendwie einen Impuls geben, dass das HR hoch kommt und man irgendwo hoch bzw. drüberspringt.

Nico.


----------



## Ritchi (18. Juli 2013)

ja aber nur wenn du den wheelie im stehen fährst und dich seeehr weit nach hinten lehnst kriegt du einen Impuls ... sonst wärs nur Vorderrad schneller runterdrücken als das Hinterrrad kann und dann hebst du auch mit beiden Rädern ab aber das reicht maximal für ne kleine Bordsteinkante.

just my two cents - also falls es wer anders kann nich hauen , ich kanns nich 


mfg, Ritchi


----------



## mpirklbauer (18. Juli 2013)

Jeder Street- Trialer kann das.
Schau dir einfach ein Danny McAskill Video an, der mach das ständig.

Ich schätze du musst es beherrschen beim Wheeliefahren das Vorderrad etwas nach unten zu lassen, ohne das es den Boden berührt, und dann die Bunnyhobbewegung wieder auszuführen.

Ist nur so eine Theorie von mir.
Kann es selber ned, weil zu blöd für einen schönen lange Wheelie oder Manual.

Anders kann ich mir ned vorstellen, dass man genug Höhe zusammen bekommt, weil anders einfach der Schwung fehlt.


----------



## R.C. (18. Juli 2013)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Jeder Street- Trialer kann das.



(Fast) jeder Streeter, egal ob mit BMX, Dirter oder Trialer unterwegs - das ist einer der Standardtricks gleich nachdem man einen Manual und Bunnyhop kann. Allerdings ist es meist ein Manual und eben kein Wheelie im stehen (der ist heutzutage 'out').
Der Ablauf ist genau derselbe wie bei einem Bunnyhop, nur dass man eben laenger am Hinterrad faehrt, also Fuesse waagrecht, abdruecken vom Boden, das Heck hochziehen und dabei den Lenker nach vorne druecken.

Der interessantere Teil ist dann das landen im Manual


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Ausführungen. Ich habe seit heute Plattformpedale und 5.10 Schuhe. Damit lässt es sich doch gleich viel chilliger probieren. Damit habe ich dann auch gleich einen längeren Wheelie hinbekommen. 

Bzgl. des Bunnyhops muss ich sagen, dass der (zumindest mir) recht einfach erscheint und mit der auch heute verbauten Federgabel* noch viel leichter geworden ist. Ich will nicht sagen, dass ich 1m hoch springen kann aber es fällt mir auf jeden fall nicht so schwer wie der Wheelie. Manual kann ich gleich garnicht.

Nico.

*Der Impuls des VR Hochziehens wird durch die Federgabel geradezu verdoppelt, da man noch den Druck dieser hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Juli 2013)

Ich habe gestern nach der MTB Tour noch ein Bisschen Bunny Hoppen geübt. Ich sagte ja, dass mir das eher weniger Probleme bereitet hat als z.B. der Wheelie. Nun sprang ich anfangs noch nicht so hoch aber jetzt wird es immer besser.

Was ich (für mich) aber rausgefunden habe ist, dass man, wenn man muss, sehr viel höher springt. 

Ich habe gestern mit einer kleinen Mauer von 30cm Höhe angefangen und es ging. Dann lag auf dem Weg ein umgekippter Baum der ca. 40cm hoch war und am Ende bin ich 4 Treppenstufen mit ca 60cm. Gesamthöhe hochgesprungen. Alle Male eben mit einem Hinderhins, wo man stürzt, wenn man es nicht überquert. Man ist sozusagen gezwungen da drüber bzw. hochzukommen. 

Für mich war das genau die richtige Motivation. Ein artifizielles Hinderhins von ca. 40cm konnte ich nur selten überqueren.

Nico.


----------



## lekanteto (30. Juli 2013)

@niconj2
Ich habe deinen Tipp gleich mal ausprobiert. Anfangs lief es gut, aber leider hat es bei der 1m Gartenmauer dann nicht mehr funktioniert. Ich bin mit richtig viel Schwung drauf zu gefahren und jetzt sitze ich im Krankenhaus. 

Ne, Spaß beiseite. Wenn man es schon kann OK, aber zum Üben...
Ich bin  nicht perfekt und erlaube mir auch mal Fehler. Daher übe ich lieber mit Pappkartons, etc.


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. Juli 2013)

lekanteto schrieb:


> @niconj2
> Ich habe deinen Tipp gleich mal ausprobiert. Anfangs lief es gut, aber leider hat es bei der 1m Gartenmauer dann nicht mehr funktioniert. Ich bin mit richtig viel Schwung drauf zu gefahren und jetzt sitze ich im Krankenhaus.
> 
> Ne, Spaß beiseite. Wenn man es schon kann OK, aber zum Üben...
> Ich bin  nicht perfekt und erlaube mir auch mal Fehler. Daher übe ich lieber mit Pappkartons, etc.



Bei mir haben Papkartons und alle anderen nicht "gefährlichen" Objekte einen kontraproduktiven Effekt. Da ich da nicht unbedingt drüber muss, knall ich da auch immer drauf. Bei einer Mauer (vielleicht nicht grad 1m hoch) ist das anders, wobei ich mir auch schon auf den Treppenstufen einen Reifen zerhauen habe.

Ich habe am WE was geiles entdeckt. Bei uns gibt es ein Leichtathletik Station, wo diese Hochsprungmatten sind. Die waren mit einer sehr stabilen Plane abgedeckt und sind ca. 60cm hoch. Da bin ich dann mit dem Rad draufgesprungen. So kann man wirklich gut üben und tut sich auch nicht weh, wenn es mal nicht klappt.

Nico.


----------



## pnebling (30. Juli 2013)

Wieviele Flicken haben den eure Schläuche schon drauf? Bei jedem Hängenbleiben knallst doch,oder?


----------



## Lennart (30. Juli 2013)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Ich bin mit richtig viel Schwung drauf zu gefahren und jetzt sitze ich im Krankenhaus.


Im Prinzip schon richtig, bestes Tutorial dazu: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1Ot3csNWyI"]Dr Bunnyflop - YouTube[/nomedia]

Das mit dem Krankenhaus ist ein typischer Anfängerfehler, da solltest du dir nicht so den Kopf machen. Nächstes Mal einfach schneller fahren oder wie der Kollege sagt höheres Hindernis, das motiviert.


----------



## mpirklbauer (30. Juli 2013)

Kann man pauschal ned sagen, ist vom Reifen, Luftdruck, Geschwindigkeit, Höhe und Gewicht des Fahrers abhängig.
Aber normal solle es nicht sein, dass man gleich einen Platten hat, wenn man mal wo gegen knallt.

Bei voller Geschwindigkeit und einer harten Betonkante geht schnell mal eine Schlauch hobs.
Da das aber fürs ganze Fahrwerk nicht gut ist, werden es die meisten, mich eingeschlossen, noch versuchen.

Ich habe den Bunnyhob gelernt, weil ich nicht bei jeden Baum, der über 20 cm Durchmesser hat, absteigen und das Fahrrad drüber heben wollte.

Spiele zwar immer wieder mal mit dem Gedanken mir ein Steet/Trial Bike zu kaufen, weils einfach doch geil aussieht, was die Jungs da machen, aber ich komme so max. 4 mal pro Woche zum Fahren neben der Arbeit.
Da würde das Ding wohl nur verstauben und nicht gefahren werden.



Lennart schrieb:


> Im Prinzip schon richtig, bestes Tutrial dazu: Dr Bunnyflop - YouTube


 

Hier noch was zum üben

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1RAm3gnyzY"]Dr Schanzadrop - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## sp00n82 (30. Juli 2013)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Hier noch was zum üben
> 
> Dr Schanzadrop - YouTube



Und ganz wichtig vor der Eisdiele, ds Röllali!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geYdULNf9vQ"]Ds RÃ¶llali - YouTube[/nomedia]


Mit meinem neuen Bike kann ich jetzt vielleicht auch endlich mal ein wenig abheben üben. Mit meinem alten Baumarkthobel war das irgendwie unmöglich, da ging gar nix.


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. August 2013)

Vorn fahr ich schon ne weile Schlauchlos und nach den letzten zwei Durchschlägen beim Hängenbleiben, habe ich auch hinten auf (Ghetto) Tubeless gewechselt. Funktioniert seitdem prima auch wenn ich schon ein Paar Mal derb aufgeschlagen bin. Da es hinten eine Downhillfelge ist, ist das aber nicht so schlimm. 

Nico.


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. August 2013)

"Kannst du den Scheiß nicht vor deiner eigenen Haustür machen?"

Ich: "Ich bin vor meiner eigenen Haustür!"

Spielte sich heute ab als ich auf dem Fusgängerweg vor meiner Haustür hin- und hergefahren und über einen großen Karton gesprungen bin. Ab und an habe ich ihn platt gemacht, was ganz schön gekracht hat.  Ich glaube aber eher, das laute Abrollen hat meinen Nachbar gestört. Klar, wenn man den ganzen Tag am offenen Fenster hockt!

Mal eine Frage zum Bunnyhop. Wie kommt man denn höher? Bei perfekter Technik (die ich sicher nicht habe) wird doch irgendwann die Sprungkraft entscheidend oder?

Nico.


----------



## mpirklbauer (23. August 2013)

Sprungkraft ist relativ egal, du ziehst ja nur die Beine hoch und drückst dich nicht ab.
Wichtiger, die Muskulatur im Rücken und Schulterbereich, da damit ja das Vorderrad hoch gezogen wird.
Das Hochkommen des Hinterrades ergibt sich aus der Dynamik der Bewegung und anziehen der Beine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (23. August 2013)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Das Hochkommen des Hinterrades ergibt sich aus der Dynamik der Bewegung und anziehen der Beine.



Bis zu einem gewissen Punkt. Wenn ich seh wie einige bei einem Bunny Hop mit dem HR auf einer 1.50m hohen Mauer landen. Da ist ja nicht viel mit Beine anziehen... oder irre ich?

Nico.

Nachtrag: Hier z.B.: Da muss man doch auch Sprungkraft haben oder nicht?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Cj6ho1-G6tw bei 6:18


----------



## mpirklbauer (23. August 2013)

Schau es dir genau an was er macht.
Vorderrad hoch aufs Geländer und dann drückt er das Hinterrad hoch.


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. August 2013)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Schau es dir genau an was er macht.
> Vorderrad hoch aufs Geländer und dann drückt er das Hinterrad hoch.



Entschuldigung. Später als 6:18. Dort wo er über das Zauntor springt.

Nico.


----------



## jammerlappen (23. August 2013)

Es gibt offensichtlich beim BH die Variante, wo man aus dem Manual hüpft und dynamisch vom Druck aufs Hinterrad nach oben springt.


----------



## R.C. (23. August 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Bei perfekter Technik (die ich sicher nicht habe) wird doch irgendwann die Sprungkraft entscheidend oder?



Genau. Ab dem Punkt, wo du das Vorderrad nicht mehr ueber das Hindernis bekommst, wenn du nicht mit dem Hinterrad abspringst.

Also 'niedrige Hoehen': Vorderrad hoch und Hinterrad nachziehen
'Hoehere Hoehen'  Vorderrad hoch, mit Hinterrad abspringen und dann Hinterrad nachziehen


----------



## mpirklbauer (23. August 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Genau. Ab dem Punkt, wo du das Vorderrad nicht mehr ueber das Hindernis bekommst, wenn du nicht mit dem Hinterrad abspringst.
> 
> Also 'niedrige Hoehen': Vorderrad hoch und Hinterrad nachziehen
> 'Hoehere Hoehen'  Vorderrad hoch, mit Hinterrad abspringen und dann Hinterrad nachziehen




Auf die Schnelle habe ich den Weltrekord mit 1,42 m gefunden.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXLXR2_1aYE"]Bunny Hop World Record 2009 - YouTube[/nomedia]

Das stimmt dann schon, dass die da richtig hüpfen.
Ist aber auch wieder eine ganz andere Technik, als wie die von der wir bis jetzt geredet haben.


----------



## derAndre (23. August 2013)

Mich interessiert die Höhe mit einem 26" MTB viel mehr und am besten noch während der fahrt. Alles andere hilft auf'm Trail wenig 

aber 1,42m springe ich nicht mal ohne Bike.


----------



## R.C. (23. August 2013)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Auf die Schnelle habe ich den Weltrekord mit 1,42 m gefunden.
> Bunny Hop World Record 2009 - YouTube
> 
> Das stimmt dann schon, dass die da richtig hüpfen.
> Ist aber auch wieder eine ganz andere Technik, als wie die von der wir bis jetzt geredet haben.



Das sind auch keine Bunnyhops (der Titel ist falsch), sondern Sidehops (eine Trialspezialitaet). Wobei Sidehops ueber ein Hindernis noch deutlich schwerer sind als auf ein Hindernis drauf (wo man das Vorderrad auf dem Hindernis setzen kann und das Hinterrad 'nur' nachziehen muss)

Wenn du hohe Bunnyhops auf Video sehen willst, brauchst du nur BMX (Street) Videos ansehen.

Ansonsten sieht man hier die einzelnen Phasen schoen - wenn auch leider nur auf kleinen Bildern/Videos - der letzte unten springt mit dem Hinterrad hoch (3 feet sind gut 90cm): http://classic-web.archive.org/web/20080822161409/http://www.bmxbasics.org/new/bmx0703.html


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. August 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> [...] Ein artifizielles Hinderhins von ca. 40cm konnte ich nur selten überqueren.
> 
> Nico.



Hier mal das was ich meine. Ich komm einfach nicht richtig drüber. Ganz schön frustrierend nach 1 Monat Training...

Was ich falsch mache sieht man ja. Ich reiß wohl das VR nicht hoch genug und winkel die Beinen nicht schnell genug bzw. weit genug an usw. usw... Es fühlt sich irgendwie immer höher an, als es in Wirklichkeit ausschaut. Sieht man ja hier ganz gut.



Nico.

Nachtrag: Hier der Grund warum ich nach der Sprungkraft frage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (23. August 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Was ich falsch mache sieht man ja. Ich reiß wohl das VR nicht hoch genug und winkel die Beinen nicht schnell genug bzw. weit genug an usw. usw... Es fühlt sich irgendwie immer höher an, als es in Wirklichkeit ausschaut. Sieht man ja hier ganz gut.



Fahr langsamer, bzw. gerade so schnell, dass du ueber das Hindernis kommst. Das Timing wird dadurch einfacher (mit schneller fahren wird's nicht hoeher, sondern nur weiter).


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. August 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Fahr langsamer, bzw. gerade so schnell, dass du ueber das Hindernis kommst. Das Timing wird dadurch einfacher (mit schneller fahren wird's nicht hoeher, sondern nur weiter).



Danke. Ich habe probiert langsamer zu fahren aber dann krach ich immer auf den Karton. D.h. ich komm nicht weit genug. Wenn ich auf so eine Höhe hochspringen müsste, wäre das ja kein Problem.

Sonst noch irgendwelche Tipps zum Ablauf? Hab leider keine Slomo.

Nico.


----------



## mpirklbauer (23. August 2013)

übe mal nur das Hochziehen des Vorderrades.
Das hat mit sehr geholfen.
Sitz das 100%ig kommt das Hinterrad fast von alleine hoch


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. September 2013)

Ich weiß garnicht, ob ich jetzt mit diesem Rad unbedingt höher komm. Der alte Karton ist im Eimer und ich hatte nur einen von Rose. Dient hier auch eher als Anhaltspunkt.


An der höchsten Stelle sollten es ca. 60cm. sein.

Nico.


----------



## Hike_O (12. September 2013)

Ich finde die Höhe schon ordentlich und wäre froh wenn ich das so hinbekommen würde.
Was macht denn der TE? Noch fleißig am üben? Schon lange nix mehr von gehört...

Ich hänge seit gut einem Jahr am BunnyHop, aber so richtig rund will es nicht werden. Befürchte mein Hardteil mit langer Kettenstrebe ist da nicht unbedingt die beste Wahl. Bei 20-30cm Höhe ist einfach Schluß.... 

Deshalb auch nochmal eine Frage diesbezügl.:
Beim VR hochziehen sollte ich mit meinem Kopf versuchen über dem Lenker zu bleiben? Mir passiert es nämlich desöfteren, dass ich volle Kanne nach hinten ziehe, was dann gefühlt dazu führt, dass ich nicht mehr richtig hoch komme.

Kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass man den BunnyHop in 2 Wochen erlernen kann.


----------



## derAndre (12. September 2013)

Hike_O schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich hänge seit gut einem Jahr am BunnyHop, aber so richtig rund will es nicht werden. Befürchte mein Hardteil mit langer Kettenstrebe ist da nicht unbedingt die beste Wahl. Bei 20-30cm Höhe ist einfach Schluß....
> 
> ...



Also an sich ist das Hardtail super zum üben, denn es geht keine Energie an die Federung verloren. Die Kettenstreben eines Hardtails sind für gewöhnlich deutlich kürzer als die von Fully, was für den Kraftaufwand besser, für die Höhe nicht so praktisch ist.

Der Kopf sollte auf keinen Fall über dem Vorderrad bleiben. Guck Dir noch mal die knapp hundert Videos an, die hier mittlerweile eingebunden sind. Genau wie beim Wheely passiert das hochziehen des Vorderrads nicht ausschließlich aus den Armen, sondern vor allem durch leichte Verlagerung des Schwerpunktes. Wie gesagt guck Dir die Videos von extrem hohen BH an (am besten in Zeitlupe) Da wird der Bewegungsablauf extrem ausgeführt und damit deutlicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hike_O (12. September 2013)

Ich finde gerade die verlinkten Videos in diesem Thread so gut.

Allerings verwirrt mich das Video auf italienisch. Dort wird das Hochziehen des VR isoliert gezeigt und das habe ich versucht genau so zu imitieren.
Das VR bekomme ich so auch schon höher und die gesamthöhe des Bunnyhop ist auch besser geworden. Aber wenn ich mich auf den vorderen Teil des Rades konzentriere, vergeige ich es wie ein Esel zu treten um das HR anzuheben.

Das mit dem Kopf über dem Lenker verwirrt mich.
Ich meine zu sehen, dass die besonders hohen BunnyHops eben mit dem Kopf über dem Lenker ausgeführt werden...

Das Buch von Brian Lopes hilft mir da auch nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## R.C. (12. September 2013)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Das mit dem Kopf über dem Lenker verwirrt mich.
> Ich meine zu sehen, dass die besonders hohen BunnyHops eben mit dem Kopf über dem Lenker ausgeführt werden...



Der Kopf kommt wieder nach vor, wenn du das Hinterrad hochziehst und 'wandert' wieder nach hinten, wenn du das Rad unter dir nach vorne schiebst. 
Sieht man z.B. im Video vom Niconj2


----------



## Hike_O (12. September 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Der Kopf kommt wieder nach vor, wenn du das Hinterrad hochziehst und 'wandert' wieder nach hinten, wenn du das Rad unter dir nach vorne schiebst.
> Sieht man z.B. im Video vom Niconj2


 
Bin scheinbar zu blöd das zu erkennen. 
Bzw. ziehe ich hoch und drücke dann schon direkt nach vorne. Das Hinterrad hochziehen fehlt bei mir irgendwie.
Ich denke ein Video von meinen kläglichen Versuchen könnte am meißten Aufschluß über meine Fehler liefern.
Würde sich jemand bereit erklären mein Video zu analysieren?


----------



## R.C. (12. September 2013)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Bin scheinbar zu blöd das zu erkennen.



Hat weniger mit 'Bloed' als mit 'ungeuebt' zu tun.

Vielleicht hilft das Bild (ich werd's nie verstehen, warum die Leute nicht von Links nach Rechts photographieren, also der ueblichen 'Leserichtung' im Westen):
Zuerst nach vorne 'werfen', zum schwungholen
Dann nach hinten, um das Vorderrad hochzuziehen
Wenn das Vorderrad hoch genug ist, das Hinterrad hochziehen
Und das Rad unter einem durchschieben und waagrecht ausrichten (das ist eine Bewegung)
Danach dann das Hinterrad leicht absenken (fehlt hier)





Uebrigens landet man mit dem Hinterrad zuerst, nicht mit beiden gleichzeitig, das ist am Bild falsch.


----------



## Hike_O (12. September 2013)

Die Sequenz ist sehr gut, nur kann ich mich selbst nicht damit vergleichen, da ich mich ja nicht selbst sehe beim fahren. 

Fahrtechnik Training gibt es in meiner Umgebung leider auch nicht, sonst würde ich euch hier nicht mit meinen Fragen löchern.

Mit dem Hinterrad zuerst landen? Argh, wenn dann geht das VR bei mir zuerst runter...

Ich glaube um ein aktuelles Video komme ich nicht herum um den Fehlern auf die Schliche zu kommen.

P.S.: Bei der Zeit die ich benötige, ist Dummheit wohl nicht mehr auszuschließen...


----------



## R.C. (12. September 2013)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Ich glaube um ein aktuelles Video komme ich nicht herum um den Fehlern auf die Schliche zu kommen.



Auf jeden Fall, du wirst gar nicht glauben, wie sehr die Wirklichkeit und die Vorstellung von dem, was man gerade macht, manchmal voneinander abweichen!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (12. September 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Uebrigens landet man mit dem Hinterrad zuerst, nicht mit beiden gleichzeitig, das ist am Bild falsch.


Was ist daran falsch? Anders gefragt, worin soll der Vorteil der Hinterrad-zuerst Version bestehen? (Trial, Trail)


----------



## R.C. (12. September 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Was ist daran falsch? Anders gefragt, worin soll der Vorteil der Hinterrad-zuerst Version bestehen?



Dass der Aufprall (zuerst) mit den Beinen abgefangen wird. Wenn die Landung schraeg ist, ist es was anderes. 

Schlimmtenfalls schlaegst du mit dem Kopf am Vorbau/Lenker auf, weil du mit den Armen schlicht nicht genug Energie abbauen kannst. Oder du landest mit dem Gewicht zu weit vorne und machst einen Abgang ueber den Lenker.

Natuerlich kannst du auch absichtlich auf der Front landen, wenn du direkt in einen Nose Manual springst z.B., aber i.A. sollte man immer mit dem Hinterrad zuerst landen.


----------



## Hike_O (12. September 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall, du wirst gar nicht glauben, wie sehr die Wirklichkeit und die Vorstellung von dem, was man gerade macht, manchmal voneinander abweichen!


 
Oh doch, diesen Unterschied zwischen Wahrnehmung und Realität kenne ich noch vom Skaten und Snowboarden. Da fühlt sich auch immer alles viel krasser an, als es dann auf Video aussieht. 

Aber hauptsache man selbst hat Spaß, egal wie blöd man dabei gerade aussieht. 

Bin jetzt schon gespannt auf euer vernichtendes Feedback zum Video.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (12. September 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Dass der Aufprall (zuerst) mit den Beinen abgefangen wird. Wenn die Landung schraeg ist, ist es was anderes.
> 
> Schlimmtenfalls schlaegst du mit dem Kopf am Vorbau/Lenker auf, weil du mit den Armen schlicht nicht genug Energie abbauen kannst. Oder du landest mit dem Gewicht zu weit vorne und machst einen Abgang ueber den Lenker.
> 
> Natuerlich kannst du auch absichtlich auf der Front landen, wenn du direkt in einen Nose Manual springst z.B., aber i.A. sollte man immer mit dem Hinterrad zuerst landen.


Insgesamt ist das eine sehr komische Bewegungsvorstellung der Abläufe beim Bunny Hop...

Ob man nun mit dem Hinterrad, Vorderrad oder mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig landet kann man selbst entscheiden, da gibt es kein richtig oder falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (12. September 2013)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Ob man nun mit dem Hinterrad, Vorderrad oder mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig landet kann man selbst entscheiden, da gibt es kein richtig oder falsch.



Wenn man keinen Grund hat, mit etwas anderem als dem Hinterrad zuerst zu landen - und den hat man nicht, wenn man Bunnyhops im Flachen uebt - dann sollte man auch mit dem Hinterrad zuerst landen.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (12. September 2013)

Und ich seh keinen Grund, warum man zuerst mit dem Hinterrad landen sollte.
Ist doch besser wenn man auch im Flachen variieren kann, wie man landet. Dann kennt man die nötigen Impulse und kriegt es dann auch im Gelände dementsprechend koordiniert.


----------



## Hike_O (12. September 2013)

Das Argument mit dem Einfedern bei der Landung finde ich schon schlüssig.
Aber von einer entsprechend bewußten Ausführung kann zumindest bei mir logischerweise noch lange nicht die Rede sein.
Letztendlich ist es wohl oftmals nicht unbedingt entscheidend, aber man kann wohl mal davon profitieren, wenn man das so drauf hat.

Oder?


----------



## R.C. (12. September 2013)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Das Argument mit dem Einfedern bei der Landung finde ich schon schlüssig.
> Aber von einer entsprechend bewußten Ausführung kann zumindest bei mir logischerweise noch lange nicht die Rede sein.
> Letztendlich ist es wohl oftmals nicht unbedingt entscheidend, aber man kann wohl mal davon profitieren, wenn man das so drauf hat.



Richtig. Oder anders gesagt: man sollte es gleich richtig (oder zumindest nciht absichtlich falsch) ueben, auch wenn man nie auf eine solche Hoehe kommt, dass es tatsaechlich einen spuerbaren Unterschied machen wuerde. 

'Landen' hat auch nichts mit einem Bunnyhop direkt zu tun, ob man jetzt nach einem Sprung ueber eine Schanze, einem Bunnyhop oder nach einem Drop landet ist egal. Wichtig ist nur der Untergrund, ist er eben oder geht es gar bergauf, dann muss man mit dem Hinterrad zuerst landen, geht es bergab dann mit beiden gleichzeitig bis zu nur auf dem Vorderrad (je nachdem). Wird natuerlich umso wichtiger, je hoeher man 'runterfaellt'.


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. September 2013)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Ob man nun mit dem Hinterrad, *Vorderrad* oder mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig landet kann man selbst entscheiden, da gibt es kein richtig oder falsch.



Also gerade das VR würde ich nicht zuerst aufsetzen wollen. Ist mir ab und an passiert beim Üben und das ist schon ganz schön anstrengend für die Handgelenke und wenn man mit großer Wucht aufkommt, auch schwer auf dem Rad zu bleiben.

Lieber mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig landen oder, und so wird es wohl im Trial eher gemacht, mit dem HR. Hier hat es aber für mich den Anschein, dass es um größere Höhen (Drops etc.) geht, wo das Aufkommen auf dem HR noch zusätzlichen Federweg bietet bzw. den Schwung des Hinterteils Richtung HR abfängt, da das VR einen dann ja nach vorn zieht; _actio et reactio_ sozusagen.

Es hängt wohl auch ein wenig von der Geo des Rades ab. Mit dem MTB ist es für mich leichter, auf beiden Rädern zu landen, mit dem Trialbike kommt es vermehrt dazu, dass ich auf dem HR lande.

Nico.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. September 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Lieber mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig landen oder, und so wird es wohl im Trial eher gemacht, mit dem HR. Hier hat es aber für mich den Anschein, dass es um größere Höhen (Drops etc.) geht, wo das Aufkommen auf dem HR noch zusätzlichen Federweg bietet bzw. den Schwung des Hinterteils Richtung HR abfängt, da das VR einen dann ja nach vorn zieht; _actio et reactio_ sozusagen.


Beim Trial mit den großen Höhen kommt es wohl darauf an, die Landung zeitlich zu entzerren (-> geringere Kräfte). Beim Biken auf dem Trail hat man Geschwindigkeit und sollte anschließend sicher kontrolliert weiter fahren können. Da scheint mir die Landung auf beiden Rädern zugleich wesentlich hilfreicher zu sein.


----------



## R.C. (13. September 2013)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Beim Trial mit den großen Höhen kommt es wohl darauf an, die Landung zeitlich zu entzerren (-> geringere Kräfte). Beim Biken auf dem Trail hat man Geschwindigkeit und sollte anschließend sicher kontrolliert weiter fahren können. Da scheint mir die Landung auf beiden Rädern zugleich wesentlich hilfreicher zu sein.



Die Landung auf dem Hinterreifen kommt aus dem BMX (wie der Bunnyhop), da faehrt man auch kontrolliert weiter . 'Hinterrad zuerst' heisst nicht, dass das vordere 1/2m in der Luft ist, der Unterschied sind vielleicht 10cm (ebenso beim landen am Vorderrad, abhaengig von der Hoehe). Trial ist da ein schlechtes Beispiel, da (ausser Street) ja viel statischer deswegen ist da das landen am Hinterrad auch deutlicher (bzw. landet man 'in' Backwheelhops).

Wie schon gesagt haengt es nur von der Steigung des Untergrundes ab wie man landet, je hoeher man 'faellt' und je steiler die Landung (steil bergab am Hinterrad zu landen ist auch nicht allzu gut , desto wichtiger wird es.

Was glaubt ihr, wie das da etwa ausgegangen waere, wenn er am Vorderrad gelandet waere 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/38561302"]This Is United: Geoff Slattery Full Video Part HD on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Oldie-Paul (13. September 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt haengt es nur von der Steigung des Untergrundes ab wie man landet, je hoeher man 'faellt' und je steiler die Landung (steil bergab am Hinterrad zu landen ist auch nicht allzu gut , desto wichtiger wird es.


Danke. Das Video ist eine sehr gute Visualisierung der Aussagen. So bekommt man eine Vorstellung warum wann wie.


----------



## Matthias989 (15. September 2013)

Hey Leute,
ich klinke mich jetzt einfach mal hier ein, weil ich keinen extra fred eröffnen will.

Bin auch am Bunny Hop üben und könnte ein paar Tips gebrauchen was ich noch verbessern kann.

Bekomm ihn so einigermaßen hin, nur die Höhe reicht mir noch nicht aus  und in schwierigerem Gelände klappt das vom Timing her überhaupt nicht,  so dass ich immer mit dem Hinterrad oben auf dem Hindernis lande.

Hier mal ein kleines Video beim Üben vor der Haustür:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (15. September 2013)

Schönes privates Video.


----------



## Matthias989 (15. September 2013)

Hoppla =)
Lade zu selten Videos ins Netz um mich da genau auszukennen.

Habs geändert, müsste also funktionieren.

Danke für den Hinweis ;-)


----------



## mpirklbauer (15. September 2013)

Geh mit dem Oberkörper noch weiter nach hinten beim Hochziehen.
Dann geht das Vorderrad höher und dann schön das Hinterrad nachziehen.


----------



## Matthias989 (15. September 2013)

OK,
klingt einfach,
aber ich bekomms irgendwie nicht so richtig umgesetzt.
Hau mir dann eher den Sattel an der A**** anstatt höher zu Springen.

Ist meine Abstoßbewegung ok? oder müsste ich mich noch mehr nach vorne werfen?

Habe irgendwie das Gefühl nicht richtig abzuspringen, sondern mehr als würde ich das Vorderrad hochziehen und dann das Hinterrad nachziehen.

Aber nicht so als würde ich mich wie bei nem Sprung vom Boden abdrücken.
Mir fehlt der Schwung nach oben.

Hoffe es versteht einer was ich meine ;-)


----------



## mpirklbauer (16. September 2013)

Ich habe bei mir fest gestellt, dass mich nicht die Sprungkraft in der Höhe begrenzt, sondern wie weit das Vorderrad am Anfang hoch gezogen wird.

Am besten geht es bei mir, wenn beim Hochziehen das Gefühl aufkommt, ich würde rückwärts umfallen.

Man braucht einfach ein wenig um da dir Angst zu verlieren.

Die Sprungkraft spielt erst bei größeren Höhen, ab 80 cm, eine Rolle.

Nein, so hoch komme ich noch nicht.
Aktuelle hänge ich bei 50 cm.


----------



## Hike_O (16. September 2013)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Am besten geht es bei mir, wenn beim Hochziehen das Gefühl aufkommt, ich würde rückwärts umfallen.


 
Danke für den wichtigen Hinweis.
Somit weiß ich, dass ich noch weit vom Ziel entfernt bin. 
Habe ebenfalls das Problem, dass wenn das VR so hoch kommt wie es wohl soll, ich nicht mehr den Impuls nach vorne hinbekomme.

(Video folgt, habe ich zeitlich nur noch nicht auf die Reihe bekommen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (16. September 2013)

Matthias989 schrieb:


> Ist meine Abstoßbewegung ok? oder müsste ich mich noch mehr nach vorne werfen?
> 
> Habe irgendwie das Gefühl nicht richtig abzuspringen, sondern mehr als würde ich das Vorderrad hochziehen und dann das Hinterrad nachziehen.
> 
> ...



Nein, bei der Hoehe ziehst du das Hinterrad 'nur' hoch, abspringen musst du erst, wenn du hoeher kommen willst, als du das Vorderrad bekommst.

Bei dir passt das Timing nicht bzw. du ziehst das Hinterrad nicht hoch genug, das Vorderrad passt. Bei 0:12 muesste das Rad schon wieder waagrecht sein, bei ist aber das Hinterrad noch zu niedrig. Also entweder das Hinterrad schneller hochziehen oder etwas frueher abspringen, falls sich dann noch alles ausgeht.


----------



## Matthias989 (16. September 2013)

Sehe auch die Schwierigkeit da drin, dass wenn ich mich weiter zurücklege keine schwung mehr nach vorne bringen kann.

Dann werde ich wohl noch viel mehr üben müssen.

Probier jetzt erstmal früher das Hinterrad hochzubekommen, um dann sauberer springen zu können.
Wenn dass souverän klappt lehne ich mich weiter nach hinten =)

Danke für die Tips!


----------



## Harry. (19. September 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Hat weniger mit 'Bloed' als mit 'ungeuebt' zu tun.
> 
> Vielleicht hilft das Bild (ich werd's nie verstehen, warum die Leute nicht von Links nach Rechts photographieren, also der ueblichen 'Leserichtung' im Westen):


----------



## Marc B (1. Februar 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> @Marc B: Wo bleibt deine angekündigte Sequenz/SlowMotion? Da könnte man dann z.B. Scotchbonnet's Video gut mit vergleichen.



Sorry, hatte nicht mehr daran gedacht, hier nun ein aktuelleres Foto aus meiner How-To-Sequenz dazu  Was ich wichtig finde: Bei verschiedenen Fahrern (sogar bei den Profis) gibt es auch individuelle Fahrstile, beim Bunny Hop zB merkt man sehr wenn der Fahrer einen Trial-Background hat. Schaut man sich die Literatur etc. dazu an, wird man sehen: Manche sagen, das VR soll zuerst aufkommen bei der Landung, andere empfehlen wieder was anderes. Sprich: Am besten man bietet verschiedene Optionen an, die man dann situationsabhänig anwenden kann 







Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (1. Februar 2014)

Warum zitierst du einen Beitrag von mir, der über ein halbes Jahr her ist???


----------



## Marc B (1. Februar 2014)

Weil Du nach der Sequenz gefragt hattest und ich sie erst vor Kurzem fotografiert habe, aber meiner Ankündigung dennoch folgen wollte


----------



## Deleted 244202 (1. Februar 2014)

Ich seh da weder eine Sequenz, noch etwas, das man ansatzweise mit Scotchbonnet`s Video vergleichen kann. Zumal das nach über 7 Monaten eh nicht mehr interessiert.
Aber hauptsache du promotest dich selbst hier...


----------



## Marc B (1. Februar 2014)

Die Sequenz ist auf meiner Webseite, die kann ich hier nicht verlinken, ist aber leicht zu finden. Da Du damals geschrieben hast, ich würde den Bunny Hop falsch vormachen und falsch lehren, war es mir ein Anliegen eine passende Sequenz nachzuliefern und in der Off-Season war mal Zeit dafür (habe selber keine Kamera, die das kann). Als verjährt habe ich die Sache nicht gesehen, doch man braucht auch einen guten Fotografen dafür


----------



## Deleted 244202 (1. Februar 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Die Sequenz ist auf meiner Webseite, die kann ich hier nicht verlinken, ist aber leicht zu finden.


Sags doch ehrlich heraus wie Stefan Raab: Das ist keine Schleichwerbung, das ist Werbung!

Ansonsten sieh doch endlich ein, dass du damals aus dem Forenteam ausgeschieden bist und hier keine redaktionellen Aufgaben mehr hast! Zumal du eine "Konkurrenzseite" (ohne eigenen Kontent) betreibst. Ist ja auch zufällig ganz "leicht zu finden", braucht man nur in deine Signatur gucken 
Dass man dich hier noch nicht gebannt hat ist mir ein Rätsel. Liegt höchstens daran, dass du immer ganz "unschuldig" tust und ganz besonders das Fahrtechnikforum hier auch nie für eigene Werbezwecke missbrauchen würdest...


----------



## SofusCorn (1. Februar 2014)

Kindergarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (1. Februar 2014)

Kindergarten passt  Alles kalter Kaffee und ewig her  Ich bin seit 2001 hier im Forum Mitglied und war auch schon immer sehr aktiv mit Beiträgen, das hat sich nicht geändert. Mir geben übrigens andere Mitleser hier positive Feedbacks wegen hilfreichen Tipps. Whatever, ich will hier nicht Off-Topic rumschreibseln, das interessiert niemanden. Ich habe die Sequenz auch hier hochgeladen:


----------



## JoeArschtreter (2. Februar 2014)

Hey Mark ich will dein fahrerisches Können mit diesem Post in keinster Weise in Frage stellen aber mMn ist die Phase nachdem man die Hüfte zum Lenker gebracht hat in der man das Radl mit den Armen hochreißt und nach vorne drückt während man gleichzeitig die Knie beugt um das Radl nicht am hochkommen zu hindern wesentlich für einen explosiven, hohen und weiten Bunny Hop. Ich gehe allerdings, der Höhe und Weite deines Bunny Hops nach zu schließen, davon aus dass du das eh gemacht hast aber deine bildliche Dokumentation eine Lücke aufweist. Daher ergänze ich das jetzt mit diesem Post um die vielleicht aufgeworfene Frage zu klären wie man eine deutlich gekrümmte Flugkurve erzielt falls ein Neuling erst bei der letzten Seite dieses Threads einsteigt. Ich fahre übrigens mit Flats und verkeile während der genannten Phase meine Füße so zwischen den Pedalen dass ich das Radl mit den Beinen aktiv nach oben ziehen kann das sorgt für das letzte Quäntchen an Höhe...

EDit: Ich finde deine Engagement übrigens cool aber es gibt wohl Leute die kriegen Komplexe wenn einer besser fahren kann als sie selber...


----------



## Deleted 244202 (2. Februar 2014)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Hey Mark ich will dein fahrerisches Können mit diesem Post in keinster Weise in Frage stellen aber mMn ist die Phase nachdem man die Hüfte zum Lenker gebracht hat in der man das Radl mit den Armen hochreißt und nach vorne drückt während man gleichzeitig die Knie beugt um das Radl nicht am hochkommen zu hindern wesentlich für einen explosiven, hohen und weiten Bunny Hop. Ich gehe allerdings, der Höhe und Weite deines Bunny Hops nach zu schließen, davon aus dass du das eh gemacht hast aber deine bildliche Dokumentation eine Lücke aufweist.


Ich gehe eher davon aus, dass er diese Phase der Bewegung schlicht nicht beherrscht, siehe hier:







JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Ich finde deine Engagement übrigens cool aber es gibt wohl Leute die kriegen Komplexe wenn einer besser fahren kann als sie selber...


Als wär das Leben nicht schon komplex genug


----------



## Marc B (2. Februar 2014)

Hej Joe  Danke für Dein Feedback (das Video ist übrigens zwei Jahre alt, nicht ganz aktuell ). Wie man ja in meinem Profil sieht, bin ich Tourenfahrer und nutze deswegen auch den Tourenfahrer-Bunny Hop, wie Du ihn in der Literatur (Ratgeber-Bücher Fahrtechnik z.B. Mountainbiken im Flow von Florian Weishäupl, bei *Marcus Klausmann* im BLV Buch oder bei Kurt Exenberger in den Tutorials) finden wirst. Wie man an der Höhe auf dem Foto sieht, kommt man damit über Baumstämme super rüber und ist schnell wieder in der Grundposition, um bereit für nächste Manöver zu sein. Die Phase, die Du beschreibst fehlt dabei, da das höher und weiter nicht benötigt wird und man *schnell wieder Bodenkontakt* haben möchte. Ich habe diese Phase früher mit meinem Dirt-Hardtail auch so durchgezogen, doch heute springe ich nur so hoch, wie es die Hindernisse auf dem Trail erfordern, deshalb die Version für Tourenfahrer. Wie gesagt, es gibt nicht *DEN EINEN* richtigen Bunny Hop, sondern verschiedene Varianten und Fahrstile. Ein paar Beispiele:

Bunny Hop beim Touren-Fahren auf dem Trail:






Hoher/weiter Bunny Hop mit der entspr. Phase, auf normalem Trail nicht angebracht:





Ride on,
Marc


----------



## mpirklbauer (2. Februar 2014)

Also ich muss Marc jetzt mal großen Respekt aussprechen.
Finde seinen Einsatz hier bemerkenswert, da darf man auch etwas Eigenwerbung machen.
Mir haben seine Videos sehr geholfen, nicht nur beim Bunnyhob


----------



## Deleted 244202 (3. Februar 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> doch heute springe ich nur so hoch, wie es die Hindernisse auf dem Trail erfordern









3:36min =>


----------



## Frodijak (3. Februar 2014)

…


----------



## Oldie-Paul (3. Februar 2014)

Frodijak schrieb:


> ... oder wo liegt das Problem?


Alpe7-Sysndrom:
Zwanghaftes Einhaken bei Posts von Marc B.: 
Vorwurf der Schleichwerbung und dazu persönliche Diskreditierung.
Beitrag zu Thema: Null.


----------



## SofusCorn (4. Februar 2014)

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen wer begeistert die "person folgen"-Funktion der neuen Forensoftware aufgenommen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (4. Februar 2014)

Ich kapiers auch nicht, beschwert sich über ne Antwort, ganz so als wäre es sein Privatforum und würden keine anderen Leute hier mitlesen.


----------



## mudskipper (5. Februar 2014)

Also, ich habe gestern meine Federgabel abgebaut und dafür ein schönen, leichten Starrgabel an mein street Bike montiert. plötzlich kann ich gerade noch einen Bordsteinkante hoch hoppen, mit Federgabel (und zusätzliches 1,4 Kilo) schaffe ich es auf einen Parkbank ohne Mühe. hat jemanden ähnliche Erfahrungen schon überwunden? Wie?


----------



## Marc B (6. Februar 2014)

Wahrscheinlich machen Dir die Umgewöhnung der flacheren Front und der fehlende Rebound zu schaffen - aber keine  Sorge, so eine Umstellung nimmt etwas Zeit in Anspruch und dann geht das wieder. Aber Du kannst gerne ein Video von Dir beim Bunny Hop mit dem Starrbike hier reinstellen, damit wir Dir noch Feedback & Tipps geben können


----------



## Deleted 244202 (6. Februar 2014)




----------



## Marc B (6. Februar 2014)

Schönes Video  Der Tipp bei Min. 1:20 ist witzig, irgendwie etwas aus dem Kontext


----------



## Deleted 244202 (6. Februar 2014)

mudskipper schrieb:


> Also, ich habe gestern meine Federgabel abgebaut und dafür ein schönen, leichten Starrgabel an mein street Bike montiert. plötzlich kann ich gerade noch einen Bordsteinkante hoch hoppen, mit Federgabel (und zusätzliches 1,4 Kilo) schaffe ich es auf einen Parkbank ohne Mühe. hat jemanden ähnliche Erfahrungen schon überwunden? Wie?


Geht auch mit Starrgabel sehr gut:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (7. Februar 2014)

Witzig, dass der bei uns Standard-Hop genannte Move in dem Video der Bunny Hop ist und unser Bunny Hop dort "the american bunny hop" genannt wird  Sowieso immer wieder interessant verschiedene Tutorials dazu zu sehen


----------



## Deleted 244202 (7. Februar 2014)




----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Februar 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Geht auch mit Starrgabel sehr gut:


Ich finde es geht *gerade* mit Starrgabel sehr gut.


----------



## cassn (9. Februar 2014)

erkenne ich es richtig, dass der Impuls, um das VR nach oben zu bekommen, aus den Beinen kommt?
Ich glaub ich mach den Fehler und ziehe den Lenker hoch.


----------



## Marc B (9. Februar 2014)

cassn schrieb:


> erkenne ich es richtig, dass der Impuls, um das VR nach oben zu bekommen, aus den Beinen kommt?



So ist es  Die Arme übertragen lediglich den Impuls, den Du aus den Beinen per dynamischer nach-oben-hinten Bewegung gestartet hast. Der Umlernprozess wird jetzt nicht ohne sein, dass Gehirn will weiter die Bewegung abrufen, bei der Du aus den Armen reißt. Also übe fleißig und achte darauf, dass Deine Arme gestreckt und gerade dabei sein.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 244202 (9. Februar 2014)




----------



## MikeGa (9. Februar 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> So ist es  Die Arme übertragen lediglich den Impuls, den Du aus den Beinen per dynamischer nach-oben-hinten Bewegung gestartet hast. Der Umlernprozess wird jetzt nicht ohne sein, dass Gehirn will weiter die Bewegung abrufen, bei der Du aus den Armen reißt. Also übe fleißig und achte darauf, dass Deine Arme gestreckt und gerade dabei sein.
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc




Inspiriert durch Deine Anleitung hab ich heute auch ein wenig den "amerikanischen" BunnyHop geübt.
Begonnen ähnlich dem Manual das Vorderrad angehoben, dann erst mal damit klarkommen, das durch ziehen des Lenkers Richtung Bauch das Rad noch mehr steigt .
Nach ein Paar mal ist das Hinterrad brav gefolgt.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (9. Februar 2014)




----------



## Deleted 244202 (9. Februar 2014)




----------



## cassn (9. Februar 2014)

ok Merci.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. Februar 2014)

Ich habe bei den ganzen schönen Videos ein Problem. Es wird fast immer ein BMX oder Dirt-Bike benutzt. Da ist es einfach, den Körperschwerpunkt über die hintere Achse zu schieben und dann das Vorderrad hoch zu ziehen. Bei einem MTB sagen wir mal Richtung Enduro ist das nicht mehr ganz so einfach. Gibt es da ebenso informative Videos?


----------



## Deleted 244202 (9. Februar 2014)




----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. Februar 2014)

Danke Alpe7.
Jetzt habe ich wenigstens eine hohe Motivation, das zu lernen, um zufällige Zwangskicker zu übergehen. Jetzt werde ich mal meinem Bike erzählen, wie hoch andere ihr Vorderrad hochlupfen.


----------



## Marc B (9. Februar 2014)

Ist natürlich auch eine mentale Hürde, deshalb step by step vorgehen  Vllt. auch auf einer Wiese üben anfangs und immer einen Finger an der HR-Bremse haben! Dann auch VR hoch und HR hoch isoliert voneinander trainieren, bevor man es zusammensetzt. Ihr kennt ja sicher meine alte Stahlkiste, die hatte so kurze Kettenstreben, da ging das so easy - mit meinem Enduro brauchte ich eine Umgewöhnungszeit, es geht aber von der Höhe gut und für meine Zwecke ausreichend:


----------



## Deleted 244202 (9. Februar 2014)




----------



## Marc B (9. Februar 2014)

Sehr schönes Video  Schade, dass ich Latein gewählt habe in der Schule und kein Wort verstehe von Absalon


----------



## Deleted 244202 (9. Februar 2014)

PP


----------



## SofusCorn (10. Februar 2014)

Es gibt auch einen deutschen trialer, der schöne how to videos zu bunny hop, pedal kick usw gemacht hat auf youtube in gut verständlichem englisch (halt deutsch-englisch ). Auch alles mit nem Mountainbike. Sieht echt beeindruckend aus, wie hoch die das Vorderrad kriegen. Ich weiß den Namen nur nicht mehr.
Ich dachte nämlich auch immer "Ach, die fahren ja auch alle mit ihren BMX/trial/dirtbikes. Mitm standard MTB heben die das Rad sicher nicht so hoch". Ja, von wegen...


----------



## Marc B (10. Februar 2014)

Max Schrom  Im Trial-Style:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemsi (10. Februar 2014)

ich muss sagen, ich finde die "Tap" Variante eigentlich viel interessanter als den Bunny Hop- schaut auch schöner aus. Muss ich mal testen...


----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. Februar 2014)




----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Februar 2014)

Und wegen so einem blöden fetten Baumstamm darf Opa jetzt mit einem Traktor Trial lernen!


----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. Februar 2014)

Traktor-Trial gibt es tatsächich! Oder meinst du dein Fully? Da würde ich bei Scheibenbremsen wegen der Bremssattelaufnahme aufpassen. Die sind bei normalen Rahmen nicht auf die Belastung im Trial ausgelegt.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. Februar 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Traktor-Trial gibt es tatsächich! Oder meinst du dein Fully?


Ich weiß, aber ich meine mein Fully. Die paar mickrigen Versuche müssen die Bremsen aushalten.


----------



## Janf85 (10. Februar 2014)

ALso Das Video mit Remy sieht toll aus, leider versteht man kein Wort ...  Hab zwar schon einiges auf englisch gesehen aber selbst da (und auf deutsch sowieso) sind gute videos mit richtigen Fullys zu diesem Thema schwer zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. Februar 2014)

Ja, entweder versteht man bei Remy halt fließend Französisch, oder man schaut sich einfach die Sequenzen an. Die sind ja multilingual, sozusagen


----------



## SofusCorn (10. Februar 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Max Schrom  Im Trial-Style:



genau der!


----------



## Deleted 244202 (10. Februar 2014)

Ja, Max Schrom hat es auch echt super drauf die verschiednen Bunny Hop Techniken zu erklären.


----------



## cassn (10. Februar 2014)

in einigen Vids sah es aber wider so aus, als würden die aus den Armen hoch ziehen.
Je mehr man schaut, um so verwirrender wird es wieder. Dabei schaut alles so easy aus.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. Februar 2014)

cassn schrieb:


> Dabei schaut alles so easy aus.


Ich denke das liegt am jeweiligen Trainingszustand. Je öfter man eine Bewegung ausführt, umso ökonomischer führt man sie aus, was dann von außen als "so easy" wahrgenommen wird.


----------



## HTWolfi (11. Februar 2014)

Respekt, alle Threads gekapert.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. Februar 2014)

Pssst


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. Februar 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Je öfter man eine Bewegung ausführt, umso ökonomischer führt man sie aus, was dann von außen als "so easy" wahrgenommen wird.


Und nicht benötigte Muskulatur wird immer lockerer. Das merkt dann auch der Kopf.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (11. Februar 2014)

Zudem traut man sich durch die regelmäßige Wiederholung einfach mehr zu.
Gerade der Bunny Hop ist ein "do or die"-Trick. Wenn man auf einen höheren Baum zu hält muss man den Bunny dann auch beherzt durchziehen. Sonst machts aua


----------



## Marc B (11. Februar 2014)

Deshalb ja beim Steigern lose Hindernisse nehmen oder ein Plateau  Man kann sich so ein Ding wie beim Hochsprung basteln oder auch Schuhkartons stapeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeGa (11. Februar 2014)

Nagelbretter für den besonderen Kick 
Karton ist ne gute Idee, gibt Feedback und macht nix kaputt


----------



## Kevin89 (24. Februar 2014)

Nabend...

habe mich mal beim Üben gefilmt...gegen die Sonne  Das Hindernis ist ein etwa 25cm hoher, gebogener Ast ( gibt nach wenn man sich vertan hat und raschelt durch das trockene Laub am einen Ende, wenn man ihn Touchiert ) 






Sind natürlich nur Anfänge also nicht zu sehr niedermachen, bitte 

Kann man das schon als Bunnyhops bezeichnen ?  Ich finde es neigt noch eher zum Schweinehop, weil mir das Dynamische noch fehlt aber immerhin klappt es schon ganz gut das Vorderrad hochzuziehen und erst dann das Heck hinterher zu holen.

Gefühlt klappt es, seit dem ich die Platform-Pedale hab viel besser als mit diesen billigen Standard dingern


Gruß


----------



## Marc B (25. Februar 2014)

Kevin89 schrieb:


> Kann man das schon als Bunnyhops bezeichnen ?  Ich finde es neigt noch eher zum Schweinehop, weil mir das Dynamische noch fehlt aber immerhin klappt es schon ganz gut das Vorderrad hochzuziehen und erst dann das Heck hinterher zu holen.



Ich würde erst mal noch beide Bewegungen, die man zum VR- und HR-Anlupfen braucht jeweils *isoliert trainieren* und dann verknüpfen, weil aktuell wie Du schon schreibst noch eine starke Tendenz zum Reißer-Hop besteht, sprich Du gehst mit dem Körper tief und reißt dann beide Räder gleichzeitig hoch. Dein Gehirn hat sich an diese Bewegung gewöhnt und ruft sie dann auch favorisiert ab, weil es ja ganz gut klappt, was aber leider das Erlernen Bunny Hop Bewegung mit *vorne zuerst* und dann hinten erschwert. Also erst wie beim Manual oder VR über Hindernisse lupfen, die entsprechende Bewegung trainieren, dann den Impuls für das Hinterrad isoliert üben und das Ganze dann verknüpfen - für das Timing braucht man Übung und Geduld - vor allem das Abschalten der einstudierten Standard-Hop-Bewegung ist wichtig.

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Kevin89 (25. Februar 2014)

danke, dann werde ich so tun !


----------



## Kevin89 (25. Februar 2014)

Direkt noch eine Frage:

Wenn ich separat das Heck hochziehe, muss der Körper dabei hauptsächlich nach vorne oder auch eher nach vorne/oben?


----------



## radiKarl (25. Februar 2014)

Aloha,
nachdem ich schon länger am Bunny Hop "feile", aber nicht so recht voran komme, möchte ich euch um euere Tipps bitten

Es ist weniger die fehlende Höhe die mich stört, sondern die Tatsache das ich nur auf der Stelle rumhoppel. Den vierten Versuch habe ich abgebrochen weil ich mein Gewicht nicht über den Lenker bringe und sonst nach hinten umkippen würde. Könnt ihr mir sagen ob ich grundsätzlich etwas falsch mache oder der Fehler mehr im Detail liegt.

Ich danke euch schonmal


----------



## jammerlappen (25. Februar 2014)

Ich fühl mich da ähnlich. Am Wochenende hab ich den Tipp bekommen, mal bewußt ohne Hinterradbremseinsatz und nur mit Hüfte nach vorne das Rad zu kontrollieren. Hat bei den ersten Versuchen aber noch nciht den durchschlagenden Erfolg gebracht.


----------



## scratch_a (26. Februar 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ich würde erst mal noch beide Bewegungen, die man zum VR- und HR-Anlupfen braucht jeweils *isoliert trainieren* und dann verknüpfen, weil aktuell wie Du schon schreibst noch eine starke Tendenz zum Reißer-Hop besteht, sprich Du gehst mit dem Körper tief und reißt dann beide Räder gleichzeitig hoch. Dein Gehirn hat sich an diese Bewegung gewöhnt und ruft sie dann auch favorisiert ab, weil es ja ganz gut klappt, was aber leider das Erlernen Bunny Hop Bewegung mit *vorne zuerst* und dann hinten erschwert. Also erst wie beim Manual oder VR über Hindernisse lupfen, die entsprechende Bewegung trainieren, dann den Impuls für das Hinterrad isoliert üben und das Ganze dann verknüpfen - für das Timing braucht man Übung und Geduld - vor allem das Abschalten der einstudierten Standard-Hop-Bewegung ist wichtig.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Marc



Wie man den ersten Teil isoliert trainiert, kann ich mir ja vorstellen (also VR hochziehen, sprich Manual üben). Aber wie übt man den 2. Teil des BH isoliert?


----------



## Marc B (26. Februar 2014)

@kevin: Ja, nach vorne/oben 

@radiKarl: Ich würde Dir raten mit einem losen Hindernis zu üben und mehr Erholungspausen zwischen den Versuchen machen. Bei manchen Versuchen bist Du extrem langsam in der Anfahrt, Du solltest zwar nicht schnell anfahren, aber einen Ticken mehr Speed kann ich empfehlen, damit die Sache stabiler wird und Du schon mal das Timing mit Hindernis üben kannst.

Hier ein paar visuelle Eindrücke, auch wenn ich die Erklärung teilweise etwas seltsam finde:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (26. Februar 2014)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Wie man den ersten Teil isoliert trainiert, kann ich mir ja vorstellen (also VR hochziehen, sprich Manual üben). Aber wie übt man den 2. Teil des BH isoliert?



Erst mit dem Körper tief gehen, die Fußspitzen nach unten und dann dynamisch nach vorne-oben schellen - damit kommt das HR leicht hoch. Praxis-relevant ist es auch, wenn Du aus einer leicht nach hinten gelehnten Haltung startest, weil das ja dann im Bunny Hop die Position ist, in der Du dich befindest, wenn das VR oben ist


----------



## lekanteto (26. Februar 2014)

radiKarl schrieb:


> nachdem ich schon länger am Bunny Hop "feile", aber nicht so recht voran komme, möchte ich euch um euere Tipps bitten


Hier mal meine Laien-Meinung:
Ich würde den Sattel weiter runter machen. 

So kannst du beim Absprung die Knie mehr beugen und mehr Schwung holen.

Nachdem du mit mehr oder weniger geradem Körper und gehobenem VR da stehst, fehlt das Hinterherziehen/Hochziehen des Fahrrads. Auf deinem Video sieht es so aus, als ob du den Lenker runter drücken würdest. Du solltest ihn aber nach vorne/oben ziehen und gleichzeitig die Knie beugen, damit das HR hochkommen kann.

So könnte das aussehen (das bin nicht ich):


----------



## radiKarl (26. Februar 2014)

Danke für euere Antworten!!!!

Ich habe zwei Versuche extra langsam gemacht. Ich wollte damit zeigen, dass ich schon vom Boden abhebe, aber nicht nach
vorne sondern nur nach oben springe. Der Sattel geht nicht weiter rein, ich habe keine längere Reibahle gefunden (anders Thema).

Damit ich euch richtig Verstanden habe:

1. Arme und Beine beugen zentral über dem Rad
2. Körper nach oben bewegen, dabei Arme und Beine strecken
3. Vorderrad hebt ab, Arme und Beine gestreckt
4. Vorderrad am höchsten Punkt Hüfte Richtung Lenker
5. Hinterrad hebt ab, Arme und Beine zum Körper ziehen
6. Höchster Punkt
7. Arme und Beine strecken 
8. Zur Landung ansetzten

Wann kommt der Punkt an dem ich mein Rad unter mir durchschiebe?


----------



## radiKarl (26. Februar 2014)

Danke für euere Antworten!!!!

Ich habe zwei Versuche extra langsam gemacht. Ich wollte damit zeigen, dass ich schon vom Boden abhebe, aber nicht nach
vorne sondern nur nach oben springe. Der Sattel geht nicht weiter rein, ich habe keine längere Reibahle gefunden (anders Thema).

Damit ich euch richtig Verstanden habe:

1. Arme und Beine beugen zentral über dem Rad
2. Körper nach oben bewegen, dabei Arme und Beine strecken
3. Vorderrad hebt ab, Arme und Beine gestreckt
4. Vorderrad am höchsten Punkt Hüfte Richtung Lenker
5. Hinterrad hebt ab, Arme und Beine zum Körper ziehen
6. Höchster Punkt
7. Arme und Beine strecken 
8. Zur Landung ansetzten

Wann kommt der Punkt an dem ich mein Rad unter mir durchschiebe?


----------



## radiKarl (26. Februar 2014)

Entschuldigt den doppelten Eintrag


----------



## SofusCorn (26. Februar 2014)

radiKarl schrieb:


> 1. Arme und Beine beugen zentral über dem Rad (nicht unbedingt zentral
> 2. Körper nach oben bewegen, dabei Arme und Beine strecken



1. eher nach vorne unten gehen. Um so tiefer, um so mehr Schwung kannst du holen.
2. nicht nur nach oben, sondern nach oben+hinten. Du willst ja deinen Schwerpunkt nach hinten+oben schmeißen und dein Vorderrad dabei mitreißen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (26. Februar 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Erst mit dem Körper tief gehen, die Fußspitzen nach unten und dann dynamisch nach vorne-oben schellen - damit kommt das HR leicht hoch. Praxis-relevant ist es auch, wenn Du aus einer leicht nach hinten gelehnten Haltung startest, weil das ja dann im Bunny Hop die Position ist, in der Du dich befindest, wenn das VR oben ist



Danke dir, war mir so nicht bewusst!

Aber ich habe heute eh gemerkt, dass ich erst mal das VR richtig hochbringen muss.
Ohne in die Pedale zu treten bringe ich das VR nicht ansatzweise hoch genug. Mir kommt es so vor, als wäre da ein Bleiklumpen unten dran. Bin gerade deswegen ein wenig frustriert


----------



## Kevin89 (26. Februar 2014)

@scratch_a :

das Problem hatte ich anfangs auch...einfach mal ganz bewusst das ganze Gewicht und vor allem den Hintern soweit nach hinten werfen wie es geht. Am besten dann aber schon mal darauf einstellen notfalls nach hinten abzuspringen.


----------



## Marc B (26. Februar 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> 1. eher nach vorne unten gehen. Um so tiefer, um so mehr Schwung kannst du holen.



Wenn man den Sattel tief abgesenkt hat, ist es m.E. besser *zentral* tief zu gehen, da die Bewegung ja aus den Beinen kommt und der Lenker lastenfrei bleiben sollte. Weil wenn man sich beim tiefgehen zu sehr nach vorne lehnt, hat man Gewicht/Druck auf den Armen und ist dann in der Bewegung nach oben-hinten etwas weniger dynamisch, weil es ja eine Art "Liegestütz" ist - ist nur meine persönliche Erfahrung, dass es da besser ist zentral tiefzugehen um dann dynamischer nach oben-hinten zu schellen 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## scratch_a (26. Februar 2014)

Kevin89 schrieb:


> @scratch_a :
> 
> das Problem hatte ich anfangs auch...einfach mal ganz bewusst das ganze Gewicht und vor allem den Hintern soweit nach hinten werfen wie es geht. Am besten dann aber schon mal darauf einstellen notfalls nach hinten abzuspringen.



Danke für den Hinweis.
Nach hinten abzuspringen ist nicht so tragisch, habe ich beim Wheelie-üben schon öfters machen müssen


----------



## lekanteto (27. Februar 2014)

radiKarl schrieb:


> 1. Arme und Beine beugen zentral über dem Rad
> 2. Körper nach oben bewegen, dabei Arme und Beine strecken
> 3. Vorderrad hebt ab, Arme und Beine gestreckt
> 4. Vorderrad am höchsten Punkt Hüfte Richtung Lenker
> 5. Hinterrad hebt ab, Arme und Beine zum Körper ziehen


Meiner Meinung nach bewegt man als Schritt 5 die Arme nicht zum Körper sondern mehr nach vorne/oben. Dadurch und durchs Anziehen der Füße kommt das Rad hinten höher.
Schau dir an, wo die Hände in dem von mir weiter oben geposteten Bild in dieser Phase sind.


radiKarl schrieb:


> 6. Höchster Punkt
> 7. Arme und Beine strecken
> 8. Zur Landung ansetzten
> 
> Wann kommt der Punkt an dem ich mein Rad unter mir durchschiebe?


----------



## Kevin89 (27. Februar 2014)

So...gerade nochmal ne Stunde nur den Hop gelernt  ganz schön anstrengend!

Mir hilft es ganz gut, wenn ich mich darauf konzentriere das zu erst wirklich nur das Vorderrad  hoch kommt und dann das Heck nachgezogen wird auch wenn das Heck nur 10- oder 20cm hoch kommt.
 Interessant ist es aber, wie hoch man wirklich kommt, wenn man sich mal zum "Schwung holen" mit der Brust fast bis auf den Lenker legt ...um das Dauerhaft zu machen bin ich allerdings noch zu unsicher und ich wollte nicht jedesmal die Waden an den Plattformen zerschnibbeln.

Nur das richtige Timing an gegebenen Hindernissen zu üben finde ich recht schwer, da verfallen ich gerne noch extrem zum Schweinehop

Vielleicht hilft euch das ja auch...ein Video gibt es heute leider nicht 

Nun erstmal Pause mit 2 Blasen an jeder Hand und morgen garantiert Muskelkater in den Unterarmen

Gruß


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. Februar 2014)

Kevin89 schrieb:


> Interessant ist es aber, wie hoch man wirklich kommt, wenn man sich mal zum "Schwung holen" mit der Brust fast bis auf den Lenker legt .


Wenn man´s kann, ja. z.B.: hier


----------



## Marc B (27. Februar 2014)

Der in dem Video geht schön zentral tief und macht keine "Liegestütze" auf dem Lenker, sein Rad hat aber auch eine sehr hohe Front


----------



## scratch_a (27. Februar 2014)

Ich hab vorher auch eine gute Stunde "geübt".
Zuerst hatte ich wieder das Problem, dass ich das VR kaum hoch bekam. Irgendwann brachte ich es wirklich so hoch, dass ich hinten runter gefallen bin.

Folgendes ist mir dabei aufgefallen: Zuerst war ich immer zu langsam. Da musste ich mich zu stark auf das Gleichgewicht zu halten konzentrieren. Also ein, zwei Gänge hochgeschalten und etwas mehr Geschwindigkeit aufgenommen. Was auch noch entscheidend war ist, dass ich zu sehr in der Grundposition verharrt bin. Das ist bei mir irgendwie so stark eingeprägt, dass ich das Gewicht auf beiden Rädern verteile. Hab dann mal meinen schwächeren Fuß nach vorne genommen und dabei dann das Gewicht auf meinen stärkeren, hinteren Fuß verlagert, als ich den Lenker hochgezogen habe. Da bin ich dann das erste mal so hoch gekommen, dass ich hinten runter gefallen bin .
Zumindest soweit habe ich es dann immer öfters geschafft. Als nächstes werde ich versuchen, dass ich das VR wirklich bei fast jedem Versuch so hoch bringe und die Position etwas länger und stabiler halten kann.

Jetzt bin ich aber erst mal auf morgen und den Muskelkater gespannt


----------



## Marc B (27. Februar 2014)

Puh, eine Stunde ist lang - wichtig sind genug Pausen und, dass man nicht mit der "Brechstange" vorgeht, so wie ich früher manchmal. Film Dich beim VR hochbringen mal, dann können wir Dir noch besser Tipps geben  

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (27. Februar 2014)

Ja, filmen würde bestimmt viel bringen. Muss mir aber zuerst mal eine Kamera zulegen, wo man auch was erkennen kann. Hab nur eine uralte Kamera, wo die Qualität sehr mies ist.

Das Problem mit der Brechstange habe ich manchmal wirklich. Aber wie lange/oft sollte man üben, dass es was bringt und man nicht immer von neu anfängt? Wenn es dann 10 Jahre dauert, bis man was sieht, dann ist es ja auch blöd. Soo jung bin ich ja auch nimmer


----------



## Kevin89 (27. Februar 2014)

Rein vom Gefühl her geht es bei mir immer leichter von der Hand, das zuletzt ausgeführte nochmal zu machen, wenn ich 1-3 Nächte drüber geschlafen hab. Das kann daran liegen, dass ich mich einfach so schlecht rede, dass es mir wieder gut vor kommt ... oder daran, dass ich mir die Bewegungsabläufe abends praktisch zum einschlafen nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lasse bzw die Tutorialvideos im Kopf nochmal abspiel ( Art mentales Training ).

Das m.M.n. wichtigste beim Üben ist aber wie Marc schon sagte reichlich Pausen einzulegen. Es hilft nichts wenn du ab dem 20ten Hop hintereinander keine Kraft mehr hast und es trotzdem versuchst! Das geht nur in die Hose bzw aufs Schienbein. Einfach ein Schluck trinken oder kurz das schöne Wetter genießen und dann kann es weiter gehen 

Ich probier da schon dran rum seit dem ich das Rad habe ( Juli 2013 )  Seit es aufhört zu frieren aber erst richtig intensiv und langsam lässt sich schon was erblicken. Nur nie aufgeben 

Gruß


----------



## SofusCorn (28. Februar 2014)

Für mich sieht das am Videoanfang so aus, als kommt er gar nicht hoch. In der Slowmo seh ich erst wie krass er das Vorderrad hoch kriegt.
Ich glaube, ich übe das Vorderrad hochziehen doch besser anders.


----------



## scratch_a (28. Februar 2014)

Was heißt anders?
Wie hast du bisher geübt und wie willst es ändern?


----------



## JoeArschtreter (28. Februar 2014)

Versucht einmal das VR im stehen hochzubekommen dabei könnt ihr euch den Bewegungsablauf ohne störende Fremdeinflüsse einprägen. Und dabei nicht am Lenker ziehen, es sollte ich sogar eher so anfühlen als würde der Lenker gegen die Hände drücken...


----------



## SofusCorn (28. Februar 2014)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Was heißt anders?
> Wie hast du bisher geübt und wie willst es ändern?



Ich lehne mich momentan mehr nach vorne unten und schmeiß/kipp mich dann nach hinten/oben. Dabei drück ich noch ziemlich viel mit den Armen ab, um Schwung zu holen. Ich probiers demnächst mal mit zentralerer Haltung + mehr Beinarbeit. Wobei bunnyhop für mich im Moment noch nicht so interessant ist, bei mir steht sowas wie Hinterrad versetzen/endo, trackstand, wheelie weiter oben auf der Will-können-Liste.


----------



## scratch_a (28. Februar 2014)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Versucht einmal das VR im stehen hochzubekommen dabei könnt ihr euch den Bewegungsablauf ohne störende Fremdeinflüsse einprägen. Und dabei nicht am Lenker ziehen, es sollte ich sogar eher so anfühlen als würde der Lenker gegen die Hände drücken...



Aber dann muss ich mich eben stark auf das Gleichgewicht konzentrieren und habe dadurch oft den Lenker nicht gerade, so dass ich asymmetrisch am Lenker ziehe.
Durch welche Kräfte kommt dann das VR hoch, wenn man nicht am Lenker zieht? Stell mir das etwas schwierig vor?



Ecksofa schrieb:


> Ich lehne mich momentan mehr nach vorne unten und schmeiß/kipp mich dann nach hinten/oben. Dabei drück ich noch ziemlich viel mit den Armen ab, um Schwung zu holen. Ich probiers demnächst mal mit zentralerer Haltung + mehr Beinarbeit. Wobei bunnyhop für mich im Moment noch nicht so interessant ist, bei mir steht sowas wie Hinterrad versetzen/endo, trackstand, wheelie weiter oben auf der Will-können-Liste.



Ah ok.
Ja, deine andern genannten Sachen haben bei mir eigentlich auch mehr Priorität. Nur momentan bräuchte man bei uns im Wald sowas wie den BH am häufigsten, da sehr viele Äste und Bäume im Weg rumliegen. 
Ich wechsle bei einer Tour immer wieder die Übungen, je nachdem worauf ich gerade mehr Lust habe und was sich evtl. anbietet. Aber so Grundlegendes wie das VR ohne Pedalkick hoch zu bekommen, wollte ich erstmal in Ruhe im Garten außerhalb einer Tour üben.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. Februar 2014)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Durch welche Kräfte kommt dann das VR hoch, wenn man nicht am Lenker zieht?


Psi?


----------



## JoeArschtreter (28. Februar 2014)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Durch welche Kräfte kommt dann das VR hoch, wenn man nicht am Lenker zieht? Stell mir das etwas schwierig vor?



Durch impulsive Gewichtsverlagerung nach hinten, bei mir kommt fast alles aus den Beinen und der Bewegung der Hüfte nach hinten dann kippt das Radl einfach um aber natürlich nicht ganz. Bevor du hinten runterfällst schieb die Hüfte wieder nach vorn oder zieh die leicht die Bremse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (28. Februar 2014)

Das ist sehr wichtig zu betonen, denn viele Biker/innenn ziehen zu sehr mit den Armen, obwohl die Bewegung wie ich weiter oben hier schon beschrieben habe aus den Beinen kommt. Die Arme übertragen lediglich die Kräfte und sind gestreckt - wie gesagt, am besten man filmt sich mal dabei, dann können wir das analysieren hier. Smartphones und Handys haben ja alle heutzutage passende Kamerafunktionen.

Hier in dem Video ab 1:19 Min. kann man das gut sehen:


----------



## Kevin89 (28. Februar 2014)

Naja das mit den Armen ist etwas komisch formuliert...der Lenker soll entgegen kommen ? 

natürlich "ziehe" ich mit den Armen, sonst könnte ich auch freihändig nen Manual und das ist so nicht möglich. 

 Allerdings benutzt man zum ziehen nicht die Muskulatur der Arme sondern diese dienen nur als Verbindung zwischen Lenker und dem Körper der schlussendlich durch das Wirken der Massenträgheit nach hinten, über den Drehpunkt Hinterrad/Achse das Rad vorne hochkommen lässt


----------



## scratch_a (28. Februar 2014)

Ok, das heißt, wenn man einen tierischen Muskelkater im Brust/Achselbereich vom üben hat, dann hat man es definitiv falsch gemacht?


----------



## Kevin89 (28. Februar 2014)

Glaub ja  

Hab nen ganz leichten in den Unterarmen und nen etwas stärkeren hinten überm Becken  aber heute war sowieso Sauwetter.


----------



## Kevin89 (28. Februar 2014)

oops doppelt


----------



## Kevin89 (1. März 2014)

So....

was sagen die Profis dazu ? Ich finde, dass es schon mehr nach richtigem Bunnyhop aussieht als das erste Video...ist durch die fehlende Routine noch etwas steig und hakelig aber sonst... ?

was zu lachen gibt es auch noch 






gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (1. März 2014)

Ja, schaut gut aus  Weiter so und dran bleiben, das Üben hat sich schon sehr gelohnt


----------



## scratch_a (4. März 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Puh, eine Stunde ist lang - wichtig sind genug Pausen und, dass man nicht mit der "Brechstange" vorgeht, so wie ich früher manchmal. Film Dich beim VR hochbringen mal, dann können wir Dir noch besser Tipps geben
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc



Hi,

hier mal ein kurzes Video von mir.
Das Video hat leider keine besonders tolle Qualität usw., es soll auch wirklich nur meinen aktuellen "Übungsstand" beim VR hochbringen zeigen und bin über Kommentare bzw. Verbesserungsvorschläge natürlich dankbar!

/edit: Video rausgenommen


----------



## Marc B (5. März 2014)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Hi,
> hier mal ein kurzes Video von mir.
> Das Video hat leider keine besonders tolle Qualität usw., es soll auch wirklich nur meinen aktuellen "Übungsstand" beim VR hochbringen zeigen und bin über Kommentare bzw. Verbesserungsvorschläge natürlich dankbar!



Auf Rasen trainieren ist super am Anfang. Nimm Dir für das Tiefgehen ruhig mehr Zeit, das sieht ein bisschen hektisch aus. Was recht deutlich zu sehen ist: Nach einem guten Start ziehst Du dann aus den Armen den Lenker zu Dir, das Vorderrad kommt dadurch unnatürlich hoch und Du bewegst Dich dann nach vorne, um nicht nach hinten zu kippen - keine gute Angewohnheit 

Wichtig ist auch, dass Du Dir nicht die Angewohnheit aneignest, beim Wheelies üben immer sofort nach hinten abzusteigen. Die HR Bremse kann da aushelfen.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## scratch_a (5. März 2014)

Danke.
Ja, das mit den angezogenen Armen ist mir beim zusammenschneiden auch schon aufgefallen . 
Aber das heißt, das VR braucht gar nicht so hoch gezogen werden? Also lieber etwas flacher halten und dafür Arme gestreckt lassen?

Das mit dem nach hinten absteigen kommt evtl. dadurch zustande, dass ich durch das anziehen der Arme zu leicht aus dem Gleichgewicht komme. Da ich ja zuerst das VR so gut wie gar nicht hoch bekommen habe, wollte ich das VR erst überhaupt mal hoch bekommen und hab deswegen nicht auf den Ausgang geachtet. Werde ich aber jetzt in Zukunft besser drauf achten.

Wie würdest du dann weiter vorgehen? VR hochziehen noch weiter üben, so dass die Arme gestreckt bleiben und dann im nächsten Schritt nur das HR hochziehen?


----------



## Marc B (6. März 2014)

Genau, am Anfang kommt es nicht auf die Höhe an, sondern auf die Dynamik und die Technik. Eine schöne Sache, die ich u.a. mit Teilnehmern mache bei Bunny Hop Specials ist es im Stand erst das VR sauber hoch isoliert üben, dann isoliert das HR hoch und dann beides verknüpfen - so hat man schon mal einen kleinen Mini Bunny Hop und man lernt viel über das Timing und die Dynamik. Johannes Fischbach macht das hier sehr schön vor in diesem Clip:

*Video Bunny Hop mit Johannes Fischbach*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## scratch_a (6. März 2014)

Ok, danke!


----------



## Kevin89 (7. März 2014)

So irgendwo in der Gegend rumhüpfen klappt mittlerweile ganz gut aber sobald ich mir ein Hindernis hinlege...und sei es nur ein Stock mit 2cm Durchmesser ...klappt gar nichts mehr


----------



## Deleted 247734 (9. März 2014)

Kevin89 schrieb:


> So irgendwo in der Gegend rumhüpfen klappt mittlerweile ganz gut aber sobald ich mir ein Hindernis hinlege...und sei es nur ein Stock mit 2cm Durchmesser ...klappt gar nichts mehr



Wie gehst du denn vor?
Die ganzen Videos mit den Fully finde ich Schmarn, richtig lernen tut man imho mit einem (ungefedertem) Hardtail weil einem kein Dämpfer hochschnippen lässt wie einen Flummi.


----------



## Kevin89 (10. März 2014)

Ich kann zur Probe ja das Heck mal hart stellen.

Ich stelle mir ein Ziel hin...fahre erst daneben vorbei und übe grob das Timing und wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass es klappt, dann versuche ich halt direkt drüber zu hüpfen aber da setzt dann irgendwie alles aus...


----------



## Deleted 247734 (11. März 2014)

Ziehst du zuerst das Vorderrad hoch? 
Du hebst erst das Vorderrad bis zu du über dem Hindernis bist, dann drückst du deinen Körper Richtung Lenker und ziehst die Beine samt Pedalen nach. Kann man prima an Stöckchen üben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kevin89 (11. März 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Ziehst du zuerst das Vorderrad hoch?



Ja, wie denn sonst ? 

Hab es auch schon mit Stöckern probiert....ich denke mal, dass es einfach nur an der fehlenden Routine liegt...also üben ...üben...üben...und mal nach neuen Griffen umschauen...mit denen die da dran waren und meinen riesen Greifern bekomme ich immer blasen


----------



## platten (25. März 2014)

mal wieder das leidige thema.....
ich bekomme den richtig hohen BH nicht umgesetzt. in der mitte des moves bleib ich "stecken". das heißt; ich komprimiere, werfee dann den körper nach hinten, vorderrad kommt schön hoch...aber dann klemmts. ich steh dann praktisch für einen bruchteil einer sekunde auf dem hinterrad....das ganze sieht dann so aus wie auf dem foto in meiner galerie.

ich komm einfach an diesem punkt nicht weiter. hat da jemand ähnliche schwierigkeiten und diese schon überwunden? bitte tips geben...bitte... : )


----------



## mpirklbauer (25. März 2014)

@Kevin89 nimm einen Stock und lege ihn über zwei Holzbalken oder nimm einfach Kartons und übe darüber zu springen.
Einfach so lange machen, bis du das Gefühl für den richtigen Absprungzeitpunkt bekommst.

So habe ich es hin bekomme. Seitlich, neben einem Hindernis, vorbei zuspringen bringt gar nichts.
Du musst die Angst abgelegt bekommen dagegen zu fahren.

@plattern

Versuch einen "Kreis- bzw. Elipsenbewegung" mit dem Oberkörper zu machen.

Ich bin so vorgegangen um den Bunny Hob zu lernen, nein kann ihn noch nicht perfekt aber 30- 50 cm gehen schon ganz gut.

1. Nur das Hochziehen des Vorderrades üben, damit die Bewegung automatisiert wird. (Kannst du ja schon)
2. Kleine Bunny Hobs und dabei nur auf die Bewegung des Oberkörpers konzentrieren, bis es schön flüssig wird
3. Den ganzen Ablauf kombinieren.

und ganz wichtig, wie schon tausend Mal erwähnt, viel Geduld und Zeit.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (25. März 2014)

platten schrieb:


> mal wieder das leidige thema.....
> ich bekomme den richtig hohen BH nicht umgesetzt. in der mitte des moves bleib ich "stecken". das heißt; ich komprimiere, werfee dann den körper nach hinten, vorderrad kommt schön hoch...aber dann klemmts. ich steh dann praktisch für einen bruchteil einer sekunde auf dem hinterrad....das ganze sieht dann so aus wie auf dem foto in meiner galerie.
> 
> ich komm einfach an diesem punkt nicht weiter. hat da jemand ähnliche schwierigkeiten und diese schon überwunden? bitte tips geben...bitte... : )



Dafür könnte es zwei Ursachen geben. Entweder du führst den Manual nur unvollständig aus oder du übertreibst ihn und "verbrauchst" dann den ganzen Vorwärtsimpuls um nicht nach hinten zu kippen. In beiden Fällen hilft, den Manual einfach noch so lange zu üben bis du ihn kontrolliert ausführen kannst, einfach nur irgendwie das Vorderrad hochzubekommen reicht nicht.

EDIT: Ich tippe nachdem ich deinen Post nochmal aufmerksam durchgelesen habe allerdings auf letzteres auch weil dir ansonsten wahrscheinlich schon der eine oder andere Minibunnyhop ausgekommen wäre. Also versuch am Anfang das Vorderrad einfach nicht zu hoch steigen zu lassen. Wenn es nur 20cm hoch kommt kannst du immerhin schon einen ebenso hohen Bunnyhop machen.


----------



## scratch_a (28. März 2014)

Hab u.a. heute auch mal wieder etwas geübt...in "Vorbereitung" für BH erstmal den Manual. Kann es sein, dass es mit einem 29" ein gutes Stück schwerer ist als mit einem 26"? 
Irgendwann gings dann schon etwas besser, aber zuerst hatte ich wieder ziemlich zum kämpfen, dass ich das VR überhaupt etwas nach oben bekommen habe.


----------



## Marc B (29. März 2014)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Hab u.a. heute auch mal wieder etwas geübt...in "Vorbereitung" für BH erstmal den Manual. Kann es sein, dass es mit einem 29" ein gutes Stück schwerer ist als mit einem 26"?
> Irgendwann gings dann schon etwas besser, aber zuerst hatte ich wieder ziemlich zum kämpfen, dass ich das VR überhaupt etwas nach oben bekommen habe.



Das kommt auf die Geometrie des jeweiligen Bikes an, meiner Erfahrung nach spielt da besonders die Kettenstrebenlänge eine wichtige Rolle 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## mpirklbauer (12. April 2014)

Schlimm was man über den Winter wieder alles verlernt, das ging echt schon besser.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (12. April 2014)

Sieht aber gut aus.


----------



## mpirklbauer (12. April 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Sieht aber gut aus.



Danke, aber irgendwie fehlt mir die Höhe, bzw. kommt es mir so vor.
Also nicht nur im Video, dass ist klar wegen dem Kamerawinkel, sondern beim Springen kommt es mir niedrig vor.

Denke ich muss wieder mit Hindernis üben, dann muss man höher springen als wenn man es frei macht.

Das Hochziehen der Beine muss ich schneller hin bekommen, damit das Hinterrad schon in der Aufwärtsbewegung des Vorderrades hoch geht.
Sieht man schön, wenn man sich Bild für Bild ansieht, dass ich es erst hoch bringe, wenn des Vordere schon wieder runter geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platten (29. April 2014)

ich hab mal meine versuche gefilmt. das hier ist so ziemlich die beste sequenz, die meinen derzeitigen stand wiedergibt. ich hab nicht hoch oder weit probiert, sondern mich auf die technik konzentriert. ich bekomme es noch nicht ganz zusammen, was sagen die experten?


----------



## Marc B (29. April 2014)

Schaut doch schon gut aus  Was ich optimieren würde: Geh beim Tiefgehen am Anfang und später beim Abfedern des Aufpralls nicht zu sehr nach vorne (Liegestütz-Style). Wenn Du beim Tiefgehen zentral bleibst, kannst Du noch dynamischer aus den Beinen arbeiten und sparst Kraft. 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## platten (29. April 2014)

ja...cool...danke. ich glaube ich weiß was du meinst. versuch ich nachher gleich mal zu verändern. : )


----------



## mpirklbauer (29. April 2014)

Ich denk in meinem Video sieht man schön was Marc meint.

Bei dir geht relativ viel Zeit drauf, bis du überhaupt nach hinten ziehst.

Die Aufwärtsbewegung des Vorderrades soll zum Großteil aus den Füßen und dem Verlagern nach hinten kommen.
Die Arme unterstützden dann um noch höher zu kommen bzw. dass das Rad bei dir bleibt.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. April 2014)

platten schrieb:


> ..., was sagen die experten?


Ich bin Experte in Filmchen schauen. 
Mit dem ersten Teil wäre ich erst einmal zufrieden. Die Kritikpunkte haben andere schon benannt.
Mir fiel auf, dass es bei dir keinen zweiten Teil gibt. Nach dem Hüftkontakt mit dem Lenker kommt nichts mehr.
Du solltest versuchen (wie mpirklbauer) die Arme nach vorn unten zu stoßen. Das ergibt ein Drehmoment, das dir das Hinterrad hochzieht. Du musst dann nur die Beine anziehen, damit es auch wirklich hochkommen kann. Dann sollte das ein wirklich guter Bunny-Hop werden


----------



## platten (30. April 2014)

hallo...ja...vielen dank für eure beteiligung. : ) 

@mpirklbauer in deinem video sieht man das wirklich gut. erinnert mich an die einleitung für manual. die beine drücken das bike vor. 

ich hab das gestern versucht. aber irgendwie, und jetzt kommt 

@Oldie-Paul ins spiel....ich hab dann keine energie mehr für den absprung...alles weg....ich habe keinen plan wo und wie der absprung erfolgt. es fehlt mir der zweite teil...genau wie @Oldie-Paul das beobachtet hat.

diese beiden videos hab ich mir angesehen.






daher auch meine liegestützstyle. nach der methode kam ich überhaupt erstmal mit der hüfte an den lenker und stand senkrecht. das ging vorher garnicht (siehe profilbild). : )

und






aber ich kann nicht erkennen, wo der eigentliche absprung erfolgt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpirklbauer (30. April 2014)

Du springst nicht wirklich ab, außer um noch mal höher zu kommen.
Theoretisch kommst du so hoch, wie du das Vorderrad hoch ziehst.

Der "Absprung" entsteht durch das Vordrücken des Lenkers.
Damit blockierst du die weitere Rückwärtsbewegung des Vorderrads und drückst so das Hinterrad hoch.

Hoffe das war einigermaßen verständlich.

Versuch erst mal nur das Hochziehen des Vorderrades ordentlich hin zu bekommen, also wirklich mit dem Körper arbeiten.
Ich habe nur das stundenlang geübt und ist immer noch nicht perfekt.

Beherscht du das, kannst du das Vor/Runterdrücken des Lenkers mit einbringen, dann noch die Beine mit anziehen und fertig ist ein
schöner BunnyHob.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. April 2014)

platten schrieb:


> aber ich kann nicht erkennen, wo der eigentliche absprung erfolgt....


zwischen Sekunde 43 und 44. In 43 sind die Knie gebeugt und in 44 gestreckt. Das Bike steht dabei schon steil, dass es durch den Absprung kaum noch nach unten gedrückt werden kann, was der Fall ist, wenn es nur schräg nach oben stünde.
Das Video ist als solches hervorragend. Man kann auseinander sezieren, was wann warum geschieht.
Im ersten Schritt wird der Schwerpunkt des Rades möglichst hoch gebracht. Die darauf folgenden Bewegungen des Rades sind im wesentlichen ein Drehen um den Schwerpunkt. Dazu muss der Fahrer zunächst seinen Schwerpunkt hoch bringen. Das erreicht er durch den Absprung im zweiten Schritt (Rad steil). Der Fahrer streckt sprungartig die Beine und bringt so seinen Schwerpunkt hoch.  Das Bike unter ihm kann wieder eine waagerechte Stellung einnehmen. Dazu muss er im dritten Schritt die Drehung des Bikes hervorrufen bzw. ermöglichen, d.h. Arme strecken und Beine anziehen.
In vielen Videos gehen diese Bewegungen fließend ineinander über. Das sieht eindrucksvoll aus, aber man kann nicht erkennen, was wann wie geschieht.


----------



## platten (30. April 2014)

für mich sieht es so aus, als ob der rider in vid 2 an den lenker heranspringt. ich ziehe den dagegen hoch und stelle mich aufrecht so das der lenker am körper ist. aber da keine spannung mehr für einen sprung da ist (ich steh ja schon gestreckt), wäre der fehler das "aufrechtstellen". ich müsste ins "aufrecht" springen. cooler ausdruck... ; )


ps.: ich kann natürlich erkennen an welcher stelle der rider abspringt, nur wenn ich es selber übe, finde ich den punkt nicht. weil ich mich so auf die bewegung aus vid 1 konzentriere. lenker am bauch, freu mich...aber...und nun? der impuls muss also vorher kommen...denn an der stelle ist der körper ja bereits gestreckt. hoffentlich weiß ich das nachher auf dem bike beim üben auch noch alles... ; )


----------



## mpirklbauer (30. April 2014)

Zwei fragen.
Macht der im ersen Video überhaupt einen Bunnyhob?
Hab keinen gesehen.
Kommt das nur mir so vor oder fehlt im Zweiten der zweite Teil des Bunnyhobs?

So wie das Hochziehen im ersten Video gezeigt wird, finde ich es deswegen schlecht, weil es zu sehr auf die Arme und den Rücken geht.
Da kann es schnell mal zu Verletzungen kommen, wenn die Rückenmuskuatur nicht stark genug ist.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (30. April 2014)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Zwei fragen.
> Macht der im ersen Video überhaupt einen Bunnyhob?
> Hab keinen gesehen.
> Kommt das nur mir so vor oder fehlt im Zweiten der zweite Teil des Bunnyhobs?
> ...




"*esercizi preparatori bunny up*"

was soviel heißt wie Vorbereitungsübungen für den Bunny Hop.

Ich kapier den Hype um so nen Bunny Hop überhaupt nicht. 
Macht´s doch einfach wie ich, ein ordentlicher *SCHWEINEHOP, *hauptsache drüber kommen.


----------



## hulster (30. April 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> "*esercizi preparatori bunny up*"
> 
> was soviel heißt wie Vorbereitungsübungen für den Bunny Hop.
> 
> ...



Weil er einfach Grenzen hat. Umso höher das Hindernis ist, umso schneller musst du sein, damit dein HR es nicht mehr berührt.
Zudem ist die absolute Höhe begrenzt. 
Da mag der SH dann auf dem bekannten Spiel-Trail noch funktionieren. Auf der Tour bei einem plötzlich auftretendem Hindernis eher nicht mehr.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (30. April 2014)

Bei Hindernissen, die mir zu hoch sind, fahr ich drumrum oder setz drauf an und "rolle" drüber.
Das war auch eher als Spass gemeint, ich kann beides . Aber mitlerweile bin ich eh zu alt und zu büroabgeschlafft, um große Sprünge zu machen.


----------



## Guru (4. Mai 2014)

Habe mich heute auch mal vor die Kamera gewagt, in 3 Akten:

Was meint ihr? Grundsätzliche Dinge falsch? Oder eher Details + mehr üben?

Sorry für ungeschnittene Videos, leider keine Software dafür.

1. Akt: Hop, wie ich ihn sonst immer mache.

2. Akt: Manual. Kann ihn nie lange halten, falle meist zu einer Seite und breche daher ab. Grundhaltung richtig?

3. Akt: Hop mit dem Ziel, erst das VR hochzuziehen. Hmm....


----------



## Janf85 (4. Mai 2014)

Kann man auch gut mit Helm üben ;-)  oder auf ner Wiese. Und so als zuschauer ein bisschen aufs wesentliche geschnitten und ne Slomo wäre schon hilfreich... Sonst kann ich dazu nicht viel sagen, dass können andere besser  ich lerne auch noch


----------



## Marc B (5. Mai 2014)

1. Akt: Klassischer Standardhop  (beide Räder gleichzeitig hochgerissen).

2. Akt: Mach Dir besser den Sattel tiefer, damit Du besser in die zurückgelehnte Position über der HR-Achse kommst und dort bleiben kannst, um das VR oben zu halten (Beinarbeit).

3. Akt: Tendenziell scheinst Du zu viele Wiederholungen zu machen, was dafür sorgt, dass Du schon beim VR anlupfen die alte Gewohnheit der Anreiss-Technik verwendest, anstatt es sauber hoch zu bringen. Die saubere Bewegung (aus den Beinen kommende) muss erst sauber sitzen, bevor der Bunny Hop klappt. Leider wird man beim Üben schnell müde und neigt dann dazu die alte abgepeicherte Bewegung abzurufen (aus den Armen reissen).

So geht's:






Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guru (5. Mai 2014)

Danke dir Marc,

bestätigt leider meinen Eindruck, dass ich nur den Schweinshop beherrsche 

Dann werde ich erst mal den Manual üben gehen...


----------



## Marc B (7. Mai 2014)

Ja, bleib am Ball - gerade in der Umlernphase kommt immer mal wieder die alte Gewohnheit hervor. Das ist bei der Anreiss-Technik sehr häufig zu sehen, deshalb der Tipp mit weniger Wiederholungen am Stück, weil man dabei zu schnell müde wird und dann kaum das Neue einprogrammieren kann. Bleib am Ball und film dann wieder please 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Deleted 247734 (14. September 2014)

Ich möchte hier auch nochmal einhaken. Fahre am Eingänger mit Starrgabel und hab immerwieder Probleme das VR weit genug hochzuziehen, mit Federgabel kann man schön eintauchen und mit den Beinen drücken. Muss ich bei Starrgabel einen Pedalimpulsgeben?


----------



## Ropo123 (15. September 2014)

Nein es gibt keinen Pedalimpuls, du musst wie so oft beschrieben dein Gewicht Zentral oder leicht nach vorn verlagert, über dem Bike fallen lassen und dann nach hinten oben verlagern, dass geht auch ohne Federgabel ganz gut. Die Bewegung muss evtl. nur flüssiger und mit einem stärkeren Impuls erfolgen als es mit der Federgabel nötig ist.


----------



## lekanteto (15. September 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Fahre am Eingänger mit Starrgabel und hab immerwieder Probleme das VR weit genug hochzuziehen, mit Federgabel kann man schön eintauchen und mit den Beinen drücken. Muss ich bei Starrgabel einen Pedalimpulsgeben?


Ich finde folgendes Video gut, um zu sehen, wie man das VR hoch bekommt:
Ryan Leech Slow Motion


----------



## R.C. (15. September 2014)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Ich finde folgendes Video gut, um zu sehen, wie man das VR hoch bekommt:
> Ryan Leech Slow Motion



Nur, dass ein Sidehop kein Bunnyhop ist und der Bewegungsablauf ein anderer (er macht auch einen Pedalkick um das vordere Rad hochzubekommen).


----------



## lekanteto (15. September 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> Nur, dass ein Sidehop kein Bunnyhop ist und der Bewegungsablauf ein anderer (er macht auch einen Pedalkick um das vordere Rad hochzubekommen).


Wie unterscheidet sich denn der Bewegungsablauf beim VR hochziehen?

Bei einem Pedalkick würde ich erwarten, dass sich das HR nach vorn bewegt. Das passiert in dem Video aber erst als das VR schon sehr weit oben ist.


----------



## R.C. (15. September 2014)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Wie unterscheidet sich denn der Bewegungsablauf beim VR hochziehen?



Entweder bist du beim Sidehop bereits am Hinterrad (das du meistens mit einem Pedalkick hochgehoben hast), oder du machst alles in einer Bewegung wie im Video. Natuerlich ziehst du das ganze Rad ebenfalls mit dem Koerper zusaetzlich hoch, _die_ wichtiste Bewegung ist aber der Pedalkick. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass man beim Sidehop meistens stillsteht/auf der Stelle am Hinterrad springt.

Ein Sidehop 'fuehlt' sich vor allem ganz anders als ein Bunnyhop (oder Manual) an.



lekanteto schrieb:


> Bei einem Pedalkick würde ich erwarten, dass sich das HR nach vorn bewegt.



Wenn du Hoehe gewinnen willst, sollte aber genau die Vorwaertsbewegung moeglichst gering ausfallen.



lekanteto schrieb:


> Das passiert in dem Video aber erst als das VR schon sehr weit oben ist.



Der Pedalkick kommt in dem Moment, wenn er die hintere Bremse geloest hat (deswegen laesst er sie ja aus).


----------



## R.C. (15. September 2014)

Ich wuerde etwa die hier nehmen, wenn auch die Landung beim ersten suboptimal ist (viel zu wenig am Hinterrad gelandet), beim 2. Video ab etwa 1:40


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 247734 (15. September 2014)

Kann man Bmx und Mtb vergleichen?


----------



## R.C. (15. September 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Kann man Bmx und Mtb vergleichen?



Durch die Federung (sofern vorhanden) aendert sich das Timing, der Bewegungsablauf ist aber derselbe.

Es wird sich aber sicher auch ein Zeitlupenvideo eines MTBs beim Bunnyhop finden lassen.


----------



## static (15. September 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> Es wird sich aber sicher auch ein Zeitlupenvideo eines MTBs beim Bunnyhop finden lassen.



(Link zum Video jeweils mit Klick aufs Bild)


----------



## jammerlappen (15. September 2014)

Könnt Ihr mich mal auseinanderpflücken?
 
Ich meine zwar, nach der ersten Sichtung mein Problem zu sehen, bin aber trotzdem für jeden Tipp dankbar!


----------



## Marc B (16. September 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> (...) nach der ersten Sichtung mein Problem zu sehen, bin aber trotzdem für jeden Tipp dankbar!



Es fällt auf, dass Du bei mehreren Versuchen das VR nach anfänglich gutem Impuls noch aus den Armen weiter hoch zu Dir ziehst - dadurch lehnst Du Dich kurz mit dem Oberkörper nach vorne und die dynamische Bewegung des Körpers nach vorne wird geringer und unsauberer. ABER: Du hast ziemlich viele (zu viele) Versuche gemacht, die sich in den Baustellen zum Teil sehr unterscheiden. Ich denke, wenn Du selber zwischen den einzelnen Versuchen vergleichst, schult das Dein Bewegungssehen und Du weißt, woran Du feilen musst. Mit der App Coach's Eye kannst Du auf einem Ipad noch besser super slo-motions machen, kann ich nur empfehlen. 

Hier ein Video in Slow-Motion, wo die Bewegung deutlich wird:


----------



## jammerlappen (16. September 2014)

Was mir aber noch komplett zu fehlen scheint, ist die Komponente nach dem Anheben des Vorderrads. Das quasi Abdrücken nach vorne aus der Position mit dem Arsch auf dem Hinterrad. Oder anders: mir ist noch komplett unklar, wie man aus dem Manual einen Bunnyhop machen können soll. 
Und irgendwie scheine ich in der Gesamtbewegung Angst vor der "richtigen" Bewegung zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (16. September 2014)

Mein Tipp wäre, dass Du die beiden einzelnen Bewegungen, also VR und HR hoch (ohne Reissen oder Anfersen, sondern mit dynamischer Streckung nach hinten/oben und dann oben/vorne), isoliert optimierst, dann zur "Wippe" verbindest (chronologisch) und dann diese Verbindung der beiden Bewegungen noch dynamischer bringst  - schwups, schon hast Du die Rodeo-Bewegung des Bunny Hop Impulses raus  Danach kannst Du Dich ja immer noch um Höhe und Erweiterung der Bewegung während der Flugphase kümmern.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## jammerlappen (16. September 2014)

Erst Vorderrad und dann Hinterrad kann ich locker auf Hindernisse mit einem halben Meter Höhe. Das scheint mir nicht die Baustelle. Mein Problem ist eher, aus dem nicht vorhandenen Gleichgewicht auf und über dem Hinterrad den dynamischen Impuls nach vorne zu initiieren. Siehe z.B. ganz erster Versuch.

Kann aber auch sein, ich hab den zweiten Teil der vorgeschlagenen Übung nicht verstanden.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (16. September 2014)

Meines Erachtens nach hast Du Dich noch nicht weit genug an den Schwebepunkt auf dem Hinterrad herangetraut bzw. gewöhnt. Daher wäre mein Tipp, dass Du zunächst den Manual soweit übst, dass Du Dich ca. 1-2sec auf dem Hinterrad mit Hüfte tief im Sweetspot wohlfühlst.
Durh das Üben vom Manual wird auch die Startphase des Vorderradanhebens automatisch sauberer bei Dir.
Wenn das dann soweit passt wäre der nächste Schritt Deine Armbeugung zu korrigieren. Im Manual sind die Arme im Prinzip immer gestreckt. Das gleiche gilt im BunnyHop auch solange, bis das Hinterrad vom Boden abhebt.
Bei Deinen Sequenzen erkennt man sehr gut, dass sich Deine Arme/Ellenbogen bereits beugen, noch bevor das HR abhebt. Das hat zur Folge, dass Du das VR eher mit den Armen zu Dir ran ziehst, als wirklich den vollen Impuls zum Abspringen ans HR weitergibst.


----------



## Marc B (16. September 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Erst Vorderrad und dann Hinterrad kann ich locker auf Hindernisse mit einem halben Meter Höhe. Das scheint mir nicht die Baustelle. Mein Problem ist eher, aus dem nicht vorhandenen Gleichgewicht auf und über dem Hinterrad den dynamischen Impuls nach vorne zu initiieren. Siehe z.B. ganz erster Versuch. Kann aber auch sein, ich hab den zweiten Teil der vorgeschlagenen Übung nicht verstanden.



Die Höhe ist hierbei nicht der entscheidene Faktor, es geht um die saubere Ausführung (weil Du schon beim VR zu sehr aus den Armen nachreisst)  Also film doch mal isoliert den Impuls vom VR anheben und den zum HR anheben und dann auch mal die Wippe (ohne hohes Hindernis). Wie beschrieben kann man dann bei der Wippe die Dynamik steigern und schwupps hat man das Timing für den Absprung - hier zu sehen ab 0:54 min. (auch wenn nicht optimal erklärt m.E.): Video Bunny Hop mit Fischi

Ride on, 
Marc


----------



## Hike_O (21. September 2014)

Würdet Ihr meinen BunnyHop auch analysieren?
Leider habe ich keine Zeitlupe im Videobearbeitungsprogramm von Windows gefunden, aber mit dem Pauseknopf geht's auch halbwegs.
Ich komme einfach nicht höher, ziehe die Beine aber auch nicht wirklich an. Bekomme es ohne Hinweise nicht besser hin.
Ist die Hochziehphase wengistens soweit ok?  
Tipps wären toll!


----------



## Marc B (22. September 2014)

Beim VR anlupfen könntest Du noch höher kommen, wenn Du eine Nuance mehr nach oben-*hinten* gehst und von dort aus mehr Schwung und Weg hast, um mit dem Körper nach vorne zu gehen und das Hinterrad mitzunehmen. Wie Du sagst, kannst Du das Bike dann noch zusätzlich unter Dir nach vorne-oben schieben über den Lenker und die Beine mehr beugen.

Was auch manchmal hilft, sind Hindernisse, wie ein Schuhkarton oder ein loser dicker Ast - für manche Lerntypen passt das besser als ohne, und man springt automatisch höher (jeder ist da anders, manche lenkt das Hindernis auch zu sehr ab, weil neben der Technik auch das Timing wichtig ist).

Viel Spaß beim Üben,
Marc


----------



## Hike_O (22. September 2014)

Puh, wenigstens wurden meine übelsten Befürchtungen nicht wahr und es ist keine Schweinhop mehr.
Das VR höher zu ziehen hatte ich auch schon gedacht, bekomme es aber absolut nicht höher.
Ist fraglich ob es an mangelnder Kraft liegt, oder die Technik noch nicht stimmt? Ich tippe mal auf beides 
Das Vorschieben des Bikes muß ich wohl auch noch bis zum Umfallen üben.
Aber das wichtigste ist mir, dass der Bewegungsablauf nicht totale Grütze ist. Das scheint ja gegeben, sonst hättest Du sicherlich etwas gesagt.
Ab heute ist aber eh erstmal Zwangspause angesagt, weil ich an den Händen schon 3 Schichten Blasen übereinander habe. 
Der Dämpfer absorbiert sicherlich auch nicht gerade wenig Energie, die ich für den Absrpung gut gebrauchen könnte.
Sollte ich den Rebound verstellen?


----------



## Marc B (22. September 2014)

Geht ohne Kraft, Du brauchst halt einen deutlichen Manual-Impuls mit Dynamik  Also erst zentral tiefgehen und dann explosiv nach hinten/oben bewegen, Arme und Beine sind dann gestreckt, das Sattelende spürst Du an den inneren Oberschenkelseiten. Hier bei mir sichtbar:






Hier ab 0:54 min. eine schöne Übung für die Rodeobewegung beim Bunny Hop: Video Bunny Hop mit Fischi


----------



## sp00n82 (22. September 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Geht ohne Kraft, Du brauchst halt einen deutlichen Manual-Impuls mit Dynamik  Also erst zentral tiefgehen und dann explosiv nach hinten/oben bewegen, Arme und Beine sind dann gestreckt, das Sattelende spürst Du an den inneren Oberschenkelseiten.


Wäre es bei sowas dann sinnvoller, zuerst den Manual zu üben? Ich meine hochziehen geht ja immer irgendwie, aber das dann so hochziehen zu können, dass man die Position auch halten kann, ohne dass man sofort wieder vorne runter fällt, ist ja nochmal etwas anderes.


----------



## Marc B (22. September 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Wäre es bei sowas dann sinnvoller, zuerst den Manual zu üben? Ich meine hochziehen geht ja immer irgendwie, aber das dann so hochziehen zu können, dass man die Position auch halten kann, ohne dass man sofort wieder vorne runter fällt, ist ja nochmal etwas anderes.



Manual = Manual-Impuls  Lange auf dem HR rollen ist dabei nicht der Fokus, sondern eine saubere und dynamische Bewegung 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hike_O (22. September 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Geht ohne Kraft, Du brauchst halt einen deutlichen Manual-Impuls mit Dynamik  Also erst zentral tiefgehen und dann explosiv nach hinten/oben bewegen, Arme und Beine sind dann gestreckt, das Sattelende spürst Du an den inneren Oberschenkelseiten. Hier bei mir sichtbar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Okay!
Dann fange ich nun mal an auch den Manual zu üben.
Beim Wheelie komme ich im Moment eh nicht weiter und die Übung könnte im besten Fall auch meinen Wheelie positiv beeinflussen. Werde es testen! Danke Marc!



sp00n82 schrieb:


> Wäre es bei sowas dann sinnvoller, zuerst den Manual zu üben? Ich meine hochziehen geht ja immer irgendwie, aber das dann so hochziehen zu können, dass man die Position auch halten kann, ohne dass man sofort wieder vorne runter fällt, ist ja nochmal etwas anderes.


 
Definitiv! Habe bisher zwar nur den Wheelie geübt, aber ohne den würde ich heute noch wie bescheuert am Lenker reissen.
Somit wird der Manual garantiert auch den BunnyHop irgendwie verbessern.

Edit:


Marc B schrieb:


> Manual = Manual-Impuls  Lange auf dem HR rollen ist dabei nicht der Fokus, sondern eine saubere und dynamische Bewegung
> Ride on,
> Marc


 
Es geht doch darum, zu erlernen wie man das Rad mit vernünftiger Technik hoch bekommt, korrekt? Wie lange man das Rad oben halten kann, spielt zumindest für den BunnyHop keine große Rolle.


----------



## Ptech (22. September 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Wäre es bei sowas dann sinnvoller, zuerst den Manual zu üben? Ich meine hochziehen geht ja immer irgendwie, aber das dann so hochziehen zu können, dass man die Position auch halten kann, ohne dass man sofort wieder vorne runter fällt, ist ja nochmal etwas anderes.



@marc: Ich denke es geht ihm darum, "Zeit zu gewinnen" um den Umschnitt zum Anheben des Hinterrads bzw. Hüftbewegung nach vorn auszuführen. Wenn man das VR nur "kurz" anhebt, dann reicht ihm die Zeit nicht, um die Bewegung fortzusetzen. D.h. VR ist schon wieder am Boden bevor HR hoch kommt!
Hab ich deinen Gedanken richtig interpretiert "sp00n82"??


----------



## sp00n82 (22. September 2014)

Ja, so in etwa. Die Bewegung muss halt stimmen, also nicht nur am Lenker reißen, sondern so ausführen, dass man dann auch gleich im Manual bleiben könnte. Und da beide Techniken ja auf dem Trail ihre Berechtigung haben (anders als beim Wheelie, den ich zwar gerne könnte, aber der nur zum Posen gut ist ), könnte man dann ja auch erstmal den Manual richtig lernen, und von dort aus dann mit dem Bunny Hop weiter machen.


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (22. September 2014)

Mal eine kurze Frage für Zwischendurch :
Ich bin jetzt noch relativ jung und ich denke fahrtechnisch ist da noch ein bisschen Luft nach oben. Ich schaffe den Manual eigentlich so lange bis mir die Finger vom Lenker rutschen oder mir die Oberschenkel brennen, also je nach Berg 1-2 km. Der Wheelie geht auch perfekt, an Windstillen Tagen und mit kleineren Anstiegen und Abfahrten fahre ich ihn 5+ km.

Der Bunnyhop geht auch sehr gut, aber ich könnte fast meinen, dass da noch was geht. Mit meinem Strive Enduro, das mir leider ein bisschen zu groß ist hüpfe ich ungefähr 60 cm hoch, wenn ich mir allerdings so Videos von Trailbikern ansehe meine ich immer die springen mehr als einen Meter. Wie machen die das? Bei mir geht er halt nur so hoch bis der Sattel unten ansteht . Oder liegt es ausschließlich an meiner Sprungkraft, die wohl nicht besonders groß ist, wenn ich mir meine Weiten im Weitsprung anschaue?

Danke und Gruß,
Maxi


----------



## Preatchman (22. September 2014)

Also 60 cm mit nem Strive Enduro aus der Flat ist schon übel *respekt* ,denk da aber nicht das du da viel mehr rausholen kannst


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (22. September 2014)

Das sagst jetzt du, schau mal deine Bilder an, wo du über das Holzteil springst...  — Chapeau!
Ich komme halt je nach Tageszeit genau über ein 26 Zoll Laufrad.


----------



## Marc B (22. September 2014)

Das Timing hat er ja schon raus, es geht ja mehr um die Optimierung beim Manual-Impuls  Ich denke nicht, dass es unbedingt nötig ist dafür den kompletten Manual mit längerer Rollphase auf dem Hinterrad zu trainieren, um "Zeit zu gewinnen". Weil beim Manual geht man ja dauerhafter mit dem Körperschwerpunkt über die HR-Achse und tariert das Oben-Halten des VR aus den Beinen aus. Beim Bunny Hop geht es ja mehr um Explosivität, nach der Streckung in Richtung hinten/oben muss alles ja schnell gehen!

Fazit: Er sollte den Manual-Impuls (Anlupfen des VR mit dynamischer Streckung) isoliert trainieren, sich dabei filmen und dann das Ganze in seine schon funktionierende Bunny-Hop-Bewegung einbauen.


----------



## Preatchman (22. September 2014)

Also so ein 26 zoll rad das geht bei mir eigentlich jedes mal,aber bei höherem klappts dann auch nicht immer. Also ich denk mit einem anderen Fahrradtyp kannst du da noch viel raus holen,aber mit dem selben Fahrrad wie jetzt nicht viel mehr. Ziehst du wenn du hoch gehst deinen Lenker zur Hüfte oder ziehst du ihn mit hoch in Richtung Bauch?


----------



## Preatchman (22. September 2014)

ich muss zugeben,ich kann bis heute keinen Manual. Aber Bunny-Hop läuft,oder springt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (22. September 2014)

Wenn ich so überlege, dann eher in Richtung Hüfte. Mein neues Bike steht mehr oder weniger eh schon in den Startlöchern, diesmal ein Enduro-Hardtail. Ich weiß auch nicht ganz genau, warum manche Dinge einfach nicht so wollen wie wir das gerne wollten. Ich habe z.B. einen Hänger drinnen, wenn Spitzkehren eher ausgesetzt sind. Stehen sie irgendwo im Wald geht's.


----------



## Hike_O (22. September 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Das Timing hat er ja schon raus, es geht ja mehr um die Optimierung beim Manual-Impuls  Ich denke nicht, dass es unbedingt nötig ist dafür den kompletten Manual mit längerer Rollphase auf dem Hinterrad zu trainieren, um "Zeit zu gewinnen". Weil beim Manual geht man ja dauerhafter mit dem Körperschwerpunkt über die HR-Achse und tariert das Oben-Halten des VR aus den Beinen aus. Beim Bunny Hop geht es ja mehr um Explosivität, nach der Streckung in Richtung hinten/oben muss alles ja schnell gehen!
> 
> Fazit: Er sollte den Manual-Impuls (Anlupfen des VR mit dynamischer Streckung) isoliert trainieren, sich dabei filmen und dann das Ganze in seine schon funktionierende Bunny-Hop-Bewegung einbauen.



Geht's um sp00n82, oder bin ich gemeint, oder wer jetzt? 

Nochmal kurz zum Manual:

Spielt es eine Rolle ob man währenddessen strampelt? (Können sollte man sicher beides, aber) was ist als Vorübung zum BunnyHop sinnvoller?

Wie beim Wheelie mit dosiertem HR Bremseinsatz üben, oder ist das beim Manual blödsinn?
Sonstige Tipps?
@CanyonMaxiMal: Hoffentlich habe ich auch bald mal deine Sorgen


----------



## Preatchman (22. September 2014)

Also das schwierige beim Bunny-Hop war noch nie das VR hoch zu bekommen,sondern das Nachziehen des Hinterrades. Klar desto höher das Vorderrad desto höher der Hop,aber wenn man man das Hinterrad nicht richtig nach bekommt ist das auch egal . Hab dein Video gesehn,also mich würde schon mal dein Sattel stören,da kannste halt deine Beine mit nicht richtig anziehen. Außerdem musst du deinen lenker in richtung Hüfte ziehen 





Und dann den lenker wieder runterdrücken:


----------



## Marc B (22. September 2014)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz zum Manual:
> 
> Spielt es eine Rolle ob man währenddessen strampelt? (Können sollte man sicher beides, aber) was ist als Vorübung zum BunnyHop sinnvoller?
> 
> Wie beim Wheelie mit dosiertem HR Bremseinsatz üben, oder ist das beim Manual blödsinn?



Manual ist immer ohne Pedalieren  HR-Bremse würde ich nur im absoluten Notfall benutzen beim Manual, besser ist es, wenn Du den sweet point auf dem HR rollend aus den Beinen austarierst, also Strecken und Beugen der Beine. Das braucht viel Übung, lohnt sich aber 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Ropo123 (23. September 2014)

Sagt mal wie bekommt man das Hinterrad schon in der Aufwärtsbewegung bzw. in der Position in der der Lenker zur Hüfte gezogen wurde schon so hoch wie auf dem erste Bild?
Du bist da nämlich mit dem Vorderrad schon über dem maximal höchsten  PUnkt drüberund bekommst irgendwie durch den Schwung von vorher direkt einen Sprungimpuls so das ohne die Beine anzuziehen schon das Hinterrad und das Vorderrad weiter nach oben in die Luft steigen.
Und genau da bin ich momentan dran am Arbeiten bekomme das jedoch nicht hin.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. September 2014)

Ropo123 schrieb:


> ... Du bist da nämlich mit dem Vorderrad schon über dem maximal höchsten  PUnkt drüberund bekommst irgendwie durch den Schwung von vorher direkt einen Sprungimpuls so das ohne die Beine anzuziehen schon das Hinterrad und das Vorderrad weiter nach oben in die Luft steigen.


Auf S. 14 sind schon hervorragende Videos, die das ganze Prinzip zeigen. Auf das Fahren kommt es gar nicht an. Das kann die Bewegung vielleicht ein wenig erleichtern, mehr aber nicht.
Die erste Bewegung des Körpers (Schwung holen) sorgt dafür, dass der Schwerpunkt nach hinten-oben kommt, fast bis über den Aufstandspunkt des Hinterrades. Das bedeutet notwendig, dass das Vorderrad steigt, während der Körper sich wieder nach vorne bewegt. In dieser Bewegung wird offensichtlich von den besseren Bikern ein leichter Pedalkick eingebaut, der eigentlich vom Absprung nach oben stammt.
Wenn nämlich der Biker auf dem Hinterrad steht, kann er hupfen, also nach oben springen. Ist das Rad noch leicht nach vorn geneigt, ist das Abspringen mit dem Sprungbein vorn mit einem Pedalkick verbunden. Beim Hochziehen des Vorderrades wird ja die Kurbelstellung verändert.
Das von dir angesprochene Bild von Preachman zeigt, wie hoch man eigentlich springen kann, nachdem das Vorderrad den höchsten Punkt der Drehbewegung erreicht hat. Das entspricht etwa der Höhe des Schweinehopp. Aber beim Bunny Hopp springt man bereits aus der Lage mit dem höher gelegenen Schwerpunkt. Des Rest des Bunny Hopps hat dann Anleihen am Fosbury Flop. Durch Drehen des Bikes können die Räder ein höheres Hindernis überwinden, weil sie es nacheinander tun. Dabei verändern sie ihre Höhe, ohne die Schwerpunktslage zu ändern.
Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Übe das ganze einmal im stehen oder sehr langsamen Fahren. Dann hast du die richtige Bewegung drin.
Soweit die Theorie.
Wenn du es dann kannst, stellst du ein Video hier ein, damit ich sehen kann, ob die Theorie stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (23. September 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> In dieser Bewegung wird offensichtlich von den besseren Bikern ein leichter Pedalkick eingebaut, der eigentlich vom Absprung nach oben stammt.



Nein (oder du verwendest 'Pedalkick' fuer was anderes). 
Wenn man hoeher kommen will, als es das Vorderrad 'von alleine' schafft, dann bringt man das Hinterrad vom Boden indem man das Hinterrad in den Boden drueckt (mit _beiden_ Beinen gleichmaessig, nicht wie bei einem Pedalkick) und hochspringen 'laesst' und erst dann das Hinterrad hochzieht.


----------



## Ropo123 (23. September 2014)

An dem Pedalkick hab ich aufgrund meiner Erfahrung mit dem Backwheelhop, ebenfalls so meine Zweifel da dieser das Rad unter einem zusätzlich in eine Drehbewegung versetzt und kaum nach oben feuert. Das klappt evtl. bei einem still stehendem oder sehr langsamen Rad (Sidehop) aber kaum bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten. Das in den Boden pressen klingt interessant. Muss das mal probieren.


----------



## R.C. (23. September 2014)

Ropo123 schrieb:


> Das in den Boden pressen klingt interessant. Muss das mal probieren.



Das ist aber erst der zweite Schritt, wenn man den Bunnyhop bereits so hoch kann wie das Vorderrad durch 'hochheben' hochkommt.


----------



## Ropo123 (23. September 2014)

Ganz so hoch komme ich noch nicht mit dem Hinterrad wie das Vorderrad maximal durch mich hochgezogen wird, aber viel fehlt da nicht mehr. Mein Problem ist auch noch, dass wenn ich den höchsten Punkt des Vorderrades erreicht habe und dann das Rad zu mir mit den Beinen nach oben ziehe der gesamte Körperschwerpunkt bereits wieder nach unten fällt. Es scheint mir noch etwas an Flüssigkeit und Geschwindigkeit zu fehlen. Wenn ich Zeit habe stelle ich mal ein Video rein.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (23. September 2014)

R.C. schrieb:


> Nein (oder du verwendest 'Pedalkick' fuer was anderes).


Der Pedalkick ist vielleicht gar nicht bewusst. Der Fahrer startet mit waagerechtem Pedal. Das bleibt in dieser Position *relativ zum Bike*, bis etwa 3/4 - 4/5 der Bewegung vollendet ist. Der Rest geschieht durch Treten des Pedals in die Position *waagerecht zur Fahrbahn*, ab 0:05. Da das Vorderrad schon weit oben ist, benötigt das nur wenig Kraft. Wie du angemerkt hast, sind die Beine noch nicht gestreckt. Das ist erst dann richtig effektiv, wenn das Rad möglichst steil steht. Steht das Vorderrad noch zu niedrig, wird der Sprung das Vorderrad wieder nach unten drücken und den Höhengewinn vermindern. Richtig ausgeführt wie im Video kommt nun das, was du nun beschreibst, denn jetzt stehen die Pedale waagerecht, fertig zum "Hochsprung aus dem Stand":


> Wenn man hoeher kommen will, als es das Vorderrad 'von alleine' schafft, dann bringt man das Hinterrad vom Boden indem man das Hinterrad in den Boden drueckt (mit _beiden_ Beinen gleichmaessig, nicht wie bei einem Pedalkick) und hochspringen 'laesst' und erst dann das Hinterrad hochzieht.


Wenn du mir jetzt erklärst, dass sich das nicht so verhält, wie ich meine, sehen zu können, dann werde ich dir das gern glauben.


----------



## R.C. (23. September 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Der Pedalkick ist vielleicht gar nicht bewusst. Der Fahrer startet mit waagerechtem Pedal. Das bleibt in dieser Position *relativ zum Bike*, bis etwa 3/4 - 4/5 der Bewegung vollendet ist. Der Rest geschieht durch Treten des Pedals in die Position *waagerecht zur Fahrbahn*, ab 0:05.



Ah, jetzt weiss ich, was du meinst. Das sieht wohl nur so aus, weil der in dem Video steht. Im Fahren ist das wirklich nur ein nach vorne drehen ohne (merkbaren) Widerstand. Bei einem Pedalkick belastet du einen Fuss _deutlich_ mehr, beim Bunnyhop drehst du beide gleichzeitig. Der Schwung fuer den Absprung kommt nur durch das runterdruecken des Hinterrades mit _beiden_ Beinen (wie bei einem normalen, beidbeinigen Absprung aus der Hocke).


----------



## sp00n82 (23. September 2014)

Hmm, bei diesen ganzen "hohen" Bunnyhops sieht es so aus, als würde man mit den Füßen selbst eigentlich gar nichts machen. Der ganze Impuls für das Hinterrad kommt dann eher aus der Bewegung nach vorne unten bzw. aus dem Absprung, wie es R.C. beschrieben hat.
Bei anderen Anleitungen wiederum wird dann erwähnt, dass man eher mit den Füßen das Hinterrad anlupfen sollte, wie man es auch beim normalen Anheben über Hindernisse etc tut. Also Füße/Pedale schräg stellen und dann mit den Beinen hochziehen. [1] [2]
Irgendwie sieht das hier nie so danach aus, oder die Leute sind einfach schon so gut, dass sie nur noch einen minimalen Impuls davon benötigen.


----------



## Preatchman (23. September 2014)

Für Bunnyhop braucht man am Anfang meistens viel Kraft,erst später bekommt man alles so gut hin,dass es mehr eine Gefühlssache wird.
Eigentlich machen die Füße dabei eher wenig,sie ziehen lediglich das HR an. Wenn man seinen Hop verbessern will,erst mal versuchen das VR immer höher beim reinfahren zubekommen und anschließend das Rad bis an den Hintern heranziehen. Ab dann fängts an in die profi league zu gehen,da bin ich auch zu schlecht um weiter zuhelfen. Ich find außerdem bei leichten Hügeln wie auf Pumptracks kann man die Bewegung in der Luft recht gut üben.


----------



## Ropo123 (23. September 2014)

So heute Abend mal etwas geübt. Habt ihr evtl. noch Verbesserungstipps!?


----------



## Hike_O (26. September 2014)

Nochmal herzlichsten Dank für die guten Tipps mit dem Manual um den BunnyHop zu verbessern.
Der Manual klappt zwar nicht einmal ansatzweise, aber das nach vorne Pushen mit den Füßen, damit das VR überhaupt merkt, dass es steigen soll, hilft bei der Ausführung des BunnyhOps echt gut weiter. 
Weniger kraftraubend und ich meine auch ein gutes Stück höher gesprungen zu sein.

Dafür hab ich jetzt noch die zusätzlich Baustelle "Manual". Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guru (28. September 2014)

Ropo123 schrieb:


> So heute Abend mal etwas geübt. Habt ihr evtl. noch Verbesserungstipps!?



Sieht für mich als Nicht-Könner sehr gut aus. Würde ich gerne mal aus der Fahrt sehen


----------



## Ropo123 (1. Oktober 2014)

In voller Fahrt um ein Hinderniss zu überwinden, was etwa die gleiche Höhe hat wie ich hier springe bedarf noch einiges an Übung. Irgendwie hab ich da ein Timingproblem und auch noch leichte Hemmungen bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten das Rad so hoch zu ziehen. Es geht halt doch ab und zu schief und dann muss ich hinten absteigen was mit größeren Geschwindigkeiten doch leider gelegentlich zum Abflug geführt hat.
Muss also noch mehr üben und Sicherheit reinbekommen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Oktober 2016)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnicht, ob ich jetzt mit diesem Rad unbedingt höher komm. Der alte Karton ist im Eimer und ich hatte nur einen von Rose. Dient hier auch eher als Anhaltspunkt.
> 
> An der höchsten Stelle sollten es ca. 60cm. sein.
> 
> Nico.



So, nachdem ich in den letzten drei Jahren keine Bunny Hops mehr gemacht, sondern bedingt durch ein "richtiges" Trial Rad einer anderen Technik gefrönt habe (siehe Signatur), habe ich mir wieder ein Rad gekauft, mit dem es einfacher ist. Erfreulich ist, dass ich es nicht verlernt habe.

Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass ich auf ca. 60cm komme (auf dem HR landend), was ich aber noch bestätigen muss. Hier der Wiedereinstieg in den Bunny Hop nach drei Jahren Abstinenz. Ziel ist es gegen Ende des Jahres auf 80cm hoch zu kommen.


----------



## mpirklbauer (10. Oktober 2016)

Sportliches Ziel, so lang ist das Jahr nicht mehr.

Müsste auch wieder Fahrtechnik trainieren, aber ich komm grad mal so zum Fahren.
Da bleibt das leider auf der Strecke.


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Oktober 2016)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Sportliches Ziel, so lang ist das Jahr nicht mehr.


Naja... die 60cm sollte ich schon recht einfach schaffen und am Anfang wird man ja immer sehr schnell besser. Wenn es nicht klappt, dann ist es auch nicht schlimm.

Mein Training ist Fahrtechnik. Ich mache seit 3 Jahren nichts anderes, wenngleich mal normales MTB Fahren auch cool wäre. Leider habe ich kein MTB bzw. mir das Inspired gekauft, welches einfach mehr Spass macht.


----------



## Marc B (11. Oktober 2016)

Ropo123 schrieb:


> In voller Fahrt um ein Hinderniss zu überwinden, was etwa die gleiche Höhe hat wie ich hier springe bedarf noch einiges an Übung. Irgendwie hab ich da ein Timingproblem und auch noch leichte Hemmungen bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten das Rad so hoch zu ziehen. Es geht halt doch ab und zu schief und dann muss ich hinten absteigen was mit größeren Geschwindigkeiten doch leider gelegentlich zum Abflug geführt hat.
> Muss also noch mehr üben und Sicherheit reinbekommen.



Nutze Hindernisse, die nachgeben - dann wird man lockerer und Timing sowie Höhe lassen sich besser einprogrammieren 

zB. ein Schuhkarton, den kannst Du hochkant stellen, wenn er Dir sonst zu klein ist, hehe.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Oktober 2016)

So. Heute der zweite Tag auf dem neuen Rad und gleich auf 75cm Bunny Hop. Ich glaube ich brauche ein neues Ziel für das Ende des Jahres, denn ich bin im zweiten Bunny Hop immer noch sehr vorsichtig abgesprungen. Es ist noch sehr ungewohnt direkt auf eine Mauer zuzufahren. Mit dem Pedal Up ist man ja nicht so schnell.


----------



## R.C. (11. Oktober 2016)

niconj2 schrieb:


> So. Heute der zweite Tag auf dem neuen Rad und gleich auf 75cm Bunny Hop.



Das ist immer noch mehr Backwheel-Hop als Bunnyhop, du ziehst das Hinterrad bei weitem nicht hoch genug - das muss auf dieselbe Hoehe wie das Vorderrad.
Btw. ist drueberspringen die bessere Uebung als raufspringen, du bist gute 5cm zu tief fuer die Mauer.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Oktober 2016)

R.C. schrieb:


> Das ist immer noch mehr Backwheel-Hop als Bunnyhop, du ziehst das Hinterrad bei weitem nicht hoch genug - das muss auf dieselbe Hoehe wie das Vorderrad.
> Btw. ist drueberspringen die bessere Uebung als raufspringen, du bist gute 5cm zu tief fuer die Mauer.


Naja... es ist immer noch ein Bunny Hop, wenngleich es eben nicht über die Mauer sonder darauf geht. Es fehlt nur das Nachziehen des HR aber das ist hier ja nicht zielführend, denn idealerweise sollte ich so auf dem HR landen, dass ich gleich drauf stehen bleibe und das VR gar nicht erst absetze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (11. Oktober 2016)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Naja... es ist immer noch ein Bunny Hop, wenngleich es eben nicht über die Mauer sonder darauf geht.



Ein halber Bunnyhop. Das Problem ist ja nicht, dass du raufspringst, sondern dass du das Hinterrad nicht hochziehst.



niconj2 schrieb:


> Es fehlt nur das Nachziehen des HR [...]



Und damit 'die Haelfte' der Bewegung des Bunnyhops.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Oktober 2016)

R.C. schrieb:


> Ein halber Bunnyhop. Das Problem ist ja nicht, dass du raufspringst, sondern dass du das Hinterrad nicht hochziehst.
> Und damit 'die Haelfte' der Bewegung des Bunnyhops.


Nungut. Dann ein 1/2 Bunny Hop. Ohne dem Nachziehen des HR. würde ich hier ca. 60cm überspringen. Mit Nachziehen habe ich noch nicht versucht, muss ich aber mal schauen.


----------



## R.C. (11. Oktober 2016)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Nungut. Dann ein 1/2 Bunny Hop. Ohne dem Nachziehen des HR. würde ich hier ca. 60cm überspringen. Mit Nachziehen habe ich noch nicht versucht, muss ich aber mal schauen.



Du solltest doch selbst sehen, dass du gute 30cm an Hoehe verschenkst wenn du nicht hochziehst.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Oktober 2016)

R.C. schrieb:


> Du solltest doch selbst sehen, dass du gute 30cm an Hoehe verschenkst wenn du nicht hochziehst.


Ja sehen ist die eine Sache d.h. aber noch lange nicht, dass ich über 1m mit einem Bunny Hop komme.


----------



## R.C. (11. Oktober 2016)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Ja sehen ist die eine Sache d.h. aber noch lange nicht, dass ich über 1m mit einem Bunny Hop komme.



So einfach ist's nicht, nein. Aber wenn man's nicht einmal versucht, geht's ganz sicher nicht


----------



## _Vader (11. Oktober 2016)

Nein Mann! Du vergisst, dass der Drehpunkt der Arsch/ die Hüfte des Bunnyhoppers ist und nicht das Vorderrad. Wenn man also abspringt und das Hinterrad hochkommt, dann bleibt der Arsch mehr oder weniger auf der selben Höhe (relativ zu Boden). Das bedeutet, dass der Hintern die maximale Höhe des Bunnyhops festlegt (minus laufradgröße usw). Wenn du das Video anschaust, fällt dir sicher auf, dass das Hinterrad fast am Hintern kratzt, und höher als der Hintern kommt das HR auf keinen fall. Man könnte höchstens sagen dass @niconj2 zu hecklastig ist, an der höchsten Stelle. Aber weil er ja auf dem HR landen will, kann man ihm das ja wohl kaum vorwerfen. Würde er einen Bunnyhop machen mit dem Ziel, "normal" zu landen wär sein Hintern etwas zentraler über dem Bike und damit nur minimal höher (radial zum Tretlager versetzt). Die Maximale Höhe des Bunnyhops wäre somit nur wenige cm steigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (11. Oktober 2016)

_Vader schrieb:


> Du vergisst, dass der Drehpunkt der Arsch/ die Hüfte des Bunnyhoppers ist und nicht das Vorderrad.



Natuerlich,  der Arsch muss min. auf Hoehe des Lenkers und das Hinterrad dann nachgezogen werden. Er laesst aber den Hintern runterfallen.



_Vader schrieb:


> Wenn du das Video anschaust, fällt dir sicher auf, dass das Hinterrad fast am Hintern kratzt, und höher als der Hintern kommt das HR auf keinen fall.



Aeh, ja. Wenn man das Hinterrad hochzieht, bleibt der Hintern normalerweise automatisch oben. Man kann aber auch sagen, er soll den Hintern weiter oben lassen, wenn ihm das so mehr hilft.


----------



## _Vader (11. Oktober 2016)

Wieder falsch. Bei einem normalen Bunnyhop ist idealerweise ungefähr die Stelle des Arsches der Drehpunkt (Schwerpunkt des bikes plus Rider), wenn man allerdings den Hintern raus streckt um hecklastig zu landen ist der Schwerpunkt ungefähr vor dem Bauch des Riders. Nun wird der Hintern durch das Drehmoment, welches entsteht, wenn man das HR hochzieht nach unten gedreht. Das hat überhaupt nix mit "runterfallen" zu tun sondern mit Aktion und Reaktion. Wenn er den Hintern in den Schwerpunkt hält (doof gesagt) kommt das Hinterrad bisschen höher, aber dann ist es unmöglich auf dem Hinterrad zu landen und dies dann auch noch zu halten. Falls dur mir nicht glauben willst, google mal eins  von Danny McAskills Videos. Wenn der Auf den Hinterrad landet wandert auch der Arsch runter. Außerdem ist es ja ein mechanisch sowas von eindeutig..


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Oktober 2016)

Danny wer?


----------



## _Vader (11. Oktober 2016)

Der Master of Ceremonies natürlich.  der soll gut sein an den tables..

Edit: Hahaha, sau geiles Video.  Und dieser übertriebene englische/schottische Flair.. 
Kannt ich noch gar nich. Find auch immer die Outtakes am Schluss echt witzig.


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Oktober 2016)

_Vader schrieb:


> Der Master of Ceremonies natürlich.  der soll gut sein an den tables..
> 
> Edit: Hahaha, sau geiles Video.  Und dieser übertriebene englische/schottische Flair..
> Kannt ich noch gar nich. Find auch immer die Outtakes am Schluss echt witzig.


Der spricht grad Live bei Facebook. Hat gemeint, dass er bei einem Trick 400 Versuche gebraucht hat und ihm die leid taten, die das Filmen mussten. Sie standen ja nur rum und Wetter war auch nicht so gut.

Hier ist auch kein gutes Wetter. Eigentlich wollte ich heute wieder fahren und meine max. Höhe herausfinden aber das geht leider bei Dauerregen nicht so. Naja... wenigstens kommt heute der Postbote mit meinen Danny MacAskill Reifen. Spring ich zwar nicht höher aber die sind wesentlich besser als die 24'' Holy Roller.


----------



## DrMo (17. Oktober 2016)

Hi niconj,

habe auch ein Fourplay, komme aber vom MTB nicht vom Trial. Macht Laune im Skatepark und in den Straßen zu spielen.
Ich bin mit den Holly-Roller ganz zufrieden und fahre mit 2,0bar. Das ist das untere Limit zum Pumpen im Skatepark.
Bei mehr Luftdruck schmerzen mir die Gelenke. Ich habe noch viel zu lernen. Wie viel Luftdruck fährst du?

-------
Zum Thema Bunny-Hop: Tolle Höhe! Schaffe ich bei weitem nicht.
Was ich lange falsch gemacht habe und übe abzustellen: Popo nicht weit genug hinten, zögerlich, Vorderrad zu niedrig, "Betrügen" durch Nachziehen des Hinterrades mit den verspreizten Füßen.

Ein AHA-Erlebnis war *mich explosiv durch Strecken der Knie nach hinten zu schießen*:
Die gestreckten Beine und der gestreckte Oberkörper bilden ein <.
*Die Hauptarbeit machen dabei die Beine, nicht die Arme. *
(Bild 2 zu Bild 3 in www.trashzen.com/bunny-hop-with-mtb.php  kann man mit den Pfeiltasten durchklicken)

Dann arbeitet das Hüftgelenk und klappt das < zu einem | auf. (Bild 3 zu Bild 4)
Hier arbeiten auch die Arme. Dieser Schritt klappt aber nur, wenn das Vorderrad zuvor durch die Gewichtsverlagerung entlastet wurde.

Ein weiteres AHA Erlebnis war im Stehen *kurz vor dem Absprung den Magic-Spot des Manuals zu fühlen* (Sweet!).
Meist ist mein Vorderrad immer noch zu weit unten, das merke ich weil dieses Gefühl ausbleibt.

Das alles wurde schon weiter oben unter dem Schlagwort "Vom Manual zum Bunny Hop" beschrieben.
Hier beschreibe ich meine AHA-Erlebnisse beim Lernen. Vielleicht hängt jemand an der gleichen Stelle, sicher nicht du.

Grüße


----------



## lordad (18. Oktober 2016)

Das verwirrende beim Bunnyhop ist ja , dass da die Leute dies selber halbwegs gut hinbekommen komplett unterschiedliche, teils gegenteilige Sachen sagen.

Ich habe den Bunnyhop relativ wenig geübt, aber kann ihn für mich als Anfänger ausreichend .
Anfangs habe ich das Hinterrad nicht wirklich hoch bekommen ... weil alle in Videos immer nur von Hüfte explosiv nach vorne oben reden...
Da ich vom Powerlifting komme... ist Hüfte explosiv nach vorne oben sozusagen meine Spezialität.

Nur leider hinterlässt das alleine außer Narben auf dem Schienbein nix.... (Man fliegt in hohem Bogen vom Rad)
Auch die Tipps mit Füßen nach unten in den Flatpedalpins festkrallen und nach hinten hochreissen hat 0,0 nix geholfen.

Bis ich mir mal überlegt habe , dass das allein physikalisch schon nicht alles sein kann.
Durch eine Kompression mit anschließender explosiver Streckbewegung nach vorne oben alleine, kommt das Hinterrad niemals 40cm und mehr mit vom Boden weg.
Der Trick ist richtig *aktiv Gegendruck mit den Handinnenflächen am Lenker* aufzubauen.

Die Energie ,die mit mir nach  vorne oben will braucht einen Gegenpol ... sonst springt man einfach nur vom Rad runter und das Hinterrad macht einen halbherzigen 5cm Hupfer während man abfliegt.

Bin echt verwundert , dass das niemand in seinen Videos erwähnt


----------



## jammerlappen (19. Oktober 2016)

Das Problem liegt m.E. darin, dass man für den richtigen Bunnyhop derart viele Versuche braucht, dass einem die Anfangsprobleme am Ende garnicht mehr bewußt sind.


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. November 2016)

Hab heute wieder ein wenig gebunnyhopt.  Bin jetzt bei 85cm ohne sehr große Anstrengung sodass ich glaube jetzt schon 90cm schaffen zu können. Ich habe auch mal getestet über ein Hindernis zu springen um nicht nur einen 1/2 Bunny Hop zu machen. Circa 70cm sind dort auch drin. Am Ende des Jahres sollen "to rear" die 100cm fallen; wenn das Wetter mitspielt natürlich.


----------



## RockAddict (11. November 2016)

niconj schrieb:


> Hab heute wieder ein wenig gebunnyhopt.  Bin jetzt bei 85cm ohne sehr große Anstrengung sodass ich glaube jetzt schon 90cm schaffen zu können. Ich habe auch mal getestet über ein Hindernis zu springen um nicht nur einen 1/2 Bunny Hop zu machen. Circa 70cm sind dort auch drin. Am Ende des Jahres sollen "to rear" die 100cm fallen; wenn das Wetter mitspielt natürlich.


wow, da werd ich neidisch ! Sieht richtig gut aus.
Wie sieht es aus wenn du das mit einem MTB in passender größe versuchst?
Gleiche Höhe oder geht da etwas/viel verloren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (11. November 2016)

RockAddict schrieb:


> wow, da werd ich neidisch ! Sieht richtig gut aus.
> Wie sieht es aus wenn du das mit einem MTB in passender größe versuchst?
> Gleiche Höhe oder geht da etwas/viel verloren?


 Hab kein MTB. Da würde aber sicherlich Höhe verloren gehen. Ist bei mir nicht wie bei Danny Macaskill.


----------



## RockAddict (20. November 2016)

niconj schrieb:


> Hab kein MTB. Da würde aber sicherlich Höhe verloren gehen. Ist bei mir nicht wie bei Danny Macaskill.


Was ist das was du da fährst? Ist das in DirtBike?

Edit: Wie nennt man den "move" aus dem Video? Der Sprung selber ist ein BunnyHop aber wie nennt man es wenn man nun, so wie du, auf etwas Landet?
Dumme Frage? ^^


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. November 2016)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Was ist das was du da fährst? Ist das in DirtBike?
> 
> Edit: Wie nennt man den "move" aus dem Video? Der Sprung selber ist ein BunnyHop aber wie nennt man es wenn man nun, so wie du, auf etwas Landet?
> Dumme Frage? ^^


Das ist ein Street Trial Rad. Hab noch ein Pure Trial Rad, welches keinen Sattel hat. Man nennt es "Bunny Up" oder so, ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt gar nicht. Beim Pure Trial ist die Technik etwas anders und es heißt Pedal Up. Hier habe ich am ende einen davon auf 80cm hoch. Wie man sieht, kommt hier der Impuls aus der Pedale.

Ich habe es heute mal versucht über Dinge drüber zu springen und bin leider immer mit dem HR auf den Sachen gelandet. Ist eine ganz schöne Umstellung und die Bewegung ist bei mir so automatisiert, dass ein Bunny Hop eben mit dem HR irgendwo drauf geht. Die HR Bremse habe ich auch immer zu.  Muss ich mal weiter üben. Über ca. 60-70cm komme ich drüber.


----------



## RockAddict (22. November 2016)

niconj schrieb:


> Das ist ein Street Trial Rad. Hab noch ein Pure Trial Rad, welches keinen Sattel hat. Man nennt es "Bunny Up" oder so, ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt gar nicht. Beim Pure Trial ist die Technik etwas anders und es heißt Pedal Up. Hier habe ich am ende einen davon auf 80cm hoch. Wie man sieht, kommt hier der Impuls aus der Pedale.
> 
> Ich habe es heute mal versucht über Dinge drüber zu springen und bin leider immer mit dem HR auf den Sachen gelandet. Ist eine ganz schöne Umstellung und die Bewegung ist bei mir so automatisiert, dass ein Bunny Hop eben mit dem HR irgendwo drauf geht. Die HR Bremse habe ich auch immer zu.  Muss ich mal weiter üben. Über ca. 60-70cm komme ich drüber.


Danke für die Auskunft .
Werd mir jetzt im Sommer erstmal ein neues Fully aufbauen und wenn dann noch etwas Asche über bleibt kaufe ich mir auch ein Street Trial Rad. Um in der Stadt technik zu üben sicher praktisch.


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. November 2016)

RockAddict schrieb:


> kaufe ich mir auch ein Street Trial Rad. Um in der Stadt technik zu üben sicher praktisch.


Löblich. Macht aber abhängig und kostet auch nicht nur einen 5er. Meins ist auch über 1000€.


----------



## DrMo (23. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

für alle die Wetterbedingt nicht biken gehen können hier ein kleiner Bastelbogen zum Thema 

					  Bunnyhop, Grundposition bei der Abfahrt, ...

Ihr könnt ja - soweit vorhanden - eure Kinder zum Basteln einspannen. Ausmalen ist auch erlaubt 

Viel Spaß


----------



## RockAddict (28. November 2016)

Mir ist es zwar etwas unangenehm nach ca. zwei monaten üben so einen Pups hochzuladen, aber ich glaub besser ihr sagt mir was ich wie optimieren kann/muss bevor ich es falsch lerne.


----------



## Marc B (28. November 2016)

@RockAddict Die ersten Versuche waren noch mit sehr viel "Anfersen", also das HR hochreißen aus den Beinen, danach die Versuche wurden immer besser, also so, dass Du mehr aus den Beinen "abgesprungen" bist. Weiter so! Wichtig ist, dass Du aus dem Manual-Impuls (also VR anlupfen mit einer Verschiebung der KSP nach hinten, nach oben abspringst aus den Beinen, nach vorne kommst Du dabei automatisch. Wenn man sich zu übertrieben nach vorne wirft ist das kontraproduktiv.

Wichtiger Tipp: Nutze die gratis App Coachs Eye für eine super Zeitlupe! Und stell die Kamera nicht so weit weg ;-)


----------



## _Vader (28. November 2016)

? Ich finde den ersten Versuch im Video am besten. Hätte gesagt VR höher ziehen und mehr abspringen. Denn die Höhe des VR bestimmt die gesamthöhe des Bunny Hops. 
Oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (29. November 2016)

Gerade beim ersten Versuch wirft er sich zu sehr nach vorne anstatt wie bei einem Absprung ideal in eine volle Beinstreckung zu gehen. Schau Dir das mal hier an:


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. November 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> @RockAddict...Wichtig ist, dass Du aus dem Manual-Impuls (also VR anlupfen mit einer Verschiebung der KSP nach hinten, nach oben abspringst aus den Beinen, nach vorne kommst Du dabei automatisch. Wenn man sich zu übertrieben nach vorne wirft ist das kontraproduktiv.


Ich wäre happy, wenn ich es so weit brächte! Marcs rat würde ich so beschreiben: Gehe erst einmal flach soweit wie möglich nach hinten. Dann kommt das vorderrad hoch. Die beine sind noch nicht gestreckt! Schaffst du es, mit gestreckten armen den rücken gerade zu bekommen, kannst du mit dem rad wie ein taschenmesser nach oben zusammen klappen. Und erst dabei springst du hoch (resume des von Marc verlinkten videos) und schiebst dann die arme nach vorn. Also alles, was du machst mit klein wenig anderem timing.
Ich bin auf dein nächstes video gespannt.


----------



## mpirklbauer (29. November 2016)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Mir ist es zwar etwas unangenehm nach ca. zwei monaten üben so einen Pups hochzuladen, aber ich glaub besser ihr sagt mir was ich wie optimieren kann/muss bevor ich es falsch lerne.



Würde etwas schneller fahren.
Für mich sieht es so aus, als ob du beim Absprung schon fast still stehst.
Dadurch wirkt es sehr abgehackt.

Da ganze soll einen flüssige Bewegung sein.

Übe erst mal das hochbringen des Vorderrades, sitzt das, geht das Hinterrad meist schon alleine mit.


----------



## RockAddict (30. November 2016)

Erstmal danke für alle Tipps.
Hab mir gestern und Heute bei dem geilen Wetter Urlaub genommen und weiter trainiert.
Ging manchmal besser, manchmal schlechter aber "üben, üben, üben" lautet die Devise.

@Marc B : Ich hab das mal wie in deinem Video gezeigt nachgemacht, krieg auch das VR richtig gut hoch, aber wenn ich senkrecht hochgehe, krieg ich das Hinterrad nicht hoch.





Hab dann mal einen richtig dicken Baumstamm (gefühlt 40cm im Durchmesser, könnte im Video kleiner aussehen ) als Hindernis genommen und weiter Trainiert.
Hab ab und zu das Gefühl das ich es gar nicht so falsch mache, der darauf folgende BunnyHop ist dann wieder voll für die Tonne.
Bin dann nach gut 1,5h wieder heim gefahren, weil's auch ordentlich auf die Knie geht.
Möchte mal hören ob ich schon auf dem richtig Weg bin oder ist bei mir Hopfen und Malz verloren?





PS: Um die Geschwindigkeit zu verlangsamen, eifnach auf das Zahnrad klicken und Geschwindigkeit auf 0.25 setzen =)


----------



## _Vader (30. November 2016)

Versuch mal so wie beim ersten Video bisschen mehr abzuspringen und so das Hinterrad vom boden wegzubekommen. Wenn das klappt kannst du dich daranmachen das dein bike wieder waagerecht in der luft ist. 
evtl die Zugstufe vom federbein ein oder 2 klicks schneller machen.


----------



## mpirklbauer (30. November 2016)

Schneller nachdrücken bzw. überhaupt würde ich sagen.
Du bleibst in der Bewegung stecken.
Dadurch bleibt das Hinterrad am Boden.

Mach alles Step by Step, auch wenn es länger dauert bis ein Bunnyhob raus kommt.
Manuallimpuls verinnerlichen,vor allem dann bei höhere Geschwindigkeit. Ein Bunnyhob ist etwas dynamisches, dazu brauchst du die Bewegungsenergie.
Habe teilweise 2 Stunden pro Tag das Vorderrad hochziehen geübt.
Als nächstes kommt das Drücken des Lenkers und Hochziehn der Beine.

Sitzt der Bunnyhob ohne Hinterniss, würde ich anfangen über Dinge zu hüpfen.

Anders stresst du dich nur, weil da was liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raymond12 (1. Dezember 2016)

Bin auch seit letzter Woche am Bunny Hop üben. 39,5 waren bisher mein höchstes übersprungenes Hindernis. Also auch noch ausbaufähig. 

Ein Unterschied der mir beim Vergleich mit Rockaddict aufgefallen ist: 
Du gehst am Anfang mit dem Oberkörper dicht zum Lenker um Schwung zu holen. Da bleibst Du sehr lange. Ich mache es ein bisschen anders, ich drücke das Vorderrad mit den Armen richtig nach unten und nutze die entstandene Kompression um danach fast automatisch nach hinten oben zu kommen. Das spart Kraft. Vielleicht hilft es ja. Mein Bike hat aber auch keine Federung, daher bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das komplett übertragbar ist.

Um mich selbst auf den Absprung vorzubereiten, wippe ich beim anfahren das Bike durch mehrmalige Kompression beider Räder auch ganz leicht vor. Erleichtert mir irgendwie das Gespür für das Timing vor dem Hindernis.Von der Technik an sich ist das zwar absolut überflüssig hilft mir aber mental weiter. Ein bisschen wie das Wippen das Kinder oft machen, wenn bevor Sie in ein Springseil hüpfen.


----------



## Marc B (1. Dezember 2016)

@RockAddict Dein Problem erkennt man sofort, das haben sehr Viele, die das üben!

Beim VR Anlupfen nutzt Du statt dem Manual-Impuls den "Oben-Hinten-Impuls", sprich Du gehst aus der tiefen Haltung beim Schwung holen in eine Arm und Beinstreckung (Beine fast gestreckt in Deinem Fall). Wenn Du das Bild einfrierst ist das VR dann oben und Du selber bist mit der Hüfte auch schon recht weit oben und kannst von da aus kaum noch abspringen - deshalb nimmst Du HR mit einer Mischung aus "Dich nach vorne werfen" und Anfersen mit und springst nicht dynamisch ab.

Hier zeige ich den Unterschied beim Manual-Impuls: 






Und hier zeige ich, wie Du den Manual-Impuls nutzt, um dann mit den Beinen abspringen zu können:






Schicke Dir in einer PN noch was dazu!

P.S.: Ich würde ein Thema nicht so viel & lange üben an einem Tag, das bringt nicht viel - step by step und verschieden Sachen üben, mit wachsender Müdigkeit und sinkender Konzentration fällt man eher in alte Gewohnheiten zurück!


----------



## Raymond12 (1. Dezember 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> @RockAddict  [...] nutzt Du statt dem Manual-Impuls den "Oben-Hinten-Impuls", [...]


 oh okay, also Popo mehr Richtung Hinterrad und erst nach oben, wenn das Vorderrad schon in der Aufwärtsbewegung ist.


----------



## RockAddict (1. Dezember 2016)

Nochmal danke an jeden Support .
Ich werde meinen Knien jetzt erst mal eine Pause gönnen, die hats ziemlich mitgenommen, trotz Bandagen.
Den Ablauf hab ich jetzt so weit verstanden, mein Kopf meint in der Praxis aber immer was anderes machen zu müssen.
Bevor ich jetzt mal den BunnyHop weiter übe, werde ich wohl erst den Manual optimieren, damit ich mich auf einem Rad sicherer fühle und verbinde dann den Manual mit dem hinten hoch.
Wenn mich der Mut nicht verlassen hat und ich nicht auf Schach umgestiegen bin, lade ich in nem Monat weitere "Fortschritte" hoch .
Grüße Rocky


----------



## Marc B (1. Dezember 2016)

Ja, mach das Step by step. Erst VR anlupfen üben ohne Oben-Hinten-Impuls, dann das Abspringen aus den Beinen üben und dann das verbinden. Finde nicht jedes Detail daran top, aber an sich zeigt Neils Video das auch super (er vergisst zu betonen, dass man zum Manual-Impuls den Lenker explosiv nach vorne schieben sollte um der Armstreckung eine Dynamik zu geben, der KSP wandert dann automatisch nach hinten):


----------



## DrMo (2. Dezember 2016)

RockAddict schrieb:


> Hab ab und zu das Gefühl das ich es gar nicht so falsch mache, der darauf folgende BunnyHop ist dann wieder voll für die Tonne.
> Bin dann nach gut 1,5h wieder heim gefahren, weil's auch ordentlich auf die Knie geht.
> Möchte mal hören ob ich schon auf dem richtig Weg bin oder ist bei mir Hopfen und Malz verloren?



Hi RockAddict,

natürlich bist du auf dem richtigen Weg, vergiss das mit dem Hopfen und Malz. Da muss/musste jeder durch und irgendwann macht es Klick. Da Du übst und korrigierst passt das.

2 Gedanken zu Deinem letztem Video:

* Wenn Dein Bunny-Hop zu spät startet bist Du schon beim Hinderniss, wenn Dein Vorderrad noch tief ist. Du must dann schon vom HR abspringen und erreichst keine Höhe. Probier mal früher/weiter vor dem Hinternis den BH zu beginnen.
Variiere Deine Anfahrgeschwindigkeit. Für hohe Hops muss der Lenker zu Hüfte und Dein Körper muss gestreckt sein.

* Bei der Bewegungsausführung Großhirn ausschalten (klingt so einfach, ist es nicht). 
Großhirn fasst Entschluss: Bunny Hop, Kleinhirn und ZNS soll den Rest machen
Nenn es Autopilot, ZEN, Flow, The Force, Fein(st)koordination...

Ein Gedanke für noch höhere Bunny-Hops, angeregt von trashzen.com
Der Hüftwinkel in der Manualposition ist spitz (z.B. 45 Grad)
Beim Aufklappen des Hüftwinkels wird das VR vom Boden gehoben (siehe Videos von Mark).
Dadurch wandern die Pedale nach oben.
Die Pedale sind quasi der Aufzug, auf dem der Körper nach oben "fährt"
Bei einem Hüftwinkel von ca. 180Grad, d.h. gestreckt stehen, ist der Pedallift zu Ende.
Obwohl man noch gar nicht abgesprungen ist ist der Körperschwerpunkt deutlich weiter oben als am Beginn der Bewegung.

Diese Bewegung erfolgt aus der Hüfte. 
Dabei steht man auf (vergrößert den Hüftwinkel) 
und zieht den Lenker zur Hüfte (nicht an die Brust).

Je kräftiger, desto stärker die Beschleunigung nach oben, desto höher der Sprung.

Diese Bewegung ist aufgrund der Hebelwirkung günstig: 
	  langer Hebelarm HR-Auflagepunkt auf Boden -- Lenker (Ansatzpunkt der Kraft)
	  wirkt auf
	  kurzen Hebelarm HR-Auflagepunkt auf Boden -- Pedal (der Lift für den Körper)

Beim Trial kommt dann noch der Pedal-Kick dazu, also ein Tritt in die Kurbel, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Vielleicht mache ich noch 'ne Zeichnung.

So long, nicht verzagen, weiter so !


----------



## DrMo (2. Dezember 2016)




----------



## MAyS (2. Dezember 2016)

Mir hat es extrem geholfen was Marc sagt. Beim Manual Impuls nach hinten aber versuchen tief zu bleiben. So sind die Beine noch nicht gestreckt und man kann noch gut abspringen. Und mein Fehler war auch das fehlende Aufstehen wie von DrMo gezeigt. Diese beiden Korrekturen haben dazu geführt dass ich als ziemlicher Bewegungslegasteniker den BunnyHop hinbekomme.


----------



## DrMo (4. Dezember 2016)

@Marc B Zuerst mal Danke, Danke für Dein Engagement.

Ich versuche die Techniken mit Hilfe der "guten alten Physik" zu *verstehen.*
Dies kann nur der erste Schritt sein. 
Bis ich die Bewegung in Grobkoordination einmal auf dem Bike *gespürt* habe
weiß ich nicht wirklich was bei der Theorie die wichtigen Punkte sind.

Gestern beim Üben des Manuals (den ich nicht kann) habe ich folgendes gespürt.

Zum Auftackimpuls beim Manual:
Die L förmige Bewegung macht für mich Sinn.

Womit soll ich das Tiefgehen stoppen? Mit den Armen ? *
Arme versteifen, damit der Vordereifen komprimiert wird und nach oben springt?*
Das würde es einfacher machen das Vorderrad nach hinten zu ziehen (Winkel Kraft-Hebel günstiger)

		vgl. eine Türe öffnet man mit einem 90Grad Winkel zwischen Kraft und Türebene.
		wenn der Winkel 0Grad oder 180Grad ist bewegt sich die Tür nicht 

d.h. falls der Vorderreifen nicht hoch "gehüpft" ist, ist der Winkel zum Aufziehen des Vorderrads sehr ungünstig 
=> große Kraft nötig, Hektik, "Wuchten" => Kontrollverlust

Ist diese Vorstellung sinnvoll?

Vielleicht ist das mein Problem, denn bei allen Bike-Manövern habe ich (unterbewusst) Angst nach hinten zu fallen,
mein Unterbewusstsein stoppt dann manchmal die Bewegung.


----------



## Marc B (4. Dezember 2016)

Ja, die unterbewusste Angst nach hinten zu kippen ist da sehr entscheidend. Da muss man erst mal seine Komfortzone erweitern und viele Wiederholungen durchführen. Ein Finger an der HR-Bremse hilft als Rettungsanker, falls man wirklich droht nach hinten zu kippen einfach ziehen u. das VR klappt runter!

Puh, das mit dem Komprimieren des VR ist mir alles was too much. Wenn Du aus der tiefen und zentralen Haltung (Arme gebeugt) den Lenker explosiv nach vorne "schubst" (Arme strecken sich) passiert alles von alleine. Dein KSP geht nach hinten und die leichte Masse (VR) folgt der schweren Masse (Körpermasse) 

LG,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (4. Dezember 2016)

gestrichen wegen Unachtsamkeit


----------



## Shaddix (4. Dezember 2016)

MAyS schrieb:


> Mir hat es extrem geholfen was Marc sagt. Beim Manual Impuls nach hinten aber versuchen tief zu bleiben. So sind die Beine noch nicht gestreckt und man kann noch gut abspringen. Und mein Fehler war auch das fehlende Aufstehen wie von DrMo gezeigt. Diese beiden Korrekturen haben dazu geführt dass ich als ziemlicher Bewegungslegasteniker den BunnyHop hinbekomme.


dito 
Dank den Einträgen im November habe ich es heute auch endlich geschafft, einen kleinen Bunnyhop hinzubekommen. War durch Knieverletzung leider im September, Anfang Oktober 2016 gar nicht am fahren. Das würft einen doch arg zurück, aber der Anfang ist getan, bin richtig happy^^ Deswegen auch von mir Danke


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (7. Dezember 2016)

Zwei Dinge die mir gerade beim üben aufgefallen sind:
1. (wie beim Wheelie) kommt die Kraft zum hochziehen des Vorderrads aus dem Rücken und man streckt die Arme; nicht den Fehler machen mit den Armen den Lenker reissen zu wollen, das funktioniert nicht wirklich
2. nicht senkrecht nach oben, sondern nach schräg hinten/oben springen; einfach mal bei guten BH-Videos wo man den Fahrer seitlich sehen kann beobachten, die springen auch leicht nach hinten weg

Viel Erfolg beim weiter üben.


----------



## Marc B (8. Dezember 2016)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> (...)
> 2. nicht senkrecht nach oben, sondern nach schräg hinten/oben springen; einfach mal bei guten BH-Videos wo man den Fahrer seitlich sehen kann beobachten, die springen auch leicht nach hinten weg



Ich würde eher nur nach hinten gehen erst und dann beim Abspringen erst nach oben kommen (Beinstreckung). Das gibt einem mehr Sprungkraft und macht den Bunny Hop effizienter 

Ride on, 
Marc


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (8. Dezember 2016)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ich würde eher nur nach hinten gehen erst und dann beim Abspringen erst nach oben kommen (Beinstreckung). Das gibt einem mehr Sprungkraft und macht den Bunny Hop effizienter
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc



Okay, werde das beim nächsten Mal probieren.


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe mir mal viele Bunny Hops von Danny MacAskill angeschaut und auch viel mit Ali C drüber gesprochen. Ein hoher Bunny Hop und hier war ich auf dem Holzweg, kommt nicht von der Geschwindigkeit die man fährt. Es ist vielmehr die Geschwindigkeit mit der man das VR nach oben bekommt und dann eben hinten abspringt.

Gerade bei Danny sieht man sehr gut, wie er sich sehr schnellkräftig vom Lenker abdrückt _nachdem_ er sich weit drüber gelehnt hat (mit dem Kopf). Wichtig hierbei ist, nicht zu verharren, denn dann wird es nichts. Man kann auch durch dieses ruckhafte pushen die Kompression des VR Reifens nutzen. Ich für mich habe jedenfalls herausgefunden, dass dieser Push vom Lenker sehr viel bringt.

Ich habe vorgestern auch mal einen kleinen Kicker vor eine 80cm Mauer getan. Dort komme ich schon sehr einfach hoch, mit dem Kicker wird das Ganze aber noch viel einfacher. Ich bin der Meinung, dass man hier ggf. sogar die Technik üben kann, denn der Kicker sorgt automatisch dafür, dass sowohl VR als auch HR nach oben katapultiert werden.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BNhP67WAvY-/?taken-by=danny_macaskill


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. Dezember 2016)

So. Ich habe heute mal versucht _über_ etwas zu springen an Stelle von drauf. Ist gar nicht so einfach und es fühlt sich irgendwie sehr "unnatürlich" für mich an. Mit dem HR auf eine 90cm Mauer ist kein Problem, _über_ diese 50cm Mauer schaffe ich es nicht. Ich will immer drauf springen. Muss ich wohl mal noch verstärkt üben.


----------



## mpirklbauer (30. Dezember 2016)

niconj schrieb:


> So. Ich habe heute mal versucht _über_ etwas zu springen an Stelle von drauf. Ist gar nicht so einfach und es fühlt sich irgendwie sehr "unnatürlich" für mich an. Mit dem HR auf eine 90cm Mauer ist kein Problem, _über_ diese 50cm Mauer schaffe ich es nicht. Ich will immer drauf springen. Muss ich wohl mal noch verstärkt üben.


Versuch mal das Vorderrad beim Laden etwas mehr noch runter zu drücken.
Du verharrst in deiner "Manual" oder BackWheel Ladeposition, dadurch überspringst du die Mauer nicht.


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. Dezember 2016)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Versuch mal das Vorderrad beim Laden etwas mehr noch runter zu drücken.
> Du verharrst in deiner "Manual" oder BackWheel Ladeposition, dadurch überspringst du die Mauer nicht.


Danke. Wenn ich versuche einen Bunny Hop to Front zu machen, mache ich das, hier ist es einfach ungewohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Destroy104 (30. Dezember 2016)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe vorgestern auch mal einen kleinen Kicker vor eine 80cm Mauer getan. Dort komme ich schon sehr einfach hoch, mit dem Kicker wird das Ganze aber noch viel einfacher. Ich bin der Meinung, dass man hier ggf. sogar die Technik üben kann, denn der Kicker sorgt automatisch dafür, dass sowohl VR als auch HR nach oben katapultiert werden.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BNhP67WAvY-/?taken-by=danny_macaskill



das würde ich so wie du es sagt unterschreiben, ich finde auch es hilft  extrem die technick zu lernen und dabei denoch schon erfolge zu haben auch wenn die technik nicht optimal sitzt.


----------



## MaxBas (1. Januar 2017)

hatte jemand vielleicht einen Tipp für ein gutes Hindernis zum Höhe üben / feststellen? Bei  Sachen über 30cm  würde ich gerne mit etwas Weichem üben  wenn es sich auch noch klein in den Rucksack packen ließe, wäre es perfekt. @Marc B Hättest du vielleicht einen Tipp aus der Praxis für mich? Danke


----------



## Destroy104 (1. Januar 2017)

MaxBas schrieb:


> hatte jemand vielleicht einen Tipp für ein gutes Hindernis zum Höhe üben / feststellen? Bei  Sachen über 30cm  würde ich gerne mit etwas Weichem üben  wenn es sich auch noch klein in den Rucksack packen ließe, wäre es perfekt. @Marc B Hättest du vielleicht einen Tipp aus der Praxis für mich? Danke


wenn du im wald, oder auf Feldwegen oder so trainierst nimm nen Feldspaten mit und schaufle dir nen kleinen Hindernis haufen, der ist dann schön weich und wenn du mit dem vorderrad nicht drüber kommst reist du nur die spitze des haufens weg. wäre so eine spontane idee, oder mit ästen, eine art barriere bauen wie beim Hürdenlauf für pferde, rechts und links nen ast in den boden rammen und in die Verzweigungen nen horizontalen dünnen ast legen, bist zu tief fällt der ast aber nicht du. könntest dir ja zuhause 2 latten mit einkerbungen und cm Bemessung machen und in die kerben nen kleinen stock legen.


----------



## sp00n82 (1. Januar 2017)

MaxBas schrieb:


> hatte jemand vielleicht einen Tipp für ein gutes Hindernis zum Höhe üben / feststellen? Bei  Sachen über 30cm  würde ich gerne mit etwas Weichem üben  wenn es sich auch noch klein in den Rucksack packen ließe, wäre es perfekt. @Marc B Hättest du vielleicht einen Tipp aus der Praxis für mich? Danke


Nimm nem Karton aus den vielen Bestellungen fürs Bike.


----------



## MTBLA (1. Januar 2017)

Oder den Rucksack, den du eh dabei hast...


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Januar 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Nimm nem Karton aus den vielen Bestellungen fürs Bike.


Damit habe ich angefangen damals. 

Interessant. Wenn ich mir das letzte Video so anschaue, dann kam ich sogar mal über 50-60cm. Irgendwann habe ich dann nur noch versucht mit dem HR auf dem Hindernis zu landen und habe jetzt Probleme mit der Technik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (2. Januar 2017)

Destroy104 schrieb:


> wenn du im Wald ... trainierst nimm einen Feldspaten mit und schaufele dir einen kleinen Hindernishaufen ...


Nicht solche 'Tips' bitte. Da ist Ärger mit der Försterei doch vorprogrammiert...


----------



## MaxBas (2. Januar 2017)

bei uns in München besonders 
lage ist leider angespannt. 
Rucksack habe ich schon genommen, aber ich wollte mal die Höhe bestimmen. Stöcker und Zollstock wirds dann wohl. danke


----------



## Destroy104 (2. Januar 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Nicht solche 'Tips' bitte. Da ist Ärger mit der Försterei doch vorprogrammiert...


soweit habe ich net gedacht, danke für die anmerkung


----------



## MTB_Daniel (2. Januar 2017)

Ich hab mir damals einen Fußabstreifer senkrecht aufgestellt mit Hilfe eines Brettchens.

Das gibt eine schöne je nach Schräge bis zu 40cm hohe "Wand". Ein ordentliches optisches Hindernis, das hilft beim Anpeilen. Ist weich und klappt bei Berührung in sich zusammen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Januar 2017)

MTB_Daniel schrieb:


> Ich hab mir damals einen Fußabstreifer senkrecht aufgestellt


Jetzt ist es der Schuhschrank? 

Ich werde mal das hier probieren. D.h. den Po neben das Rad zu packen.


----------



## MTB_Daniel (2. Januar 2017)

An der Höhe habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht weitergearbeitet. Da war ich damals wahrscheinlich besser als heute. Heute bin ich aber viel sicherer und integriere den Hop wo es nur geht in den "Trailride". Um's streeten ist es mir nie gegangen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Februar 2017)

Hab mal mit Kicker versucht auf eine 1.30m Mauer zu kommen. Wahnsinn, wie dich so ein kleiner Bordstein hochkatapultiert. Der Kollege oben auf dem verlinkten Foto springt auf selbige Höhe (und noch höher) ohne Kicker. Bei 5:55. Ist bei ihm Brusthöhe bei 1.85cm Körpergröße. Das ist 1.50m oder so.


----------



## Kadauz (16. Februar 2017)

Wobei man sagen muss, dass der Typ ja noch nen schönen Pedalkick vor dem Absprung raushaut. Das ist nochmal ein ganze Stück heftiger, wie der "normale" Bunny Hop.


----------



## Raymond12 (16. Februar 2017)

Das erzählste Ali C besser nicht direkt. Der rühmt sich doch immer seines sauberen Fahrstils.


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Februar 2017)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Wobei man sagen muss, dass der Typ ja noch nen schönen Pedalkick vor dem Absprung raushaut. Das ist nochmal ein ganze Stück heftiger, wie der "normale" Bunny Hop.


Einen Pedal Kick? Seh ich da nicht. Das ist einfach, dass er auch noch aus den Waden abspringt. Hier finde ich es noch krasser. Ist nicht so hoch aber ohne viel Anlauf und nur mal kurz in die Pedale getreten. Das übe ich derzeit. Ist halt noch ein Stückchen schwerer, Wenn man keinen Anlauf hat.

Bei 3:26


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrMo (16. Februar 2017)

Krass: Ali tritt einmal mit Rechts ins Pedal, ratscht zurück und macht einen Bunny Hop.
Ok, Bunny Hops auf etwas funktionieren mit sehr wenig Geschwindigkeit


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Februar 2017)

DrMo schrieb:


> Krass: Ali tritt einmal mit Rechts ins Pedal, ratscht zurück und macht einen Bunny Hop.
> Ok, Bunny Hops auf etwas funktionieren mit sehr wenig Geschwindigkeit


Er kommt mit diesem kleinen Kick aber auch auf eine recht hohe Geschwindigkeit. Seine Bunny Hop Bewegung ist auch so explosiv. Wahnsinn für jemanden, der bei 1.85m nur 70kg wiegt.


----------



## Kadauz (17. Februar 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Einen Pedal Kick? Seh ich da nicht. Das ist einfach, dass er auch noch aus den Waden abspringt. Hier finde ich es noch krasser. Ist nicht so hoch aber ohne viel Anlauf und nur mal kurz in die Pedale getreten. Das übe ich derzeit. Ist halt noch ein Stückchen schwerer, Wenn man keinen Anlauf hat.
> 
> Bei 3:26


Wenn das doch kein Pedalkick ist, dann ist das ziemmlich heftig...


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Februar 2017)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Wenn das doch kein Pedalkick ist, dann ist das ziemmlich heftig...


Das kommt einfach so. Ich mach es hier ja auch und würde es nicht als Kick bezeichnen. Einfach mal auf 0.25 Geschwindigkeit stellen. Da sieht man es auch, wenngleich nicht so ausgeprägt wie bei Ali.


----------



## Marc B (9. März 2017)

Aktuelles Statement von mir (auch wegen aktuelles Artikel in der BIKE und den Ergon-How-To-Clip dazu):


----------



## MaxBas (9. März 2017)

Gutes Statement! Zeigt auch Mal wieder, dass ein sauberer Manualimpuls mit die wichtigste Trailtechnik ist.


----------



## DrMo (9. März 2017)

Danke Marc für Deine Videos.

Falls ich Dich richtig verstehe erfolgt bei Deiner Bunny Hop Version der Hinterradlift durch eine Verlagerung des Körperschwerpunkts nach vorne mit gleichzeitigem Mitnehmen der Pedale (Clickies oder Verspreizen). Für den Einstieg und kleinere Hindernisse prima.

Wenn man höher will denke ich dass die *Armarbeit* immer wichtiger wird: Lenker und Hüfte *schnell* zusammenführen und das Bike am Lenker hochheben (vgl. Rudern: Lenker ran an die Hüfte, hoch entlang des Oberkörpers, dann wieder anch vorne)

Ich denke auch, dass ein Bunny Hop nicht langsam ausgeführt werden kann: Große Kraft, große Beschleunigung, große Höhe.

Viele Grüße, keep on riding and filming


----------



## MaxBas (9. März 2017)

durch die Ruderbewegung ist es auch leichter gleichzeitig auf beiden Rädern zu landen. Phil Metz erklärt das sehr gut auf youtube, wie ich finde. auch sein video zu üblichen Problemen war sehr hilfreich


----------



## Blacksnowman (10. März 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe mich mal die letzen Tage ein bisschen am Bunnyhop versucht und das ist dabei bisher rum gekommen.
Wäre für ein paar Tipps echt dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (10. März 2017)

Sieht gut aus...
Leg mal ein Blatt Papier oder ein Buch auf den Boden und hopps drüber.
Probiers einfach mal auf der Tour hin und wieder über nen kleinen Ast drüber, das motiviert.


----------



## Marc B (11. März 2017)

DrMo schrieb:


> Danke Marc für Deine Videos.
> 
> Falls ich Dich richtig verstehe erfolgt bei Deiner Bunny Hop Version der Hinterradlift durch eine Verlagerung des Körperschwerpunkts nach vorne mit gleichzeitigem Mitnehmen der Pedale (Clickies oder Verspreizen). Für den Einstieg und kleinere Hindernisse prima.
> 
> (...)



Danke für Dein Feedback! Das HR nehme ich mit, indem ich mit in die Pedale gekeilten Füßen eine Sprung nach oben mache (Beine strecken sich dabei) - nach vorne kommt man dabei automatisch, sprich wieder zentral (weil man ja vorher leicht hinten war). Je nachdem wie hoch man das VR gelupft hat, folgt das HR dann diesem. Man kann das Bike unter sich weiter hochziehen aus Armen und Beinen für mehr Höhe.

Ich finde diese Sequenz immer sehr schön (bis auf fehlenden Helm):


----------



## Marc B (11. März 2017)

Blacksnowman schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mich mal die letzen Tage ein bisschen am Bunnyhop versucht und das ist dabei bisher rum gekommen.
> Wäre für ein paar Tipps echt dankbar.



Beim Mitnehmen des HR würde ich mich noch mehr auf den Absprung nach oben mit gestreckten Beinen konzentrieren, da Du Dich mehrfach etwas zu weit nach vorne geworfen hast. Diese Änderung wird Timing und Dynamik optimieren, Hindernisse wären dann der nächste Schritt!

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Blacksnowman (9. April 2017)

Hi,

ich hab die letzte Woche nochmal genutzt und versucht jeden Tag 1/2 bis 1 Stunde zu üben - langsam läufts . Ich habe aber immer noch ziemliche Probleme das Hinterrad hoch zubekommen. Je höher ich das Vorderrad hochziehe desto mehr Probleme habe ich mit dem Hinterrad.
Hat wer vielleicht nen Tipp für mich?


----------



## Raymond12 (9. April 2017)

Das sieht doch schon vielversprechend aus. Nimm Dir mal eine Kiste und versuche über die Kiste zu springen. Ich finde das motivierend. Zu Deiner HR Höhe: Achte mal auf Deine Kniegelenke, die sind fast immer immer gebeugt. Wenn das Vorderrad an der höchsten Stelle ist, solltest Du richtig abspringen. Wenn Du das ohne Bike machst, dann musst Du Deine Beine auch durchstrecken um die volle Höhe zu bekommen. Das gleiche dann auch mit Bike erst danach kommt der Trick mit dem Hochfersen, aber das haste ja eigentlich drauf.


----------



## lordad (25. April 2017)

Blacksnowman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hab die letzte Woche nochmal genutzt und versucht jeden Tag 1/2 bis 1 Stunde zu üben - langsam läufts . Ich habe aber immer noch ziemliche Probleme das Hinterrad hoch zubekommen. Je höher ich das Vorderrad hochziehe desto mehr Probleme habe ich mit dem Hinterrad.
> Hat wer vielleicht nen Tipp für mich?



Also sieht aus wie bei mir vor einiger Zeit ^^
Ich habe mich so stark auf das Vorderrad konzentriert , weil ich dies möglichst hoch rauschleudern wollte, dass dies zwar richtig stark hoch kam ... aber dann kam beim Hinterrad nicht viel...
Der Grund ist , dass man sich zu lange aufs Vorderrad konzentriert und dann das Timing vom Hinterrad zu spät kommt.

Was mir geholfen hat ,war der Tipp von meinem Trainer:
Vorderrad ohne Nachdenken unterbewusst hoch komme lassen und schon von Anfang an mim Kopf beim Hinterrad sein.
Blende das Vorderrad aus !  So oft und so hoch wie du das schon machst ... geht das ganz automatisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 244202 (25. April 2017)

lordad schrieb:


> Was mir geholfen hat ,war der Tipp von meinem Trainer:
> Vorderrad ohne Nachdenken unterbewusst hoch komme lassen und schon von Anfang an mim Kopf beim Hinterrad sein.


Was auch hilft ist der Tipp sich darauf zu konzentrieren den Rumpf wirklich nach hinten zu bewegen anstatt unnötig viel Kraft für das Anheben des Vorderrades zu benutzen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Mai 2017)

Ich habe es (auch durch hohe Präferenz auf andere Technikübungen) bisher noch nicht geschafft meine Bunny Hop Höhe zu verbessern. D.h. ich komm schon höher und sauberer mit dem HR AUF eine Mauer aber leider eben nicht drüber ohne sie zu berühren. Irgendwie will das nicht in meinen Kopf rein. Vielleicht sollte ich mir wirklich mal etwas mit Absperrband konstruieren. Da ist dann keine Mauer da und mein Kopf macht vielleicht eher mit. So wie hier bei ihm (wenngleich ich das Landen auf dem VR nicht empfehlen würde):

https://videos.mtb-news.de/48152/_update_mein_fast_1m_bunny_hop_d?play


----------



## D0wnhill (24. Mai 2017)

Jungs beim Thema Bunny Hop,dieses Video hier kickt mich übel !






Sagt mal kann mir einer sagen was für ein Bike er da im Video fährt ?
Sind das 26" oder sogar 24" Reifen,die wirken so klein ?


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Mai 2017)

D0wnhill schrieb:


> Jungs beim Thema Bunny Hop,dieses Video hier kickt mich übel !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Inspired Skye. Ist ein 24" Street Trial. Sag bloß du kennst Danny nicht? Der macht Bunny über 1.25m oder waren es 1.35m?


----------



## D0wnhill (25. Mai 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Inspired Skye. Ist ein 24" Street Trial. Sag bloß du kennst Danny nicht? Der macht Bunny über 1.25m oder waren es 1.35m?





Thx für die Info 
Du ich bin relativ neu beim Biking,besonders so Kram.Hab mir vor nem Jahr erst ein 29" Hardtail geholt,aber hab schon hier und da mal bissel damit rumgespielt  Nur merke schon,so Kram.könnte man eher nicht damit machen.
Deswegen hab ich leider wenig Ahnung was sowas angeht und lasse mich bissel inspirieren was es so gibt.Hab von ihm jetzt nur paar Sachen gesehen.Sonst bisher Chris Smith,Sam Pilgrim und paar andere.Auch diese RedBull Geschichten sind sick !
Wobei man da als Anfänger um ehrlich zu sein bisschen erschlagen wird und sich erstmal ein Bild machen muss was es so für Katgerorien gibt.Daher auch meine Frage bezüglich des Bikes,hab da echt wenig Plan von.


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Mai 2017)

D0wnhill schrieb:


> 29" Hardtail [...] Nur merke schon,so Kram.könnte man eher nicht damit machen.



Kann man, wenn man Danny heißt.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BUfC-Ewl9fF/?taken-by=danny_macaskill


----------



## D0wnhill (25. Mai 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Kann man, wenn man Danny heißt.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BUfC-Ewl9fF/?taken-by=danny_macaskill



Sick !
Aber hey,Chris Smith fährt doch teilweise mit den Cycloscross in Skateparks,das finde ich auch heavy 
Leider ist es der eigene Skill der einen dahingehend limitiert...
War mit meinem Hardtail auch schon aus Fun in da.Die Abfahrten und kleinen Rampen gehen relativ gut,nur wenn man dann mit Schwung z.B. in die Halfpipe fährt traue ich mich nicht voll reinzugehen.Hab auch das Gefühl dafür ist mein Bike dann doch zu bulky,bzw man müsste dann full Power rein,das traue ich mich selbst mit Helm nicht 
Wenn man mit moderatem Speed in die Pipe fährt kann man ganz gut wenden und wieder raus fahren.Die Rampe muss aber breit genug sein dazu.
Bin aber eh was sowas angeht kein Pro,mein Bruder hat in der Jugend aber richtig hart geskated.Da hat man schonmal hier und da von dem BMX'lern was gesehen.
Was ich gemerkt habe,bei mir nerven zum Beispiel die Züge total,und sowas wie den Lenker drehen geht ja dann eh nicht.

Mich interessiert halt dieser Style von Fahren sehr,ich finde es schaut sehr ästhetisch aus wenn die Jungs Tricks machen und Spaß macht es bestimmt auch 

Muss mir mal ein paar Bikes bezüglich sowas reinziehen.
Sind die im Schnitt teuer oder eher nicht so wenn man mit anderen vergleicht ?


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Mai 2017)

D0wnhill schrieb:


> Sind die im Schnitt teuer oder eher nicht so wenn man mit anderen vergleicht ?


Naja... du darfst Street Trial nicht mit BMX verwechseln, wenngleich man mit Ersterem auch viel im Skatpark machen kann. Die Räder sind so teuer, weil es ein Nischenprodukt ist. BMX gibt es ja wie sand am Meer aber Street Trial nicht so.


----------



## Shaddix (28. Mai 2017)

so nach langer Zeit kommt nun wirklich mal mein Zwischenstand:

einmal Slow-Mo von der Kamera-App, weshalb die Qualität mies ist:






und eins mit normaler Geschwindigkeit:






Also damit schaff ich schon mal normale Bordsteine oder umgefallene Bäume, die nicht allzu hoch sind. Das war mein erstes Ziel und ist schon mal erreicht. 

Aber höhere Kanten erreiche ich noch nicht. Ich muss wohl meine Hüfte noch weiter zurückschieben, oder? In den Einzelübungen setze ich es besser als im Bunnyhop um, keine Ahnung warum


----------



## Basti138 (28. Mai 2017)

Sieht gut aus.
Hast du ne Varioistütze? Mach die mal ganz runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordad (28. Mai 2017)

Also ist schon ganz gut , aber du siehst es ja selber.
Das nach hinten gehen ist etwas halbherzig und der Lenker wird auch nicht nach vorne geschoben  darum bleibt das Hinterrad im 1 Versuch zu niedrig


----------



## Shaddix (29. Mai 2017)

@Basti138 ja die hab ich und die war da auch ganz unten. Das Rohr vom Sattel ragt da noch hinaus, was ich aber wegen der Sitzposition nicht weiter senke 

@lordad stimmt, das habe ich gar nicht mehr beobachtet. Ich muss wohl erstmal den Manual wieder üben und dabei den Körper mehr nach hinten schieben.


----------



## jammerlappen (29. Mai 2017)

Ich bin zwar kein Pro, köntte mir aber vorstellen, dass du im Manualimpuls insgesamt tiefer sein solltest, um dann mehr Höhe herausholenzukönnen.


----------



## lordad (30. Mai 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Pro, köntte mir aber vorstellen, dass du im Manualimpuls insgesamt tiefer sein solltest, um dann mehr Höhe herausholenzukönnen.



Wie das ?
Die Brust berührt doch fast den Lenker ?


----------



## sp00n82 (30. Mai 2017)

Vielleicht mit dem Hintern tiefer, also beim Manual nicht nach hinten oben gehen, sondern erst nach unten, und dann nach hinten (L-Shape). Dann kann man aus der Position auch noch "aufstehen" für den Impuls nach oben, im Video sieht es ja eher so aus, als würdest du nicht viel weiter nach oben können, weil die Hüfte bereits beim Manual so weit oben war.

Theoretisch. So weit komm ich ja erst gar nicht.


----------



## jammerlappen (30. Mai 2017)

lordad schrieb:


> Wie das ?
> Die Brust berührt doch fast den Lenker ?


Der Hintern geht beim Manualimpuls nach oben. Vielleicht ist unterbewusst der Sattel im Weg?


----------



## Shaddix (30. Mai 2017)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Der Hintern geht beim Manualimpuls nach oben. Vielleicht ist unterbewusst der Sattel im Weg?



Eigentlich nicht  Wahrscheinlich habe ich es mir trotz der guten Anleitungen falsch angeeignet, da es so einfacher klappte :/ 
In der Manual Übung bleibe ich tiefer, bestätigt mir auch mein Bruder.


----------



## Basti138 (30. Mai 2017)

Aber hey, das zweite Video sieht doch toll aus - so schön schaff ichs nicht.


----------



## Alumini (30. Mai 2017)

Im Grunde doch ganz gut, aber zu hektisch. Du könntest noch unterstützend in die Gabel pumpen. Du machst keine vollständige "L-shape" Bewegung, du kommst gerademal bis zum Sattel. Erst sauber tief, dann nach Hinten. Du hast daher kaum Manual-Impuls, das VR kommt nur 10cm hoch, da ziehst Du Dich schon mit den Armen ran, anstatt erstmal das VR in die Höhe zu Hebeln und ihm mit der Hüfte entgegen kommen zu können. Manual Impuls üben, bis Du das VR quasi "senkrecht" in die Höhe bekommst, bevor Du weiter einen falschen (zu hektischen) BunnyHop Bewegungsablauf einstudierst. Sobald Du das VR sauber hochgehebelt bekommst, wird es fluppen.

Schau Dir die GMBN Videos an, da findest Du Dich wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zask06 (30. Mai 2017)

Sieht schon gut aus. Auch die Tipps hier sind top. Ich würde noch ergänzen, dass du zum einen bei der Anfahrt etwas tiefer in die Knie gehst, dann das HR noch etwas straffer nachziehen und die Knie mehr versuchen anzuwinkeln (durch das höher ziehen). Lenker - wie gesagt - etwas nach vorn schieben beim Absprung, dann kannst dir das HR bis untern Hintern ziehen. Der Sattel stört noch weniger und du hast so gesehen mehr Platz für mehr Höhe.

Hoffe das ist einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt


----------



## Zask06 (30. Mai 2017)

Übrigens. Geschwindigkeit ist für die Höhe nicht unbedingt ausschlaggebend.


----------



## Shaddix (30. Mai 2017)

Danke für die Tipps, sehr hilfreich von euch  

Gesendet von meinem One mit Tapatalk


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. Juni 2017)

Ich finde die kurze Pause, die du vor dem Abstoßen am Lenker machst zu lang. Wenn du dort ordentlich schnellkräftig abstößt, kommt die Bude vorn auch höher. Das muss zack zack gehen. Geschwindigkeit brauchst du wirklich nicht.

edit: Irgendwie schaut es auch so aus als wärest du zu weit über dem Lenker beim Abstoßen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Juni 2017)

Von Ali kommt bald ein Bunny Hop Tutorial (nächsten Freitag). Hier schon mal eine Anleitung zum Bauen einer transportablen Bunny Hop Stange. Ob man es braucht.... Aber Vlog 61 wird sicher gut.


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Juni 2017)

Nachtrag: Gestern ist Ali über 130cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Juni 2017)

Ging doch schneller als gedacht.


----------



## scratch_a (25. Juni 2017)

Also wenn ich mal vor der Frage stehe, ob der Arsch neben das Hinterrad muss, dann hab ich definitiv mein Ziel erreicht!


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Juni 2017)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mal vor der Frage stehe, ob der Arsch neben das Hinterrad muss, dann hab ich definitiv mein Ziel erreicht!


Eigentlich ja nicht, denn wenn ich über 50cm komme ohne den Arsch daneben zu klemmen, dann komme ich über 70 mit der Technik. Ich werde jetzt vermehrt Bunny Hops _über_ Hindernisse üben. Muss endlich mal damit richtig anfangen und nicht nur drauf springen.


----------



## scratch_a (25. Juni 2017)

Solange ich den BH aber nicht korrekt und in voller Fahrt ausüben kann, solange mache ich mir über dieses Thema keine Gedanken. 
Wenn ich dann 50cm so gut kann, dass ich mir Gedanken mache, ob ich mehr Höhe durch Arsch auf die Seite erzeugen will, dann hab ich eben mein Ziel erreicht


----------



## lordad (27. Juni 2017)

Fahrtechnisch reicht für fast alle Sprünge , Rampen und Hindernisse die so vorkommen ein sauberer~ 30cm Bunnyhop.
Alles drüber ist halt rein für den Spaß am Style.


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. Juni 2017)

Ich dachte mir, dass ich heute mal langsam rangeh und übe nicht auf etwas sondern über etwas zu springen. So habe ich heute keine Mauer genommen sondern bin einfach so drauf los gesprungen. Leider war die Idee mit dem Brakeless keine so gute, denn ich hatte die ganze Zeit eine Blockade im Kopf und bin gar nicht richtig abgesprungen. Ich dachte immer daran, was, wie im Video dann auch gezeigt, passieren kann. 

Klick.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (28. Juni 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Klick.


  Perfekter manual hop to stop.


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. Juni 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Perfekter manual hop to stop.


Der war so gut, da blieb mir glatt die Luft weg. Gut, dass es nur auf Rasen war.


----------



## MTBLA (29. Juni 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich dachte mir, dass ich heute mal langsam rangeh und übe nicht auf etwas sondern über etwas zu springen. So habe ich heute keine Mauer genommen sondern bin einfach so drauf los gesprungen. Leider war die Idee mit dem Brakeless keine so gute, denn ich hatte die ganze Zeit eine Blockade im Kopf und bin gar nicht richtig abgesprungen. Ich dachte immer daran, was, wie im Video dann auch gezeigt, passieren kann.
> 
> Klick.


Auja... Die Erfahrung habe ich leider auch schon gemacht. Habe mir am WE die Skater Meisterschaften in München angesehen, die fahren alle ohne Helm und die haut es auch immer wieder auf den Boden. Erstaunlich daß die nie mit dem Kopf aufschlagen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Juli 2017)

MTBLA schrieb:


> Erstaunlich daß die nie mit dem Kopf aufschlagen.



Das habe ich ganz schnell geschafft, wenngleich mir dank Helm die Schulter länger weh tat als der Kopf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Juli 2017)

Hab gestern mal von ca. 50psi auf 40psi abgelassen vorn und hinten. Brachte merklich mehr bounce und damit auch Höhe. Natürlich wieder nur up to rear. Irgendwie will das mit dem _über_ etwas springen nicht klappen.


----------



## Alumini (13. Juli 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Irgendwie will das mit dem _über_ etwas springen nicht klappen.


Wenn am höchsten Punkt nichts zum drauf landen ist, wäre es ja quasi wie ein Überspringen.  Evtl. flach anfangen und Absprung und Landung mit Stöckchen oder Kreide markieren? Oft reicht ja eine visuelle Hilfestellung aus, um die Bewegung anzupassen.


----------



## Raymond12 (13. Juli 2017)

Bau Dir eine Bunny Hop Stange, Nico! Wenn man irgendwo drauf springt schummelt man ja auch meist ein bisschen. In der Regel knallt das HR etwas unterhalb der Kante gegen die Mauer und wird dann durch den Bounce und den Vorwärtsimpuls rübergehoben. Zumindest ist das bei mir oft so.
Den BunnyHop habe ich jetzt gar nicht mehr wirklich weiter verfolgt, seitdem ich die PedalUp Technik (0:08) gelernt habe. Ich bin zufrieden mit den bisweilen langsamen Fortschritten, auch wenn da noch viel Luft nach oben ist.


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Juli 2017)

Alumini schrieb:


> Wenn am höchsten Punkt nichts zum drauf landen ist, wäre es ja quasi wie ein Überspringen.  Evtl. flach anfangen und Absprung und Landung mit Stöckchen oder Kreide markieren? Oft reicht ja eine visuelle Hilfestellung aus, um die Bewegung anzupassen.


In gewisser Weise habe ich das ja mit der Rasenkante im Video von weiter oben schon gemacht. Da war ich aber leider Brakeless und habe mir vor jedem Bunny in die Hosen gemacht und bin kaum abgesprungen. Ich bau mir wirklich mal eine Bunny Hop Stange und dann geht es los. Morgen fahr ich in den Baumarkt.


----------



## PanKas (13. Juli 2017)

Mal was vor allem für die Anfänger bzw. die die es mit dem lernen wollen übertreiben (so wie ich).
Das Ende vom Lied ist das ich die nächsten Wochen nun mit diesen zwei Freunden rumlaufen darf und den Bunny erstmal erden kann.
Von daher, lasst es langsam angehen und übertreibt es nicht


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Juli 2017)

PanKas schrieb:


> Mal was vor allem für die Anfänger bzw. die die es mit dem lernen wollen übertreiben (so wie ich).
> Das Ende vom Lied ist das ich die nächsten Wochen nun mit diesen zwei Freunden rumlaufen darf und den Bunny erstmal erden kann.
> Von daher, lasst es langsam angehen und übertreibt es nicht



Entzündung? Sturz? Was hast du gemacht?


----------



## D0wnhill (13. Juli 2017)

Also mal ganz ehrlich,Risiko ist bei vielen Sportarten dabei...und Deinen Hinweis in allen Ehren,aber bitte keine negativen Vibes nur weil Du jetzt mal gefallen bist  
Ein Freund hat mich letztes Jahr mit Bike abgeholt,ist bei mir unglücklich über nen Bordstein und hat sich das Handgelenk gebrochen.Also muss man gar kein großes Risiko eingehen...von daher Du postest hier so ein nixsagendes Bild und den Text dazu,ich finde sowas kann man sich sparen...


----------



## Raymond12 (13. Juli 2017)

Man kann auch einfach mal gute Besserung wünschen! Was ich hiermit tun möchte. Guck das Du schnell wieder auf den Bock kommst.


----------



## PanKas (13. Juli 2017)

@niconj: nein, zum Glück kein Sturz, sondern ne Entzündung die grad einfach nur wie ein übler Schmerz im Allerwertesten sitzt 

@D0wnhill: keine Ahnung wie du auf negative Vibes kommst. Ich wollte lediglich zum Ausdruck bringen das man bei der Sache einfach mit Sinn und Verstand vorgehen sollte und es einfach nicht übertreibt. Ich kann mir grad bei Anfängern usw. vorstellen das man da eventuell übermotiviert ans Werk geht und wie ein Verrückter trainiert und trainiert. Das das nicht zwangsläufig auf sowas rausläuft wie bei mir sollte auch klar sein, nur kann das eben passieren. Darauf wollte ich hinweisen und mehr nicht ;-)

@Raymond12: danke dir, das mit dem Rad wird sich wohl noch etwas ziehen. Arzt meinte das das wohl 1-2 Monate dauern wird bis das geheilt ist. Ich kann mich natürlich jetzt schon wieder auf den Sattel schwingen allerdings mit der Gefahr das das halt schlimmer wird und aus 1-2 Monate ein paar mehr werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D0wnhill (13. Juli 2017)

Aber mal 4 real,wenn es noch nichtmal ein Sturz war,was hat das dann bitte mit dem Bunny Hop zutun ?
Meinst Du Du hast zuviel geübt und dadurch überansprucht ?
Finde das hätte man dann direkt dazu schreiben können.So kann man alles in den Post hinein interpretieren und an nen Sturz denken.
Ich will Dir echt nicht zu nahe treten und ich meinte es auch nicht böse oder so @PanKas und @Raymond12 !

Aber ich übe selber neben Biking anderen Sport aus wo man öfter mal "Aua" hat,und ich finde sowas zu posten eher Mimosenhaft + es bringt negative Vibes ( Im Sinne von andere sehen das und haben dann Angst zu fahren oder denken ihnen könnte sowas auch passieren,etc. ).
Da finde ich content wo man was zu den Tricks sieht oder liest besser und interessanter.Hättest ja dann auch einfach schreiben können dass Du durch zuviel Üben nen Entzündung bekommen hast und gut ist 

Aber jeder wie er mag.Dir gute Besserung und viel Spaß beim fahren wenn Du wieder fit bist !


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Juli 2017)

Ich glaub auch nicht, dass es mit dem Bunny zu tun hat. Ich bin am Anfang meiner Trial"Karriere" jeden Tag 3h gefahren und hatte keine solchen Verschleißerscheinungen. Das kann genausogut beim Bankdrücken passieren.

Ich glaube aber auch nicht, dass sich jemand durch solche "negativen Vibes" tatsächlich beeinflussen lässt. Es sind doch immer die Anderen, denen etwas passiert. 

Was ich aber tatsächlich merke ist, dass mein Rücken sehr beansprucht wird, wenn ich mich zu sehr auf den Bunny konzentriere. Da kann es schon mal eine Weile dauern, bis ich Abends im Bett zur Ruhe komme.


----------



## D0wnhill (14. Juli 2017)

@niconj
Du das muss im Endeffekt jeder selber für sich entscheiden,ich glaube auf jedem fall an "vibes" 

Und mal generell zum Thema,ich selber betreibe unter anderem auch additionall Kraftsport und trainiere seit ich Bike auch gezielt Muskelgruppen die beim Biking beansprucht werden um einen Ausgleich zu schaffen.
Das mit dem "abfedern" betrifft ja den ganzen Körper,man dämpft ja nicht nur mit Armen und Beinen.
Und gerade bei solchen drops oder bunny hops hab ich auch schon gemerkt dass man danach schonmal ein Wehwehchen hat.Ich bin auch schon einfach doof aufgekommen und hab mir was verknackst,auch Fußgelenke muss man teilweise aufpassen finde ich.
Aber in jedem Fall ist es eine Belastung für den Körper der ich entgegen arbeiten will.
Was ich wärmstens empfehlen kann als Alternative zu reinem Gewichtstraining,Kettlebell Workouts ( Natürlich nur wenn man dazu die Möglichkeit hat ) in Kombination mit gezielten Gewichtstraining.
Bisher bin ich damit ganz gut gefahren,und das einzig wirklich schermzhafte was ich hatte war ein Sturz Anfang des Jahres wo ich heute noch ein wenig von merke,aber alles absolut im gesunden Rahmen.
Von daher klar,sowas kann auf verschiedene Art & Weise gefährlich sein.
Die Frage ist doch aber auch ob man sich im Vorhinein schon Gedanken macht und versucht sich aktiv zu preparen bzw. gegen solche möglichen Risikoquellen zu arbeiten durch Sport etc.


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Juli 2017)

Ich habe gestern wieder mit jemanden gesprochen, der einen Bunny Hop auf 1.30m macht. Er sagte mir, dass ich versuchen sollte, so langsam wie möglich an das Hindernis zu fahren. Klar, das bringt für das Überspringen dessen wenig aber es schult die richtige Technik des Absprungs. D.h. man verlässt sich nicht so sehr auf die Geschwindigkeit sondern pusht das Rad mehr.

Ich weiß garnicht genau, wie ich es erklären soll aber je langsamer man fährt, desto mehr muss man sich vom Rad abdrücken und es auch mehr nach oben schieben.

Wenn man sich hier anschaut, wie langsam Danny auf das Hindernis zufährt und dann durch das Pushen des Rades doch noch irgendwie beschleunigt. Das ist schon erstaunlich.

Bei 3:18






Nachtrag: Ich habe mir heute eine Bunny Hop Bar gebaut. Morgen geht es los.


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Juli 2017)

So. Heute mal die Bunny Hop Stange getestet. Ich könnte kotzen. Ich mach mir vor dem drüber springen in die Hosen, weil es eine ungewohnte Bewegung ist. 


Hier noch das was ich weiter oben schrieb:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWpxN-NjZx-/?taken-by=nico_hue


----------



## D0wnhill (19. Juli 2017)

@niconj aber Du machst das doch eigentlich schon recht perfekt.
Ich arbeite mich da auch gerade mit BMX bissel rein,und dafür dass Dein Bike quasi noch größer ist kommste doch super drüber finde ich 
Und mit der Wahrnehmung,ich fahr mir auch immernoch voll die Filme über teilweise noch viel kleinere Sachen zu springen oder mal Rampen runter zu sausen,denke ( und hoffe ) das legt sich einfach mit der Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Juli 2017)

D0wnhill schrieb:


> @niconj denke ( und hoffe ) das legt sich einfach mit der Zeit


Tut es nicht, die Rampen und Sprünge werden nur größer.


----------



## D0wnhill (19. Juli 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Tut es nicht, die Rampen und Sprünge werden nur größer.



Naja,also bissel besser wirds schon hoffe ich !
Was mir echt zumindest kopfmäßig hilft ist wenn ich auch zum Helm noch andere Protektoren trage ( elbow,knee ).
Und ich fühle mich an Dingen sicher die ich kenne,also wo man oft fährt.
Wenn man aber neue Spots entdeckt bzw mal so was entdeckt wo man vorbei kommt ist immer so ne Sache finde ich.Ich bin meilenweit davon entfernt so richtig "street" durch die Gegend zu cruisen und alles mitzunehmen was man so sieht


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Juli 2017)

D0wnhill schrieb:


> ich bin meilenweit davon entfernt so richtig "street" durch die Gegend zu cruisen und alles mitzunehmen was man so sieht


Solange es eine Bewegung ist, die ich schon oft gemacht habe, ist es mir egal wo ich sie mache. Bunny hop auf eine Mauer ist überall gleich. Über etwas habe ich noch nicht oft genug gemacht. Soll ich über ein festes Hindernis springen, sch... ich mir zusätzlich in die Hosen. Zu großes Kopf Kino.


----------



## D0wnhill (20. Juli 2017)

Ich fahr ja im Gegensatz zu Dir jetzt BMX und versuch damit so Sachen.Hab auch gerade die Übersetzung von 25/9 auf 28/9 geswitched,bin also im Antrieb schon was schneller.Denke deswegen ist vielleicht bei Dir das _drüber_ springen so ein anderes feeling,weil diese Trial Bikes ja doch eher was statischer sind bei der Ausführung der Moves,oder ?
Also zumindest was ich bisher so gesehen habe.
Mein nächstes Goal ist jetzt erstmal zu lernen z.B. mit nem Bunny Hop irgendwo schön mit Fahrt drauf und dann am besten direkt in den Manual und in dem  modus weiter fahren oder hop again oder so.
Aber mal gucken...das dauert glaube ich noch ein wenig...

PS: Ich muss mal Kollegen fragen ob einer Bock hat mich auch mal zu filmen ( aber erstmal noch was trainieren damit es überhaupt filmreif ist ! ) 
Dann könnte ich auch mal was hochladen aus Fun.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Juli 2017)

D0wnhill schrieb:


> Bunny Hop irgendwo schön mit Fahrt drauf und dann am besten direkt in den Manual und in dem  modus weiter fahren oder hop again oder so.


Kannst du einen Manual? Wenn nicht, dann viel Spaß beim Üben. Ich bin da jetzt schon mehr als ein halbes Jahr dran und ich muss sagen, dass das der schwierigste Trick ist, den ich bisher auf dem Trialrad versucht habe zu schaffen. 

Ja, ich müsste beim Bunny wohl etwas schneller fahren. Dann geht das auch mit dem Drüber springen oder eben seitlich, dann brauch ich nicht so viel Speed.


----------



## D0wnhill (20. Juli 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Kannst du einen Manual? Wenn nicht, dann viel Spaß beim Üben. Ich bin da jetzt schon mehr als ein halbes Jahr dran und ich muss sagen, dass das der schwierigste Trick ist, den ich bisher auf dem Trialrad versucht habe zu schaffen.
> 
> Ja, ich müsste beim Bunny wohl etwas schneller fahren. Dann geht das auch mit dem Drüber springen oder eben seitlich, dann brauch ich nicht so viel Speed.




Manual mit dem BMX geht langsam in ersten Ansätzen,bin ja gerade erst frisch damit am üben.Ich muss dazu sagen dass ich früher,also zu Jugend Zeit schon mit meinem alten 26er auf dem Hinterrad fahren konnte.Also mit pedalieren und auch im Manual Style,ohne.
Mit meinem jetzigen 29er Hardtail fällt mir das irgendwie extrem schwer,ich habs aber auch noch nie wirklich gezielt geübt muss ich zugeben.
Mit dem BMX kommt das fast von alleine wenn man z.B. mit bissel speed über so Bremshügel auf der Straße fährt und dann das komplette Gewicht nach hinten legt.
Aber ich hab da bisher kaum Kontrolle,mal geht es gut,mal kippe/falle ich nach hinten.
Und obwohl die Dinger voll low sind,und man ja eigentlich nur mit den Füßen runter muss falls man fällt, passiert mir das doch dauernd 

Deswegen hab ich auch mega Respekt vor dem Move,und will unbedingt Manual und Bunny Hop richtig perfekt können bevor ich mich an anderen Kram wage


----------



## tellaNu (24. Juli 2017)

Ob BMX oder MTB, BH ist nur eine Sache der Übung. Ich habe gute ERfahrungen damit gemacht, regelmäßig zu üben. Lieber jeden Tag 15 Minuten, als 1x die Woche 3h am Stück. Tut auch meinen Handgelenken besser


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Juli 2017)

tellaNu schrieb:


> Ob BMX oder MTB, BH ist nur eine Sache der Übung. Ich habe gute ERfahrungen damit gemacht, regelmäßig zu üben. Lieber jeden Tag 15 Minuten, als 1x die Woche 3h am Stück. Tut auch meinen Handgelenken besser


Ich bin heute nach 4 Monaten wieder an einer Mauer (ca. 95cm), die ich im März noch nicht geschafft hatte. Heute klappte es, aber auch nur, weil ich in den letzten Wochen vermehrt geübt habe, mit sehr geringer Geschwindigkeit, so hoch wie möglich zu springen. So ist es nicht mehr so angsteinflößend, wenn man auf eine Mauer frontal zufährt.

Im März vs. heute.


----------



## jojo2 (2. August 2017)

Hier kommt son Bunnydingens drin vor

http://mtbn.ws/v11hr


----------



## D0wnhill (4. August 2017)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Hier kommt son Bunnydingens drin vor
> 
> http://mtbn.ws/v11hr



Also ganz ehrlich Bro,das sind aber eher richtig klägliche Bunny Hops wenn du mich fragst,sry... 
Weil du bei fast allen mit dem Vorderrad vorne zuerst aufkommst,noch bevor der Hinterreifen aufsetzt.Nur einmal nicht am Ende,aber das ist irgendwie auch nicht richtig springen mit dem Bike.
Und im Wald mit den Rampen da hebt ja jeder ab wenn er will 
Also cooles Video und coole Moves,aber so sauber sehen die Bunny Hops nicht aus finde ich.Das schaut eher wie ein Klettern als ein Springen aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBLA (4. August 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich bin heute nach 4 Monaten wieder an einer Mauer (ca. 95cm), die ich im März noch nicht geschafft hatte. Heute klappte es, aber auch nur, weil ich in den letzten Wochen vermehrt geübt habe, mit sehr geringer Geschwindigkeit, so hoch wie möglich zu springen. So ist es nicht mehr so angsteinflößend, wenn man auf eine Mauer frontal zufährt.


Du bist ja schon ziemlich weit mit deinen skills. Das hast Du dir ja auch durch immer wieder üben verdient. Ähnlich ist´s wohl auch mit dem Bunny Hop. Mir geht das teilweise auch so - zuviel speed lässt mich zögern. Kenne übrigens auch andere Trialer denen das ähnlich geht...
Trial ist halt kein DH.



D0wnhill schrieb:


> Aber ich hab da bisher kaum Kontrolle,mal geht es gut,mal kippe/falle ich nach hinten.
> Und obwohl die Dinger voll low sind,und man ja eigentlich nur mit den Füßen runter muss falls man fällt, passiert mir das doch dauernd
> 
> Deswegen hab ich auch mega Respekt vor dem Move,und will unbedingt Manual und Bunny Hop richtig perfekt können bevor ich mich an anderen Kram wage


BH und Manual übe ich aktuell auch vermehrt. Zum aufwärmen übe ich immer bewusst Manual mit Absteigen nach hinten. In der Hoffnung daß es irgendwann reflexartig passiert und ich nicht wie ein Käfer auf dem Rücken lande.
Hast Du bei Dir in der Nähe einen Pumptrack ? Ich übe da momentan zwischen zwei Rollern auf dem HR durchzukommen. Da kann man ein gutes Feeling bekommen wie weit man nach hinten gehen kann.
Schau mal hier ab 2:28. 




Da geht´s um den Manual auf dem Pumptrack. Hat mir beim Üben geholfen und ist ein mega Gefühl wenn es das erstemal klappt...


----------



## MTBLA (4. August 2017)

D0wnhill schrieb:


> Also cooles Video und coole Moves,aber so sauber sehen die Bunny Hops nicht aus finde ich.Das schaut eher wie ein Klettern als ein Springen aus.


Aber ein super Beispiel wie man mit Gewichtsverlagerung stylisch über ein Hindernis kommt.


----------



## D0wnhill (4. August 2017)

Jungs ich fahre was so Tricks angeht momentan eigentlich nur mein BMX,daher kann ich nicht komplett mitreden was MTBs angeht @MTBLA
Was ich euch aber sagen kann,ich habe jetzt schon gemerkt dass wenn man etwas mit dem BMX lernt es mit dem MTB doch auch sehr gut von der Hand geht.
Bunny Hops z.B. !
Ich war total geflasht wie sich das verbessert wenn ich mal paar Tage nur BMX fahre und dann aufs Hardtail gehe 
Ich übe momentan den Manual am BMX nur auf komplett gerade Flächen und komme ganz gut voran.Längere Abschnitte so zu fahren ist dennoch crazy schwer.
Hab aber mittlerweile ein ganz gutes Hinfall-Verhalten entwickelt 
Mein Tipp für Leute die Probleme oder Angst davor haben nach hinten zu fallen =
Es gibt doch diese Sportplätze für Fußball usw die ne Art Gummi / Korkboden haben.
Da lässt es sich gut fallen


----------



## MTBLA (4. August 2017)

D0wnhill schrieb:


> Es gibt doch diese Sportplätze für Fußball usw die ne Art Gummi / Korkboden haben.
> Da lässt es sich gut fallen


Sehr guter Tipp !
Bin noch nie bmx gefahren. Muss ich mal probieren. Aber nur mit Bremse ;-)


----------



## D0wnhill (4. August 2017)

@MTBLA Du ich bin quasi auch noch Beginner was BMX angeht hab aber gerade riesigen Spaß damit 
Und obwohl paar Kollegen gemeckert haben hab ich tatsächlich auch ne Hinterbremse montiert 
Ich habs mir aber zu Herzen genommen und nutze die bisher beim Üben echt Null.Soll nur als Absicherung sein weil ich mit dem Bike auch so rumfahre und von Spots zu Spots im Straßenverkehr unterwegs bin.
Hab mir sagen lassen dass "_der wahre Manual_" ohne gefahren wird  Komme aber auch so super klar.Wenn man droht nach hinten zu kippen verlagert man nach vorne,durch Knie bzw Gewichtsverlagerung,und umgekehrt.
Klar falle ich auch selber noch oft nach hinten,aber mittlerweile bin ich relativ geübt darin einfach von den Pedals runter in den Stand zu kommen.
Was mir aufgefallen ist,ich hab mir Anfangs mehr an den Knöcheln weh getan weil ich beim Absprung irgendwie schlecht von den Pedals runter gekommen bin,und wenn dann nur hektisch und verkrampft.
Nach ein bissel Üben geht das jetzt besser


----------



## Harry. (4. September 2017)

Oder doch erstmal den "Punch"


----------



## sp00n82 (4. September 2017)

Harry. schrieb:


> Oder doch erstmal den "Punch"


Hab ich auch gesehen, aber auf dem Trail finde ich das jetzt nicht so wirklich nützlich. Beim Herumtrialen sicherlich, aber wenn vor dir auf dem Trail auf einmal ein Hindernis auftaucht, dann will ich da in der Regel nicht drauf, sondern drüber springen.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (4. September 2017)

Der Radstand von meinem Radl ist so kurz dass ich sogar quer auf einem Baumstamm stehen kann...


----------



## Marc B (14. September 2017)

Mal was Neues zum Bunny Hop:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raymond12 (14. September 2017)

Klar gehts darum den Bunny Hop auf Mc Askill Niveau zu bringen. Jungeee, hast Du keine Ziele ?


----------



## Marc B (17. September 2017)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Klar gehts darum den Bunny Hop auf Mc Askill Niveau zu bringen. Jungeee, hast Du keine Ziele ?



Joa, aber andere  Mit meinem Bunny Hop bin ich ganz happy: https://www.pinkbike.com/video/478385/


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. September 2017)

Marc B schrieb:


> Joa, aber andere  Mit meinem Bunny Hop bin ich ganz happy: https://www.pinkbike.com/video/478385/


Ich mit meinem auch ich glaube mit dem Fully ist das was ganz anderes. Ich habe mir ja nun eins bestellt und werde für die Trails mal den richtigen Bunny Hop forcieren. Ich komme mit dem Trial über 60cm und auf 1m. Mit dem Fully werde ich wohl wieder von vorn anfangen müssen. Das ganze Federzeuch nimmt einem ja den Bounce.


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. September 2017)

Marc B schrieb:


> Joa, aber andere  Mit meinem Bunny Hop bin ich ganz happy: https://www.pinkbike.com/video/478385/





niconj schrieb:


> Ich mit meinem auch ich glaube mit dem Fully ist das was ganz anderes. Ich habe mir ja nun eins bestellt und werde für die Trails mal den richtigen Bunny Hop forcieren. Ich komme mit dem Trial über 60cm und auf 1m. Mit dem Fully werde ich wohl wieder von vorn anfangen müssen. Das ganze Federzeuch nimmt einem ja den Bounce.



So. Nun habe ich es ein paar Mal mit meinem Canyon versucht. Geht auf jeden Fall schwerer als mit dem starren Street trial. So ungefähr die Höhe von dir Marc sollte ich auch hinbekommen, evtl. ein wenig mehr. 

Ich finde es aber schön, dass das VR nicht so leicht hochkommt wie beim Trial. So bekomme ich das _über_ Hindernisse Springen eher hin, da sich das Rad nicht so schnell senkrecht stellt. Nur an die Geschwindigkeit muss ich mich noch gewöhnen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Oktober 2017)

Nachdem ich nun viel ohne Hindernis den Bunny mit dem Fully geübt hatte, kam heute ein erster Feldversuch. Irgendwie bin ich noch zu langsam um komplett drüber zu springen und irgendwie ist es für mich immer noch eine große Umstellung über etwas zu springen. Mit dem selben Rad komme ich auf eine Tischtennisplatte hoch der Baumstamm im Video ist mal grad 40cm hoch.


----------



## theller (13. Oktober 2017)

Bei mir ist es umgekehrt.  Ich kann zwar über was drüberspringen (manchmal klappt es zumindest) aber komme nicht mal einen Bordstein sauber hoch (Wobei bei mir der Hop gerade mal 10-15 cm hoch ist, naja).
Hat vermutlich irgendwas mit dem Kopf zu tun...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shaddix (16. Oktober 2017)

Ich kann den Bunnyhop bei Bordsteinkanten bisher am ordentlichsten umsetzen.

Wahrscheinlich liegt es am Gedanke, sich seine Reifen nicht zu zerstören^^ 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Oktober 2017)

Shaddix schrieb:


> Ich kann den Bunnyhop bei Bordsteinkanten bisher am ordentlichsten umsetzen.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich liegt es am Gedanke, sich seine Reifen nicht zu zerstören^^
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


Wie willst du dir deinen Reifen beim Bunny zerstören?


----------



## mpirklbauer (17. Oktober 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Wie willst du dir deinen Reifen beim Bunny zerstören?


Indem du gegen, statt über den Baum hüpfst.


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Oktober 2017)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Indem du gegen, statt über den Baum hüpfst.


Da zerstörst du doch deinen Reifen nicht mit. Da sind Bordsteinkanten viel schlimmer, wenn du dort auf die Felge knallst. Selbst dann hält ein gescheiter Reifen ewig. Ich weiß wovon ich spreche, denn ich bin sehr lange in der Stadt auf Mauern hoch und wieder runter gesprungen. Der Trail ist für die Reifen bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie die Stadt.


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Oktober 2017)

Mit wenig genug Druck und Tubeless holt man sich auch nen Snakebite in den Reifenmantel. Bei Trial ist man ja in der Regel eher mit Schlauch und hohen Drücken unterwegs.
Und ich hatte @Shaddix auch eher so verstanden, dass er aus Angst, sich den Reifen am Bordstein zu zerstören, dort seine BunnyHops besser ausführt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Oktober 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Mit wenig genug Druck und Tubeless holt man sich auch nen Snakebite in den Reifenmantel. Bei Trial ist man ja in der Regel eher mit Schlauch und hohen Drücken unterwegs.
> Und ich hatte @Shaddix auch eher so verstanden, dass *er aus Angst, sich den Reifen am Bordstein zu zerstören*, dort seine BunnyHops besser ausführt.


Achso... ok. Das hatte ich anders verstanden.

Beim Trial fahre ich den Kaiser mit 1.8bar und Schlauch. Bisher hatte ich so noch keinen Platten und ich bin das ein oder andere Mal hart eingeschlagen. Am MTB fahre ich etwas weniger Druck und tubeless. Kann hier aber noch nicht so viel drüber sagen, da ich es erst seit kurzem habe. Was mich tatsächlich stört ist der hohe Sattel (auch wenn er durch die Reverb komplett abgesenkt ist). Ich habe schon blaue Flecken an den Innenschenkeln vom Sattel. Ich glaube ich brauche eine Stütze mit mehr als 125mm drop.


----------



## Shaddix (18. Oktober 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Mit wenig genug Druck und Tubeless holt man sich auch nen Snakebite in den Reifenmantel. Bei Trial ist man ja in der Regel eher mit Schlauch und hohen Drücken unterwegs.
> Und ich hatte @Shaddix auch eher so verstanden, dass er aus Angst, sich den Reifen am Bordstein zu zerstören, dort seine BunnyHops besser ausführt.


Richtig. Ich habe da schlechte Erfahrungen beim üben gemacht und achte deshalb drauf. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sp00n82 (19. Oktober 2017)

Shaddix schrieb:


> Richtig. Ich habe da schlechte Erfahrungen beim üben gemacht


Ich auch, und deswegen probiere ich das an Bordsteinen erst mal nicht mehr, bis ichs richtig kann.


----------



## Destroy104 (20. Oktober 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ich auch, und deswegen probiere ich das an Bordsteinen erst mal nicht mehr, bis ichs richtig kann.


für solche versuche eigenen sich evtl dann abgesenkte Bordsteine mit niedriger kanten höhe.  ich liebe es dies als art verstärker zu nutzen, wenn das rad und die gabel, wenn auch nur minimal, komprimiert ist, reiße ich am Lenker und dann kann man so lange und hohe Bunnys über bsp Verkehrsinsel( wenn kein verkehr ist) ziehen.. eine wahre Freude. und zudem kann man über solch kleine bordsteine auch mit max speed fahren ohne schaden zu erzeugen. ich fand es half mir damals sehr um die Technik zu verbessern, dank des Impulses welchen die Komprimierung erzeugt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Oktober 2017)

Destroy104 schrieb:


> für solche versuche eigenen sich evtl dann abgesenkte Bordsteine mit niedriger kanten höhe.  ich liebe es dies als art verstärker zu nutzen, wenn das rad und die gabel, wenn auch nur minimal, komprimiert ist, reiße ich am Lenker und dann kann man so lange und hohe Bunnys über bsp Verkehrsinsel( wenn kein verkehr ist) ziehen.. eine wahre Freude. und zudem kann man über solch kleine bordsteine auch mit max speed fahren ohne schaden zu erzeugen. ich fand es half mir damals sehr um die Technik zu verbessern, dank des Impulses welchen die Komprimierung erzeugt.


Naja... ich bin der Meinung, dass man einen Bunny erst einmal ohne Kicker können sollte. Schult die Technik besser als wenn man gleich den Boost von einer Kante bekommt zumal man das Hochziehen des VR so nicht gescheit übt.

Wurde das hier schon gepostet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Destroy104 (1. November 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Naja... ich bin der Meinung, dass man einen Bunny erst einmal ohne Kicker können sollte. Schult die Technik besser als wenn man gleich den Boost von einer Kante bekommt zumal man das Hochziehen des VR so nicht gescheit übt.
> 
> Wurde das hier schon gepostet?



damit hast du sicher nicht ganz unrecht. ich empfand es allerdings als hilfreich, als ich zu biken begann. ich hatte ein Freeride/Dirt, als ich den bunny im grunde konnte, begann ich über alles zu springen was ich fand, bis ich die erste kante, versehentlich, als Kicker verwendete. Ich empfand es als Segen da der impuls hilfreich war um mehr höhe und weite zu generieren, dadurch verbesserte sich auch zunehmend die Technik und ich kam auch ohne kante deutlich weiter/höher als zuvor. dies sind aber auch nur meine Erfahrungen. und sollen in keinster weise als faustregel gesehen werden. das würde ich auch als sehr anmassend empfinden, wenn man seine eigenen Erfahrungen, als die einzig wahre wahrheit versucht zu kommunizieren.


----------



## protoscruiser (18. November 2017)

Hallo,

ich übe auch gerade den Bunny Hop etwas intensiver.
Leider ist es so, das wenn ich auf einer Strecke von ca. 50m so ca. 5 Sprünge hintereinander mache,
mich meine Kräfte verlassen und ich das Gefühl habe, einen Berg erklommen zu haben.
Geht es Euch auch so, oder mach ich was falsch?
Übrigens, als Hindernis benutze ich eine billige Discounter Iso- Matte.
Da kann ich den Durchmesser variieren und somit die Höhe ändern.
Geht nicht kaputt, ist leise und stört @niconj den Nachbarn nicht.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. November 2017)

Geht mir nicht (mehr) so aber ich übe auch keine Bunny Hops im Akkord. D.h. lieber einmal richtig konzentrieren und drüber/drauf als ein paar Mal schnell hintereinander um dann bei den letzten drei nicht mehr ordentlich zu springen. Wo hat man denn auch so viele Hindernisse auf dem Weg?


----------



## protoscruiser (18. November 2017)

Bis auf einem, sind alle ohne Hindernis gesprungen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. November 2017)

protoscruiser schrieb:


> Bis auf einem, sind alle ohne Hindernis gesprungen.


Ja das mag sein aber konzentrier dich doch auf den einen über das Hindernis. Es bringt auch nix, wenn du die Isomatte hinlegst, denn da ist ja dann kein Hindernis vorhanden. Lieber etwas kleines höheres, wo du dann auch drüber musst. Das dann steigern. Im Gelände dann einen Baumstamm als Isomatte vorstellen, finde ich persönlich etwas schwer.


----------



## protoscruiser (19. November 2017)

Bin jetzt schon etwas überrascht.
Ist nicht von dir ein Video eingestellt, wo du über Pappkartons springst und sich der Nachbar darüber beschwert.
Gleich über ein festes Hindernis und dann über den Lenker absteigen halte ich nicht für fördernd.
Ist ja auch nicht einfach den richtigen Zeitpunkt für den Impuls des Bunny Hops zu finden.
Wenn ich dann eine gewisse Sicherheit beim Sprung habe, fange ich mit kleinen festen Hindernissen an.


----------



## Raymond12 (19. November 2017)

Mach mal mit der Isomatte später kannst Du dich dann auf feste Materialien wie Randsteine, Treppenstufen etc steigern. Eigentlich ist das Hindernis für das einprägen des Bewegungsablaufs vollkommen wumpe. Das ist dann nur noch eine mentale Komponente die aber auch nicht zu unterschätzen ist.


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. November 2017)

protoscruiser schrieb:


> Bin jetzt schon etwas überrascht.
> Ist nicht von dir ein Video eingestellt, wo du über Pappkartons springst und sich der Nachbar darüber beschwert.


Mir geht es nicht um die Isomatte als leises Hindernis. Mir geht es vielmehr darum, ein echtes (wenn auch niedriges) Hindernis zu benutzen, damit man wirklich lernt über etwas zu springen (sagt der, der _auf_ eine 1m Mauer springen kann, aber kaum _über_ ein 60cm hohes Hindernis springen kann).


----------



## D0wnhill (19. November 2017)

Ich kämpfe auch immernoch damit richtig _hoch_ zu kommen.Weil eigentlich ist ja der erste Impuls ,das hochreißen des Lenkers und das abspringen wie ne Art ganz ganz kurz in den Manual gehen,nur teilweise sogar noch bissel mehr.Und dann zieht man ja hinten mit hoch.Das kostet schon echt Überwindung finde ich 
Bin froh dass ich seit ner Weile auch bissel mit nem BMX fahre,da traue ich mich das eher.Beim MTB hab ich halt die nur 29" Reifen,und da ist das gefühlt nur cool wenn der Sattel echt ganz unten ist,und damit komme ich auch bisher nicht so hoch.
Man springt dann eher so langgezogen nach vorne,also ich meistens,besonders wenn ich in Fahrt bin.Man hat schon Airtime,aber nicht so in die Höhe.
Will jetzt auch dran arbeiten,und ich glaube wenn man den Manual noch besser kann fällt einem das auch leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (19. November 2017)

D0wnhill schrieb:


> Ich kämpfe auch immernoch damit richtig _hoch_ zu kommen.Weil eigentlich ist ja der erste Impuls ,das hochreißen des Lenkers und das abspringen wie ne Art ganz ganz kurz in den Manual gehen,nur teilweise sogar noch bissel mehr.Und dann zieht man ja hinten mit hoch.Das kostet schon echt Überwindung finde ich
> Bin froh dass ich seit ner Weile auch bissel mit nem BMX fahre,da traue ich mich das eher.Beim MTB hab ich halt die nur 29" Reifen,und da ist das gefühlt nur cool wenn der Sattel echt ganz unten ist,und damit komme ich auch bisher nicht so hoch.
> Man springt dann eher so langgezogen nach vorne,also ich meistens,besonders wenn ich in Fahrt bin.Man hat schon Airtime,aber nicht so in die Höhe.
> Will jetzt auch dran arbeiten,und ich glaube wenn man den Manual noch besser kann fällt einem das auch leichter.


Ich find den Manualimpuls irgendwie anders. Dabei schiebt man das Rad unter sich nach vorn, beim Bunny Hop ist das irgendwie aktiver. Ich konnte auch schon auf eine Tischtennisplatte springen, bevor ich irgendeinen Meter Manual fahren konnte. Insofern ist das nicht unbedingt vonnöten.

Was ich monatelang trainiert hatte war das sehr langsame Anfahren. Damit kommt man kontrollierter auf ein Hindernis rauf. Wenn man dann wieder schneller fährt, geht das alles viel leichter. 

Im Übrigen bin ich jedes mal wieder überrascht, wie viel einfacher der Bunny Hop mit dem großen 27.5'' Rad ist. Die Geo erlaubt es kaum, nach hinten zu kippen, was es einfacher macht, das VR richtig hochzuzerren.


----------



## D0wnhill (20. November 2017)

Lustig,@niconj ,da sieht man mal wie unterschiedlich die Wahrnehmung sein kann 
Also klar ist es nicht das Gleiche,aber der Impuls ist finde ich sehr ähnlich.Mir hilft das gerade kopfmäßig schon desto sicherer ich damit werde.Und mit der Reifengröße ebenso,desto größer die Reifen,desto weniger kann ich machen.


----------



## Raymond12 (21. August 2018)

-Edit-
Verlinkter Link wegen Linkschwierigkeiten gelöscht.Sorry


----------



## affenmann1st (22. August 2018)

Link geht nicht...


----------



## Raymond12 (22. August 2018)

Ich seh schon...geht wohl nur wenn man bei Facebook angemeldet ist. Vielleicht veröffentlicht Ali C. eine Alternative ansonsten lösche ich das wieder.


----------



## sp00n82 (22. August 2018)

Ne, geht auch dann nicht, die URL ist abgelaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigBadaBoom (20. Dezember 2018)

Hi, bin auch gerade den Bunnyhop am Üben. Ich komm zwar über's Hindernis aber habe das Gefühl irgendwas stimmt nicht. Habt ihr Tipps für mich?


----------



## Danimal (20. Dezember 2018)

Das sieht doch gut aus! Du könntest noch mehr Höhe rausholen, indem Du nach dem Absprung die Beine ranholst. Aber für das Hindernis ist das nicht notwendig und ich mache bei mir die Beobachtung, dass ich selten höher springe, als das Hindernis erfordert...


----------



## Jacoul (20. Dezember 2018)

Bewegung schaut gut aus, aber du springst nicht richtig nach oben.


----------



## mpirklbauer (20. Dezember 2018)

BigBadaBoom schrieb:


> Hi, bin auch gerade den Bunnyhop am Üben. Ich komm zwar über's Hindernis aber habe das Gefühl irgendwas stimmt nicht. Habt ihr Tipps für mich?



Mehr Manual Impuls, dann kommst du höher.
Versuche es mit einem höhren Hinderniss.


----------



## GravityFan (26. Dezember 2018)

@BigBadaBoom 
Also für mich sieht das Timing vor allem noch etwas unpassend aus. Ich glaube, dass du automatisch höher kommst, wenn du mit dem "Aufstehen" bzw. "Hochspringen" noch etwas wartest und das Vorderrad noch etwas länger hochkommen lässt.


----------



## mpirklbauer (29. Dezember 2018)

GravityFan schrieb:


> @BigBadaBoom
> Also für mich sieht das Timing vor allem noch etwas unpassend aus.


Dem muss ich wiedersprechen.
Gerade im zweiten Video sieht man, dass er nur gerad so hoch als notwendigt mit dem Vorderrad geht.

Klar für den Deckel reicht es, aber er will ja höher kommen.

Mark hat da auf Youtube ein schönes Video.


----------



## Raymond12 (30. Dezember 2018)

Welcher Aussage genau widersprichst du denn? Er meint doch das gleiche wie du = Vorderrad höher!


----------



## mpirklbauer (30. Dezember 2018)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Welcher Aussage genau widersprichst du denn? Er meint doch das gleiche wie du = Vorderrad höher!


Weil das Timing schon passt, nur der Angangsimpuls ist zu schwach


----------



## BigBadaBoom (30. Dezember 2018)

Cool, danke für die Tipps. Habe es mal mit einem stärkerrn Impuls versucht. Geht jetzt deutlich höher (muss aber auch früher ansetzen)  Es klappt noch nicht ganz konsistent aber Übung macht ja bekanntlich die Meister.


----------



## Mr_Crashdummy (2. Januar 2019)

VR muss höher.. beim Bunny Hop spielt das "Mentale" eine große Rolle. Stell dir Hindernisse auf, die Du problemlos überfahren könntest. So blöd es auch klingt, aber Klopapier-Rollen sind da ein sehr gutes "stressfreies" Hilfsmittel. Die Bewegung wird immer so bleiben, wenn du nur über solche Minikanten springen willst. Versuchst du aber gleich mal ein 20, 30, 40cm hohes Hindernis zu überwinden, wird dein Anfangsimpuls automatisch besser, da du das VR höher heben musst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## protoscruiser (2. Januar 2019)

Mr. Crashdumm hat recht.
Ich hatte als Hindernis bis ca. 50cm eine billige Isomatte genommen.
Je nach einrollen lässt sich die Höhe variieren und ist bei nicht gelingen unproblematisch.
Jetzt übe ich 60cm und nutze dafür Jute- Sandsäcke, die ich aufeinander staple. 

Bin soweit zufrieden mit meinen Übungen, bis ich vor 2 Tagen was von Tret- Bunnyhop gelesen habe.
Hab gar nicht gewusst, das es den gibt. 
Heute probiert, geht so gut wie gar nicht.


----------



## Raymond12 (3. Januar 2019)

Der Tretbunnyhop oder auch PedalUp kommt aus dem Trial, der funktioniert wirklich gut nur mit einer ziemlich extremen Übersetzung. Bspw. 18 Zähne vorne und 15 Zähne hinten. Damit tritt man das Vorderrad in die Luft und kann den Manualimpuls ein wenig vernachlässigen. Da man dabei aber recht langsam unterwegs ist, springt man mit dem Pedal Up meist nur auf Sachen drauf und nicht drüber. Hatte ich hier auch schonmal gepostet:


Raymond12 schrieb:


> Den BunnyHop habe ich jetzt gar nicht mehr wirklich weiter verfolgt, seitdem ich die PedalUp Technik (0:08) gelernt habe. Ich bin zufrieden mit den bisweilen langsamen Fortschritten, auch wenn da noch viel Luft nach oben ist.


----------



## Rage_Hard (20. März 2019)

Hallo, ich bekomme den Bannyhop, vom Bewegungsablauf her, einigermaßen hin.
Aaaber nur im stehen oder bei sehr geringer Geschwindigkeit. Über ein Hindernis komme ich also
nich. Habe das Gefühl, daß es mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit schwerer wird das Bike hoch zubekommen.
Meine Frage wäre : Hat das Physikalische Gründe (evtl. Massenträgheit + rotierender Masse ... )
oder ist das doch nur reine Kopfsache ? Ich weiß, hört sich doof an, aber ich kann es mir nicht erklären ????


----------



## mpirklbauer (20. März 2019)

Würde sagen Kopfsache, weil du dich nicht traust bei hoher Geschwindigkeit ordentlich nach hinten zu werfen


----------



## BigBadaBoom (20. März 2019)

Man hat auch die Tendenz die Bewegung en schneller und somit nicht so sauber und kraftvoll auszuführen. War zumindest bei mir so...


----------



## Rage_Hard (21. März 2019)

ja, wahrscheinlich doch Kopfsache ...
danke !


----------



## frank81_2 (8. September 2019)

Hi zusammen,

ich hab dieses WE mal wieder versucht den Bunny Hop zu lernen. Irgendwie schaffe ich es aktuell noch nicht die beiden Bewegungen für den Manuel und das Hinterrad anheben so zu koordinieren das es klappt. Sobald das Vorderrad in der Luft habe fühle ich mich irgendwie in der falschen Position um die Hüfte dann in Richtung Lenker zu bewegen. Alles was ich dann mache, nimmt die ganze Energie raus und knallt das Vorderrad wieder auf den Boden.

Hier mal ein Video von meinem Versuch auf Google drive:
Video

Dank euch!


----------



## BigBadaBoom (8. September 2019)

Man sieht sehr schön in der slow-mo, dass dein Kreutz hoch geht, der Arsch aber bleibt wo er ist.
Stattdessen sollte der Arsch auf einer Ebene nach hinten über das Hinterrad gehen - der Rest vom Körper passt sich der Bewegung an.
Dann bist du am Ende auch in einer insgesamt niedrigen Position, und kannst wenn das Vorderrad in der Luft ist senkrecht nach oben "explodieren".

Die entscheidende Bewegung ist hier sehr gut zu erkennen.


----------



## sp00n82 (8. September 2019)

frank81_2 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich hab dieses WE mal wieder versucht den Bunny Hop zu lernen. Irgendwie schaffe ich es aktuell noch nicht die beiden Bewegungen für den Manuel und das Hinterrad anheben so zu koordinieren das es klappt. Sobald das Vorderrad in der Luft habe fühle ich mich irgendwie in der falschen Position um die Hüfte dann in Richtung Lenker zu bewegen. Alles was ich dann mache, nimmt die ganze Energie raus und knallt das Vorderrad wieder auf den Boden.
> 
> ...


Das ist leider einfach nur üben, üben, üben, Blasen an den Händen auskurieren, üben, üben, kotzen, fluchen, üben...

Zur Verbindung der beiden Bewegungen gibt es keinen magischen Trick, zumindest ist mir keiner begegnet. Wäre toll gewesen. Dein Körper muss sich einfach nur an den Ablauf gewöhnen, sodass du da bei der Ausführung nicht mehr nachdenken musst, sondern es quasi automatisch geht.

Allgemein scheinst du aber noch etwas zu weit mit dem Oberkörper vorne zu hängen in der Anfangsbewegung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad raven (8. September 2019)

Bin auch noch am üben, aber das was man am Bild schön sieht  und was ich bei mir merke ist: sind meine Füße flach kommt mein Oberkörper nicht wirklich nach hinten und ich habe keinen Platz für die Bewegung nach vorne. 
Achte ich drauf mich 'um das Tretlager zu drehen' bekomme ich das VR besser hoch und habe mehr Platz nach oben-vorne um das HR anzuheben
Auf dem zweiten Bild sieht man das die Hacken schön tief sind und Neil den Schwerpunkt so viel weiter hinten hat.


----------



## Raymond12 (8. September 2019)

@frank81_2 : dein VR ist oben und dann geht die Spannung raus. Sobald dein VR am höchsten Punkt ist springst du mit den Beinen nach oben. Also Beine komplett durchstrecken.


----------



## mpirklbauer (9. September 2019)

frank81_2 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich hab dieses WE mal wieder versucht den Bunny Hop zu lernen. Irgendwie schaffe ich es aktuell noch nicht die beiden Bewegungen für den Manuel und das Hinterrad anheben so zu koordinieren das es klappt. Sobald das Vorderrad in der Luft habe fühle ich mich irgendwie in der falschen Position um die Hüfte dann in Richtung Lenker zu bewegen. Alles was ich dann mache, nimmt die ganze Energie raus und knallt das Vorderrad wieder auf den Boden.
> 
> ...


Konzentrier dich mal nur auf den Manualimpuls.
Die Kollegen haben ja schon angemerkt was nicht passt.
Sitzt der, muss man quasi nur am Lenker drücken und die Beine anziehen bzw. dann später weg hüpfen


----------



## frank81_2 (9. September 2019)

Vielen Dank euch für euer Feedback und die Tipps. Damit weiß ich mal woran ich arbeiten kann  Ich geb mal ein Update sobald es Fortschritte gibt.


----------



## Ropo123 (9. September 2019)

frank81_2 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich hab dieses WE mal wieder versucht den Bunny Hop zu lernen. Irgendwie schaffe ich es aktuell noch nicht die beiden Bewegungen für den Manuel und das Hinterrad anheben so zu koordinieren das es klappt. Sobald das Vorderrad in der Luft habe fühle ich mich irgendwie in der falschen Position um die Hüfte dann in Richtung Lenker zu bewegen. Alles was ich dann mache, nimmt die ganze Energie raus und knallt das Vorderrad wieder auf den Boden.
> 
> ...


Das Vorderrad kommt ja schon mal hoch mit der gar nicht so schlechten Grundbewegung.
Klar wäre es besser wenn du noch etwas weiter nach hinten gehst.
Ich denke jedoch dein Hauptproblem ist erst mal das darauf folgende Aufrichten. Du beginnst mit dieser Aufricht-Bewegung erst, wenn das Rad wieder runter fällt bzw. wenn es schon wieder auf dem Boden ist.
Mit dem Aufrichten muss man schon loslegen während das Vorderrad noch steigt bzw. kurz vor dem höchsten Punkt aus dem Manual ist.
Dabei hilft natürlich, dass man auch mit dem Hintern weit genug hinten ist.
Du wartest damit viel zu lang, dazu ist auch noch dein Manual etwas zu früh, das Vorderrad fällt ja schon wieder über dem Hindernis
Evtl. hilft es dir, die beiden getrennten Bewegungen über ein Hindernis mit steigender Geschwindigkeit durchzuführen. Je höher der Speed wird, desto schneller wirst du die Bewegungen druchführen müssen und dann automatisch in den Bunnyhop kommen (auch wenn erst mal nicht sehr hoch).
Für schöne hohe Bunnyhops muss dann der Rest auch noch optimiert werden, ich finde jedoch dies kann auch noch später kommen.


----------

